# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Toxic femininity

## Origanalist

*Girls, 12 and 14, accused of murdering mom after being punished for trying to mow her down*



FOX News - A 12-year-old girl and her 14-year-old sister are accused of murdering their mom after she punished them for trying to run her over with the family car, according to reports.

Erica Hall, 32, of Magnolia, Miss., is believed to have punished the girls by taking away their cellphones, WAPT-TV reported.

The girls are believed to have retaliated Friday night around 11:30 p.m. with a bullet to the chest and a knife in the back.

She was stabbed in the back. The knife was still in her back, the victims aunt Robin Coney told WLBT-TV. She died Saturday.

The girls, when I drove up, they were like Tee Tee we didnt do this, she said.

http://www.foxla.com/news/girls-12-a...o-mow-her-down

----------


## Stratovarious

I didn't read about the father here, oh wait was this 
a 'single parent'  welfare home? You don't get that 
Obama Cash if there is a man in the house, lets raise 
the kids without a father.............

----------


## Origanalist

*Woman Allegedly Gets Upset Handyman Won't Do Extra Work, Shoots Him Twice*

A woman upset that a handyman would not do extra work he was unauthorized to do allegedly struck the man with an object and shot him in the face and chest in the Hyde Park neighborhood of Los Angeles on Sunday, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.

The shooting took place at a duplex on the 6200 block of Victoria Avenue around noon.

The handyman was authorized to do specific work by the building management, but the woman asked the handyman to do extra work that was not authorized, according to Lt. Ted Urena of the LAPD. When the handyman refused, the woman became upset and struck the handyman with an object, according to Urena.

Then, the woman went inside the home, came back with a handgun and shot the handyman in the face and chest, Urena said.

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...503978891.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I didn't read about the father here, oh wait was this 
> a 'single parent'  welfare home? You don't get that 
> Obama Cash if there is a man in the house, lets raise 
> the kids without a father.............


And give them their own smart phones since their single digit years, funny how a welfare household can afford that.

----------


## Stratovarious

> And give them their own smart phones since their single digit years, funny how a welfare household can afford that.


Right, its that inverted reality of the liberal mindset, free stuff, from 'stolen' taxpayer money , redistribution
in its sickest form.

----------


## phill4paul

Meanwhile....




> 'Traditional masculinity' deemed harmful, could lead to sexual harassment, medical group says
> 
>    "The main thrust of the subsequent research is that traditional masculinity – marked by stoicism, competitiveness, dominance and aggression – is, on the whole, harmful.” 
> 
> — The American Psychological Association


https://www.foxnews.com/health/ameri...ual-harassment

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Meanwhile....
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/ameri...ual-harassment


Won't be long now...being a "freedom person" will be declared a mental illness.

----------


## Origanalist

*Millennial News Site Thinks the CIA Being Run Entirely By Women Is a Progressive Victory*

NowThis, a news website that primarily caters to left-of-center millennials and Gen Z-ers, tweeted this on Wednesday: "The CIA's highest level positions are now all held by women—another stride towards progress." The tweet even included a flexed bicep emoji, a symbol of progress that invokes Rosie the Riveteer. Here it is:

----------


## Stratovarious

> 


I've always relied on this for my important decisions in life, best 
source for sage advisories ....

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## euphemia

> I don't see anywhere in the article that mentions a father, nor that the mother was a fine upstanding 
> teacher, nurse, they never omit that sort of title in a news story, unless it is about a conservative and his
> title or calling was something like 'mercenary' or 'bailbonds' , crack dealer etc.
> ''buy hey , carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when....''


Whatever. Might as well be the MSM all the assumptions and speculation.

----------


## specsaregood

In the meantime, the psychos at the American Psychological Association have deemed that traits of traditional masculinity are harmful.




> The main thrust of the subsequent research is that traditional masculinity*marked by stoicism, competitiveness, dominance and aggression*is, on the whole, harmful, the January article from the APA goes on to read. Men socialized in this way are less likely to engage in healthy behaviors.


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briann...rmful-n2538637


Funny, our modern culture seems to encourage those traits in girls; and discourage them in boys.  Its almost like they are trying to turn girls into boys and boys into girls...

----------


## Origanalist

> In the meantime, the psychos at the American Psychological Association have deemed that traits of traditional masculinity are harmful.
> 
> 
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briann...rmful-n2538637
> 
> 
> Funny, our modern culture seems to encourage those traits in girls; and discourage them in boys.  Its almost like they are trying to turn girls into boys and boys into girls...


Masculinity is toxic, unless you're a girl.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Whatever. Might as well be the MSM all the assumptions and speculation.


Whatever , lol so you're saying that is not how mmm works right......ha ahaa....
And do you remember the 2012 election? yea you do, but hey the MMM collusion was just 
ha ha 'speculation' . Got it.........

----------


## Origanalist

> Whatever. Might as well be the MSM all the assumptions and speculation.


Ok, thanks for the womansplainin'...

----------


## Stratovarious

> 



Death in battle, workplace deaths; Feminists want equality.

----------


## donnay

> In the meantime, the psychos at the American Psychological Association have deemed that traits of traditional masculinity are harmful.
> 
> 
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briann...rmful-n2538637
> 
> 
> Funny, our modern culture seems to encourage those traits in girls; and discourage them in boys.  Its almost like they are trying to turn girls into boys and boys into girls...


C'mon these are people with lots of degrees after their names.  Highly educated people know better than you.  

Except they lack the common sense one needs to live by.

----------


## Origanalist

NOVEMBER 26--A Florida Woman battered her boyfriend after he “said no and went back to bed” after she “grabbed his genitals wanting to have sex” on Thanksgiving night, cops say.



Rebecca Lynn Phelps, 31, was arrested for domestic battery following a confrontation in the Tampa-area home she shares with the victim and the couple’s child.

Phelps’s arrest was the second time in 14 months that she was busted for allegedly battering a man who did not want to have sex with her, records show.

Investigators allege that the victim, 25, was sleeping late Thursday night when Phelps entered their bedroom seeking to have sex. After Phelps groped her partner’s private parts, the “victim said no and went back to sleep,” according to a criminal complaint.

Phelps subsequently returned to the bedroom and started “tapping” the man’s leg. “The victim pretended to be asleep to ignore the defendant who is intoxicated,” cops noted.

Phelps then allegedly “scratched the victim on his left eye causing it to swell and turn black and blue.” Phelps, who told cops she did not touch the victim, was arrested on a misdemeanor domestic battery charge. She was released yesterday morning from the county jail after posting $100 bond.

A judge has ordered Phelps to have no contact with the victim.

In September 2017, Phelps was arrested after allegedly getting mad at a man “because he did not want to have sexual relations with her.” Phelps screamed at the victim and smacked him “so hard on the right side of his face it left redness on his face.” She also allegedly scratched the man’s arm, causing it to bleed.

Prosecutors subsequently declined to pursue the case against Phelps. It is unclear whether the victim in the 2017 matter is the same man in the current case. 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documen...d-again-184906

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Sanford woman charged in fatal bar stabbing




> SANFORD, N.C. — A woman was arrested early Wednesday in connection with the fatal stabbing of another woman at a bar.
> 
> Before 1 a.m., officers with the Sanford Police Department responded to a stabbing at the Backdoor Bar located at 105 E. Main Street. Police said one woman, 39-year-old Tabetha Bailey O`Quinn, was stabbed in her stomach and was transported to UNC Hospital, where she died as a result of her injuries.
> ...
> https://www.wral.com/sanford-woman-c...bing/18112605/

----------


## Origanalist

> Sanford woman charged in fatal bar stabbing


Toxic femininity is out of control. Even women are at risk, perhaps society should start introducing preventative measures at a early age.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Toxic femininity is out of control. Even women are at risk, perhaps society should start introducing preventative measures at a early age.


It’s a national epidemic.

----------


## Origanalist

*Woman, 20, fatally beats man who recently had brain surgery; 2 more charged, police say*



A Louisiana woman was charged Monday for allegedly beating to death a man who was recovering from brain surgery.

Blaine Manalle, 20, was arrested and charged with second-degree murder in the beating death of Jeffery Howell. She is one of three people arrested after a fight broke out on a sandbar along the West Pearl River in Louisiana on Saturday, St. Tammany Parish Sheriff’s Office said.

Howell was at the river just after 5:30 p.m. when a brawl broke out between two large groups. Police did not release the motive of the fatal beating, but friends and family of Howell told FOX8 the 46-year-old was trying to prevent a group of people from throwing bottles in the river.



https://www.foxnews.com/us/woman-20-...ged-police-say

----------


## oyarde

> 


I really have a hard time seeing a rush to put an arm behind her on the ferry , maybe it is just me .

----------


## oyarde

> 


That is how I used to determine if my foreman was allowed to take a vac day.

----------


## Origanalist

> I really have a hard time seeing a rush to put an arm behind her on the ferry , maybe it is just me .


Probably this guy.

----------


## Origanalist

> I really have a hard time seeing a rush to put an arm behind her on the ferry , maybe it is just me .


There is someone out there for everyone..

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

*Secret Service agent Kerry O’Grady, who refused to protect Trump, is a rabid feminist*



Secret Service agents are supposed to guard and protect (“take the bullet”) the President of the United States with their life.

Kerry O’Grady is a senior Secret Service agent at the Denver, CO office.
TRENDING ON DC CLOTHESLINE:

    White House petition demands Rashida Tlaib be removed from Congress
    Sculpture Celebrating Saudi Arabia Has Been Erected on Ground Zero

In 2016, O’Grady wrote on her personal Facebook page that, if Trump was elected POTUS, she would rather face “jail time” than take “a bullet” for him because she considered him a “disaster” for America, especially as it relates to women and children.

After the media reported her anti-Trump comments, she said in an interview and written statement that the Facebook post should not be taken literally and that she would in no way shirk her duties to protect the president because of her opposition to his presidency and her support for Hillary Clinton’s candidacy. An internal Secret Service misconduct investigation led to her forced departure from the Denver office, where she hasn’t been seen since, although she remains on the payroll.

Now we know what O’Grady has been doing with her free time.

Susan Crabtree reports for The Washington Free Beacon, Jan. 10, 2019, that for a second year, O’Grady is helping organize a “Womxn’s” March on Denver on January 19 as a member of the event’s executive leadership team, according to the march’s website.

The website says organizers included an “x” in the word “woman,” “because we believe in equity and we act with purpose to make space for trans, non-binary and gender***** persons in our name.”

O’Grady bio on the march’s website says:

    Kerry O’Grady spent 25 years as a special agent in the mostly white, male-dominated field of federal law enforcement. She is a witness to the fact that institutionalized disparities and unconscious biases continue to prevent women and minorities from obtaining equality in the workplace and in the criminal justice system. She is determined to use her privilege and energy to mobilize around a movement that uplifts women and strives to dismantle systems of oppressions.

Although the premier group for retired agents, the Former Agents U.S. Secret Service, expelled her from the ranks of associate members, O’Grady appears to remain on the Secret Service payroll and continues to live in Denver. Multiple sources close to the Secret Service told the Washington Free Beaconthat although she has been sidelined from her previous role as the head of the Denver office, her name still appears on an internal agency “locator” of all active Secret Service agents and their contact information without any type of restriction or qualifier.

In recent months, she crowed to other agents that she “beat” the Secret Service’s misconduct charges for her anti-Trump Facebook posts and that she plans to retire within the next 60 to 90 days. According to Truthfinder, Kerry O’Grady is only 48 years old.

https://www.dcclothesline.com/2019/0...abid-feminist/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## pcosmar

http://chicagoist.com/2013/07/05/mic...t_911_call.php
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...n_3562790.html




> When cops knocked, the woman answered the door. She admitted shed been shouting, but said it was because her boyfriend had continued to pass gas, and she was yelling at him to stop, Anderson said.
> 
> Sometimes, though, a little flatulence can lead to real violence. In May, a Florida woman allegedly stabbed her boyfriend after he farted in her face during an argument.
> 
> And in December, a woman in South Carolina allegedly sprayed Lysol in her husbands eyes after he farted bad enough to cause her to almost puke, according to a police report obtained by The Smoking Gun.


Love this girl,,

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Inside the Tumblr Community Where Women Worship Killers*

https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside...orship-killers

Brein Basarich called mass murderer Dylann Roof “precious” and “handsome.” She posted baby pictures of alleged school shooter Nikolas Cruz. She uploaded collages of the 20th century’s most notorious serial killers.

And last week she was arrested for allegedly threatening to kill people herself.

“I had a vision,” she wrote, “of a very public place, only one way in and one way out. Preferably a bar/club on a busy night. 2019 has a lot in store if my plans go according!”

Rest behind paywall...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Secret Service agent Kerry O’Grady, who refused to protect Trump, is a rabid feminist*
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Service agents are supposed to guard and protect (“take the bullet”) the President of the United States with their life.
> 
> Kerry O’Grady is a senior Secret Service agent at the Denver, CO office.
> TRENDING ON DC CLOTHESLINE:
> 
> ...


Go make me a $#@!ing sammich.

----------


## Origanalist

> Go make me a $#@!ing sammich.


Make mine a reuben.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman Accused of Kidnapping, Robbing, Sexually Assaulting Bar Patron While Posing as a Police Officer in Tustin*

https://ktla.com/2018/11/30/woman-ac...cer-in-tustin/



Police arrested a woman Thursday who they say kidnapped, robbed and sexually assaulted another woman at a Tustin bar while pretending to be a police officer.

Denise Christine Latta, 54, of Huntington Beach was booked on suspicion of kidnapping, robbery, sexual battery, false imprisonment and impersonating a police officer, the Tustin Police Department said in a written statement.

The bizarre crime took place on Sept. 13, police said. Latta allegedly entered the Tustin Inn, 440 E. First Street, and approached the victim, as well as a bartender, while flashing a badge resembling that of a law enforcement officer.

Latta ordered the woman show identification, then cut the card into pieces when she complied, officials said. Both the victim and the bartender believed Latta was a police officer, police added.

"Latta then forced the victim to leave the bar" according to the police statement. "Once outside, Latta forced the victim to put her hands on a wall and spread her feet. Latta then searched the victim, touching her breast and groin area over the clothing."

Latta allegedly told the victim she would not be arrested and ordered her to leave the bar and never return.

The incident was reported to real police officials, who launched an investigation.

Detectives found and arrested Latta Thursday in Old Town Tustin, officials said. She had fake law enforcement identification cards and badges, as well as stun guns, handcuffs and other items caught the attention of police, Tustin police Lt. Bob Wright said.

She never told the victims she was a police officer during the encounter, Wright said.

She told detectives she was a private detective and bail enforcement officer, but did not have documentation to prove either, police said.

"Latta was also in possession of several items that led detectives to believe this may not be an isolated incident," the statement said.

The motive for the crimes was not clear, but it appeared the victim was specifically targeted because Latta knew her name when she approached her, Wright said.

Anyone who's had a suspicious encounter with Latta, or anyone with information, is asked to contact Tustin police Detective R. Newton at 714-573-3249.

Bail was set at $100,000 pending Latta's initial court appearance, scheduled Monday in the Central Jail branch of Orange County Superior Court, Orange County booking records show.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Blast from the past:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...his-face-cops/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/cr...er/1457462002/




> VERO BEACH — A man was hospitalized Thursday after a woman cut his face with a kitchen knife because he declined several requests to have sex with her, according to a police report.
> 
> Katherine Nieves-Tavarez, 27, of the 1000 block of 40th Avenue, was charged with aggravated battery with a deadly weapon.
> 
> Police responded to her apartment about 3:30 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> "She hit me with a knife. … I can't see," a man, whose face was covered in blood, told police from the doorway.
> 
> The man said Nieves-Tavarez became angry when he declined multiple times to have sex with her, according to her arrest affidavit. She was under the influence of alcohol, police reported.

----------


## oyarde

> *Woman Accused of Kidnapping, Robbing, Sexually Assaulting Bar Patron While Posing as a Police Officer in Tustin*
> 
> https://ktla.com/2018/11/30/woman-ac...cer-in-tustin/
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrested a woman Thursday who they say kidnapped, robbed and sexually assaulted another woman at a Tustin bar while pretending to be a police officer.
> 
> Denise Christine Latta, 54, of Huntington Beach was booked on suspicion of kidnapping, robbery, sexual battery, false imprisonment and impersonating a police officer, the Tustin Police Department said in a written statement.
> ...


I hope Danke gets all of his stuff back .

----------


## Origanalist

> "_Director of the spot is Kim Gehrig, who was selected via P&G's partnership with Free the Bid, a program that launched in 2016 that aims to get more female directors on ads. P&G began getting involed with the effort last year.
> _"
> 
> So they got a female director who's claim to fame is making a bunch of female empowerment advertisements, in order to make an advertisement for male razors?  No surprise this is how it turned out.


//

----------


## Stratovarious

The evil of man; man is so evil that  while a woman is 800 times more likely
to have her unborn child murdered, this makes the father evil.

----------


## Origanalist

*Swedish female Yellow Vest speaker: “Put feminism on hold for 10-20 years and reinstate the patriarchy”* 



During the weekend yet another demonstration was held in central Stockholm. This time, people gathered at Norrmalmstorg to show their dissatisfaction with how Sweden is governed.

As we reported earlier, the Swedes don’t riot, burn and smash things up like the French – instead they arrange peaceful events with popular speakers.

With a gigantic Swedish flag in the background, the speakers stated their opinion one at a time.

Independent politician Morten Källström asked why Sweden looks like it does today, with politicians who neither speak of the problems nor do something about them. “It is because we have no democracy. Our country is about as democratic as the former communist states of eastern Europe. We need politicians who dare speak up and state their opinion”, he stated and told the audience that, “Nepotism is the reason, and more power to the people is the answer.”

Theologian Irma Udelius pointed out that since feminism was elevated to state ideology in Sweden, the number of rapes has multiplied, and genital mutilation and child marriage have become part of everyday life. The solution, she explained, is to pause feminism and reinstate the patriarchy – for a period of 10-20 years. And then conduct a referendum to ascertain whether people think society has gotten better or worse.
https://voiceofeurope.com/2019/01/sw...he-patriarchy/

----------


## nikcers

Maybe Gillette is trying to correct this sort of behavior

----------


## Origanalist

*Professor Uses Feminist Language to Get Passages from Hitler’s Mein Kampf Published In Academic Journal*

It’s never a good look for your movement or ideology when you can use the vernacular of said movement and find that it fits well within the writing of one of history’s most prolific villains and fits well within the ideology he espoused.

According to The Sun,  Professor Peter Boghossian at Portland State University in Oregon decided to see how easy it was to get a paper published in academic journals if he used specific, social justice “grievance studies” language originating from the feminist movement. The answer was fairly easy, yet the disturbing part is that the paper he published was a rewrite of Adolf Hitler’s “Mein Kampf”:

Boghossian and two other helpers actually wrote a handful of nonsensical papers and managed to publish seven different papers in the academic journal before he was discovered according to The Sun:




> The assistant philosophy professor at Portland State University in Oregon penned a total of 20 “intentionally broken” and “nonsense” papers with the help of two collaborators.
> 
>     Each of one was deliberately ridiculous – but astonishingly seven were accepted by peer-reviewed journals, The Times reports.
> 
>     One, “Our Struggle is My Struggle: Solidarity feminism as an intersectional reply to neoliberal and choice feminism”, was a rewrite of chapter 12 of Hitler’s 1925 autobiographywith feminist “buzzwords switched in”.
> 
>     All the spoofs featured “very shoddy methodologies including incredibly implausible statistics”, as well as “ideologically motivated qualitative analyses” and “claims not warranted by the data”.


Other papers included studies on “rape-condoning spaces of hegemonic masculinity” and had involved examining “10,000 dogs’ genitals” in public dog-walking parks.” It suggested that men should be trained like dogs in the prevention of “rape culture.”

“We wanted to see if these disciplines that we called ‘grievance studies’ are compromised by political activism that allows for the laundering of prejudices and opinions into something that gets treated as knowledge,” said Boghossian.

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_mor...demic-journal/

----------


## shakey1

> 


This goes here...

----------


## Origanalist

Long IslandCrime

*Suffolk DA: Woman tried to poison estranged husband with antifreeze*

On Sept. 6, prosecutors say, Matthew Burke poured himself a glass of wine and spit it out. Later, they said, his children's baby-sitter told him that his son had told her, "Mommy came in and put something in Daddy's drink."

A Holbrook mother was charged Thursday with trying to kill her estranged husband by breaking into his house and putting antifreeze in his drinks, sometimes with the assistance of the couple's then 8-year-old daughter, Suffolk prosecutors said.

Renee Burke's attempts on Matthew Burke's life, prosecutors said, came in the midst of a divorce and child custody battle in which a Family Court judge gave him custody of the children, issued orders of protection for her not to harm the children and limited her visitation. At least three times last September, Assistant District Attorney Nicholas Santomartino said, Renee Burke broke into Matthew Burke's Holbrook home to poison his drinks. The last attempt was captured on video, he said.

Renee Burke, 40, pleaded not guilty to an indictment charging her with second-degree attempted murder, second-degree attempted assault, second-degree burglary and two counts of endangering the welfare of a child.



On the evening of Sept. 6, Santomartino said, Matthew Burke poured himself a glass of wine and immediately spit it out. He at first thought the wine had gone bad and threw out the bottle, but later his children's baby-sitter told him that his son, 5, had told her, "Mommy came in and put something in Daddy's drink."

Two days later, Matthew Burke had a similar experience with a bottle of Pepsi, Santomartino said. A neighbor told police later that she'd seen a woman entering his home with a child that day, he said.

Police then advised  Burke to set up a surveillance camera in his kitchen, which he did, Stafford said.

 A Sept. 12 video showed a woman and a girl in Matthew Burke's kitchen. It showed the woman pouring a pink liquid from two baby bottles into a bottle of wine, putting the wine back into the refrigerator and wiping down the counter, the bottle and the corkscrew. 

Santomartino said Renee Burke had her daughter help her remove the cork. While this was happening, he said, Renee Burke had left her son, then 4, alone in her car.

After Matthew Burke showed the video to police, she was arrested and initially charged only with burglary. Santomartino said she told detectives she had not doctored any drinks, then said she'd added water, then said she'd added fruit juice to the drinks.

She consented to a search of her cell phone, Santomartino said, and detectives found she had done internet searches related to antifreeze and rat poison. One search asked, "What car liquids could kill a human?" Santomartino said.

https://www.newsday.com/long-island/...and-1.25458180

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

I'm going to take my toxic femininity to work today and use it to extract money from men with toxic masculinity. I will not put antifreeze in their drinks, though. A dead man can't tip. 

Toxic masculinity, toxic femininity, toxic wine (!!!!!!!!) - everything's toxic these days. I miss the good ol days where there were just $#@!s and $#@!s and normal people ignored them.

----------


## Danke

> Long IslandCrime
> 
> *Suffolk DA: Woman tried to poison estranged husband with antifreeze*
> 
> On Sept. 6, prosecutors say, Matthew Burke poured himself a glass of wine and spit it out. Later, they said, his children's baby-sitter told him that his son had told her, "Mommy came in and put something in Daddy's drink."
> 
> A Holbrook mother was charged Thursday with trying to kill her estranged husband by breaking into his house and putting antifreeze in his drinks, sometimes with the assistance of the couple's then 8-year-old daughter, Suffolk prosecutors said.
> 
> Renee Burke's attempts on Matthew Burke's life, prosecutors said, came in the midst of a divorce and child custody battle in which a Family Court judge gave him custody of the children, issued orders of protection for her not to harm the children and limited her visitation. At least three times last September, Assistant District Attorney Nicholas Santomartino said, Renee Burke broke into Matthew Burke's Holbrook home to poison his drinks. The last attempt was captured on video, he said.
> ...


Prestone 50/50 mix?

I always use Universal Antifreeze and full concentrate.  It works on all races.

----------


## oyarde

> Prestone 50/50 mix?
> 
> I always use Universal Antifreeze and full concentrate.  It works on all races.


She looks a little older than 40 to me .

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

> She looks a little older than 40 to me .


It's the crazy. The truly insane don't age well.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm going to take my toxic femininity to work today and use it to extract money from men with toxic masculinity. I will not put antifreeze in their drinks, though. A dead man can't tip. 
> 
> Toxic masculinity, toxic femininity, toxic wine (!!!!!!!!) - everything's toxic these days. I miss the good ol days where there were just $#@!s and $#@!s and normal people ignored them.


Aw, you have to work on Sunday, Suz? Kurwa.  :'( At least you can make the most of it by exploiting your toxicity.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Aw, you have to work on Sunday, Suz? Kurwa.  :'( At least you can make the most of it by exploiting your toxicity.


And I did a good job exploiting it today. I got a Michelob Ultra free for my employee meal - owner laughed when he saw that bull $#@!(I asked for an employee meal void and didn't mention my "meal" was a beer - that's a no-no, btw) and then I sat at the bar and scored free shots of Fireball. I had fun today, 

“She was already learning that if you ignore the rules people will, half the time, quietly rewrite them so that they don't apply to you.”

― Terry Pratchett, Equal Rites

^^^ Truth!

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


Anyone feeling crushed with empathy yet ... ?

----------


## Origanalist

> Anyone feeling crushed with empathy yet ... ?


Just smothered with the stuff.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## pcosmar

> Toxic masculinity, toxic femininity, toxic wine (!!!!!!!!) - everything's toxic these days.


Cannabis is Non Toxic..

jus sayin'

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Prestone 50/50 mix?
> 
> I always use Universal Antifreeze and full concentrate.  It works on all races.


Idiot broad.

Anti freeze makers are adding bitter agents to the fluid, to prevent it being ingested.

Ethylene glycol is sweet tasting but poisonous.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

*The rise of female infidelity: As more and more women have affairs, a  provocative book claims to lay bare what’s behind the increase**Wednesday Martin spoke to married women who consider infidelity**Says women choose infidelity because they want variety, adventure and passion* *Experts claims many want a lover who is attractive but isn't emotionally needy**Women are 40 per cent more likely now to cheat on their husbands than in 1990* *One professor says women are most likely to lose interest in the same partner**Clare Matthew, 40, revealed how her affair led to finding new love 
*



More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nfidelity.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police: Woman Battered Beau With Pork Chop*

http://thesmokinggun.com/documents/f...battery-780129

FEBRUARY 4--A Florida Woman is facing a domestic battery charge after allegedly clobbering her boyfriend in the face with a frozen pork chop during a dispute Friday night in their residence.



Cops allege that Jennifer Brassard, 48, and her beau were “engaged in a verbal argument” around 9:45 PM when Brassard “threw a frozen pork chop at the victim.” The pork chop, a criminal complaint notes, struck the man below the left eye, causing a half-inch laceration.

After getting hit with the pork chop, the victim fled the couple’s home.

Police arrested Brassard after determining that she was the “primary aggressor” during the domestic confrontation.

Pictured above, Brassard was booked into the county jail on a misdemeanor domestic battery charge. She was released from custody yesterday afternoon upon posting $250 bond. A judge has ordered Brassard to have no contact with her boyfriend.

The criminal complaint does not indicate whether the pork chop was seized as evidence. (1 page)

----------


## pcosmar

Mine has a Cast iron skillet,, passed down from her grandmother..

I have not given her reason enough to use it on me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman arrested for masturbating in public, continued in cop car*

https://nypost.com/2019/01/31/woman-...ck-of-cop-car/

By Yaron Steinbuch January 31, 2019 | 2:59pm | Updated

A half-naked woman was arrested after being caught masturbating in public in Austin, Texas — then allegedly continued pleasuring herself while handcuffed in a police car.

[IMG]https://********************************/2019/01/dovie-nickels.jpg?quality=90&strip=all&w=618&h=410&crop=  1[/IMG]

Police responded to a complaint from the JW Marriott Austin Hotel about 5:20 p.m. Tuesday about a woman across the street “holding a silver object” against her privates “with her legs straight up in the air, spread open,” according to the arrest affidavit.

A hotel worker said he could hear the woman — identified by authorities as Dovie Nickels, 26 — “making moaning noises,” the affidavit reads.

The worker saw the woman masturbating on the patio for about seven or eight minutes, the Austin American-Statesman reported.

The worker said the woman told him to back off as he approached her to tell her to stop.

She then went to the Second Bar + Kitchen across the street — where the lewd behavior allegedly continued, the outlet reported.

When police arrived at the bar, the woman stopped moving her arms under the table and placed them on top of it — but the officers “observed that Nickels was not wearing any pants,” the affidavit said.

After being arrested, Nickels allegedly continued to pleasure herself — even while handcuffed in the back of the squad car, police said.

The cops went across the street to investigate the original complaint and learned from a hotel employee that the woman had been spotted earlier at the Marriott’s street-level patio, the affidavit said.

Nickels was charged with indecent exposure and sent to the Travis County Jail with bail set at $3,000.

----------


## Origanalist

> The worker saw the woman masturbating on the patio for about seven or eight minutes, the Austin American-Statesman reported.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> identified by authorities as Dovie *Nickels*


Alex Jones' ex-sister in law, maybe???

LOL

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Paris fire: Ten dead as woman arrested for 'revenge arson attack on fireman neighbour' at apartment block*

https://news.yahoo.com/seven-reporte...044920085.html

According to sources close to the inquiry, the suspect was arrested in a state of inebriation outside the building in the early hours of Tuesday morning.

The suspect's neighbour, a professional fireman named only Quentin, 22,  told Le Parisien he thought this was an act of revenge after his girlfriend had knocked on her door to ask the woman to turn down loud music. 

"A neighbour told me that there was paper in front of my door with wood. She must have set fire to my place to take revenge. When I crossed her (in the stairwell), she wished me 'good luck', telling me I was a fireman and liked flames."

Only afterwards did he realise she had set fire to the entire floor. He said he had rang the police before the fire about her aggressive behaviour. They took 40 minutes to arrive and then said it was not "urgent".

"The police came and went and now there are (10) dead," he told Le Parisien.

"At first we thought it was a fight, we could hear a woman screaming really loud," a local resident who gave his name as Nicolas told AFP.

"She was screaming, screaming and we went outside and the building was already on fire. The firemen had just arrived but what was amazing was that they were completely impotent.

"They had the trucks, the big ladders, but they couldn't do anything," he said.

Only once they had fitted extenders to their equipment, which needed to be carried manually through a courtyard to reach the blaze as the building does not look onto the main road, were they able to begin rescue operations. 

Several times the blaze appeared to have been brought under control before starting again, another witness told AFP.

"The building was very difficult to access," the mayor of the 16th district, Daniele Giazzi, told BFM television as she paid tribute to the young rescue workers who had toiled through the night.

Several local residents said that the fire had been started because of a dispute between neighbours in the block, which was built in the 1970s unlike many of the older, classic Parisian buildings.

"We'll let the police give further information, but it's one of the possibilities being examined by investigators," deputy mayor of Paris Emmanuel Gregoire told RTL radio.

----------


## donnay

Last night at the SOTU

----------


## PAF

Forget principles. This thread alone is causing me to rethink my position. If Walls are meant to keep people IN, build it and then I'll escape!

----------


## Sonny Tufts

All the lady representatives wearing white looked like the weird cult in HBO's _The Leftovers_.  I was waiting for them to start smoking.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/...lobal-warming/

----------


## Origanalist

Patty Murray lone senator to block ban on killing babies after birth http://mynorthwest.com/1265272/dori-...y-infanticide/

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Woman arrested for masturbating in public, continued in cop car*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/01/31/woman-...ck-of-cop-car/
> 
> By Yaron Steinbuch January 31, 2019 | 2:59pm | Updated
> 
> A half-naked woman was arrested after being caught masturbating in public in Austin, Texas  then allegedly continued pleasuring herself while handcuffed in a police car.
> 
> [IMG]https://********************************/2019/01/dovie-nickels.jpg?quality=90&strip=all&w=618&h=410&crop=  1[/IMG]
> ...


Do something, Danke!

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Teacher Brittany Zamora had sex with boy in classroom while other student watched*

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news...nt/2980023002/

<snip>

"I want you too baby so bad!" Zamora messaged back. "Whenever we can you know I'm down."

It's not clear what caused Zamora to call the parents after she admitted to her husband she had been messaging the student. The parents recorded the phone call and provided it to police.

According to a recording of the call provided to The Republic, Zamora didn't admit to what the parents alleged. She asked if the parents would meet with her privately before putting her husband, Daniel Zamora, on the phone.

He didn't seem to know his wife's relationship with the student went beyond a few text messages before the boy's father told him otherwise.

"This whole situation is crazy," Daniel Zamora told the boy's father. "I've never heard of anything like this in my entire life. I understand as a parent you have to be livid and hurt. As a husband, I am distraught. I'm hurt."

Zamora's husband pleaded with the boy's parents to settle this without calling the police. He begged them to forgive her. He tried to defend her, saying she was a good teacher who would do anything to help her students. 

The boy's father urged Daniel Zamora not to incriminate himself — to leave her.

"She had another 13-year-old in there watching the whole (f---ing) thing," the father said to Daniel Zamora. "Do you understand?"

Daniel Zamora pledged to stay with his wife, though. 

The parents told him not to call again. 

Then, they contacted the principal. Goodyear police came to their house that night after the principal called the police. 

The parents met with school administrators and an officer the next morning.

"His childhood is already (f---ing) gone," the boy's dad told them. "He's 13.”

Zamora was placed on administrative leave.

----------


## Philhelm

Brittany Zamora was decent looking enough that she could have found tons of horny, 18-year-olds who would have been DTF.  What a moron.

----------


## Danke

No video at link.

----------


## specsaregood

> Daniel Zamora pledged to stay with his wife, though.


This guy needed the word Cuckold on his spelling test.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No video at link.


 @Danke

Maybe this will do...

Lena Dunham Posts Lingerie Photo to Celebrate Weighing ‘The Most I Ever Have’

----------


## Anti Globalist

Lena Dunham is literally a waste of life.

----------


## Danke

> @Danke
> 
> Maybe this will do...
> 
> Lena Dunham Posts Lingerie Photo to Celebrate Weighing ‘The Most I Ever Have’


Mods are worthless.

----------


## Origanalist

*Feminists Claim Woman Who Murdered Husband With Hammer 9 Years Ago Wouldn’t Be Convicted Today*

“I just didn’t think that he wanted to be with me.”

Sally Challen was convicted of murder in 2010 after admitting to bludgeoning her husband to death with a hammer. Now, with the help of feminist group Justice for Women, she is seeking to overturn her conviction on appeal.

According to a BBC report, Challen’s lawyers plan to make the case that she was driven to kill after enduring years of psychological abuse at the hands of her spouse. Attorneys for Challen have claimed that if jurors had had a better understanding of the “theory of coercive control,” they would have come to a different conclusion during the original trial.

At issue is whether or not Challen should assume diminished responsibility for her actions if her husband, Richard Challen, used fear to control her. In 2015, four years after Challen’s murder conviction, the offense of coercive control was officially criminalized in the United Kingdom, where the couple lived, setting the stage for the landmark appeal.

Justice for Women, whose co-founder once joked about putting men in concentration camps, argued before the latest hearing that Challen’s husband “bullied and belittled” her and “controlled their money and who she was friends with, not allowing her to socialise without him.”




> Asked why she killed him, Challen told the court: “I don’t know. I just didn’t think that he wanted to be with me.”


https://pluralist.com/feminists-woma...hammer-appeal/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No video at link.

----------


## Marenco

>

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Origanalist

*Petitions calling for New Zealand prime minister to win Nobel Peace Prize gain over 20,000 signatures* 



More than 20,000 people have signed petitions calling for New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern to win the Nobel Peace Prize for her response to a pair of mosque shootings that killed 50 people.

A change.org petition to the United Nations had gained more than 20,000 signatures as of Sunday morning. A French petition calling for the prime minister to win the prestigious annual award had nearly 3,000 signatures.

"If a Nobel Prize for Peace could be given to a spontaneous statement for wisdom and courage, rather to a person, New Zealand's Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern deserves it," a message on the change.org petition reads.

The statement goes on to praise Ardern for her advocacy on gun control legislation, adding that her "strong leadership after the shootings in Christchurch... could teach a thing or two to other world leaders who at times have come short when tragedy strikes."

Ardern has been praised for how she has responded to the attacks, such as her call to never mention the shooter's name.

"He may have sought notoriety, but we in New Zealand will give him nothing, not even his name," she said.

Last Wednesday, Ardern announced that New Zealand would ban all military-style semi-automatic weapons and all assault rifles in the wake of the shootings.

The ban took effect the same day as the announcement.

"I believe what I have done has not been about leadership. All I have done is simply echoed the humanity of New Zealanders," Ardern said at a tent vigil in Auckland on Saturday, according to Axios.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...id=mailsignout

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cardi B -  "I drugged nigggers up and I robbed them. That's what I used to do."

https://www.complex.com/music/2019/0...en-controversy

----------


## Swordsmyth

In 1969, the salad days of New Left activism, a writer named Carol Hanisch penned an essay that the editor called “The Personal Is Political.”  She was seeking to explain the ethos of the women’s therapy sessions  she was running. The point was not to improve psychological well being.  The point was “political therapy;” that is to motivate people to  political action. The idea is that one’s own grievances ought to be  turned into political action. *“There are no personal solutions at this time,” she wrote. “There is only collective action for a collective solution.”*

  Let’s leave aside the case for or against her brand of politics. *The  slogan itself was fire. It spread to every cause, every group, every  nook and cranny of life. If you experience dissatisfaction in your life,  don’t look within for a personal solution; get active, join a  collective, and demand a political solution.* Think of this as the left-wing application of the Schmittian principle that only through politics do we find meaning (the very opposite point that has become the main theme of Jordan Peterson’s work).
*Fifty years later, I’ve been following the meltdown  of a number of “social justice” organizations and causes over the past  months,* as they turn in on themselves, purge themselves of  their own self-defined evil and ultimately crumble based on their own  inner contradictions. This happenedto the Women’s March. It has happened to the US Congress. It has happened to  the most well-funded social justice activist organization in the  country. It’s happened in Hollywood, which faces the problem that the  more it complies with the identitarian code, the less profitable are its  films.
*There seems to be no end to the feeding frenzy caused by the politicization of every personal tick.* A new entrant into the Democratic Party presidential race cannot even give a public speech without spending the week wailing _mea maxima culpa_ for  all the ways in which he violated the canon, however inadvertently.  There are no penances sufficient to put one back in the good graces of  the moral police of the left.
  There are other absurdities, such as the candidate Elizabeth Warren’s alarming dalliance with genetic testing to  verify family lore that she is part Native American and thus entitled  to sympathy as a victim of oppression. The test not only failed to  verify her lore; it produced outrage among tribal groups who clarified  that their collective identity is cultural and social, not genetic.
  When politics becomes so driven by personal identity that  candidates imagine that DNA testing can garner them votes, we’ve reached  not a moral high but a low that compares with some of the worst  political experiments of the past (see Eugenics).
  What’s happening here? *The attempt to turn every  subjectively felt personal issue into a collective cause with a  collective action has hatched a brutal form of identity politics that  has generated no end to social conflict, with vast carnage along the  way.*
*The Theory Went Wrong*  There are many problems with the slogan “the personal is  the political” but two stand out. First, personal experience is as  diverse as the people on the planet; surely not every personal  experience can become a political cause without infinite clashes and  contradictions. Second, the plan results in all-consuming state power to  the point that you can’t speak, act, or even breathe without bumping  into a cop – or a screaming mob.
*Both problems have reached their boiling point sometime in the last two years.*  Surely you have noticed. In the name of justice, equity, and fairness,  people are being fired from jobs for utterances or writings from decades  ago. The wrong word or look can result in a mob attack and the loss of a  career, no matter how successful one happens to be. The spotting of  evil is endless and so fast-moving that it is impossible to keep up.  Words and phrases that were the height of political compliance just five  years ago (“his or her”) are now denounced as oppressively binary.
  And the howling attacks against anyone and everyone who  dissents is shutting down debate. One dares not take issue with, for  example, the pummeling of a prominent person in absence of evidence for  fear of doxing and flogging from howling moralists who will exact  retribution against you. This explains the many strange pockets of  silence on certain topics in the Twittersphere.
*Impossible Ideals*  The moral system being constructed by those who made  “personal is political” their mantra has become infinitely complex to  the point of being nonoperational. They once said that discrimination is  wrong and many people agreed. The trouble is that the law is not a mind  reader and so it uses proxies for what it deems to be discriminatory.  That means racial and sexual quotas at the least but that’s only the  beginning.
*To achieve an absolutely even balance in every  profession, at every level, not only in position but also in salary, is  inconsistent with the actual choices of individuals.* So what if  those individuals are conscripted by outside observers into a group  that the experts believe to be more decisive than mere choice? Instead  of mere non-discrimination, the new demand became mandatory diversity.
*But a diversity of what?* That depends on  how you want to slice and dice up the human family based on identity.  There is race, sex, age, religion, physical ability, and also sexual  preference, language, accent, gender identity, geography, class, and  educational background. Maybe you think the diversity mandate should  stop at physical biology alone but those too are in dispute (there is no  pure race and, more recently, biological sex itself is said to be  malleable).
  The new additions to the canon include anti-harassment  rules based on any of the above categories but that term has no clear  definition, no evidentiary rules, no guidelines for compliance, and no  statute of limitations. *What it means in practice is to have as little human contact with others as possible, especially in a business environment.*  Literally, anyone can be accused and play-it-safe companies would  rather toss out the targetted employee rather than risk bad public  relations and an unwinnable lawsuit. The toll adds up daily.
*Do Not Appropriate*  Then most recently the architects of the identitarianism  have added another impossible-to-keep law to its canon: you may not  appropriate another culture. The intuition here stems from a genuine  appreciation for the contributions of a people who deserve some kind of  social credit for having made them. But does this mean that no one else  may imitate, or be influenced by, another culture for the purpose of  celebrating it? Hard to know for sure: we’d better ask official  representatives of the culture to tell us. They will probably say no,  and accuse you of theft.
*The crucial theoretical problem with appropriation  theory is that culture is at once malleable and infinitely reproducible  at least in its outward appearance.* Culture is not inextricably  attached to a certain people however you want to identify those  collective people, the members of which may or may not appreciate the  identification. The crucial historical problem is that it is impossible  to think of any point of progress in history that did not depend on  appropriating cultural traits from beyond the experience of a small  tribe. Follow this logic through far enough and you have to end in  condemning all of human experience as inherently exploitative – and many  do exactly this
*Endless War* *So let’s put all this together.* The demand  that we politicize every personal grievance presumes that people only  exist as part of groups and those groups must be defined politically and  such groupings can be infinitely complex as intersectionality theory  demonstrates. *One group’s winnings come at the expense of  everyone else, and thus does every advance create the conditions for  more oppression, disgust, outrage, condemnation, activism, and power  grabbing,* even as those groups are constantly changing in  composition depending on political influence. There is no safety for  anyone under this moral code; there is only fear and dread of exposure,  and a miserable life overall.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...unleashed-hell

----------


## Swordsmyth

An Arizona court recently ruled that a woman wanting to use her  ex-husband’s saved sperm to become pregnant “outweigh[ed]” the man’s  desire not to become a father. Due to this court ruling, the man could  also be liable for 18 years of child support. In 2014, Ruby  Torres was diagnosed with bilateral breast cancer. She was told that  after chemotherapy she likely wouldn’t be able to become pregnant. She  and her then-boyfriend John Terrell decided to preserve some embryos so  that she might one day be able to become a mother.
 The couple would eventually marry but then divorced, according to the Arizona Republic.  During the divorce, Terrell wanted to make sure Torres couldn’t use the  embryos to become pregnant. He brought his case to the Maricopa County  Superior Court, who ruled the embryos should go to a third party. Torres  appealed, and received a win on March 14.
 “The trial court erred when it placed heavy weight on the parties’ inability to 'co-parent,'" Judge Jennifer B. Campbell wrote in a 2-1 decision overturning the lower court’s finding. "Nothing in the record suggests that either of them expected or intended to co-parent any offspring derived from the embryos."


 Terrell, it turns out, originally declined to donate his sperm for  the embryos, but changed his mind when Torres suggested she would use an  ex-boyfriend’s sperm instead. The court ruled that the couple only  agreed to preserve the embryos because of the potential for Torres to be  unable to conceive in the future, not for the two to co-parent at some  point.
 In her dissenting opinion, Judge Maria Elena Cruz wrote  that Torres and Terrell signed a contract when they preserved the  embryos that both parents would have to provide “express, written  consent” for the embryos to be used. Torres even testified acknowledging  that “we did sign a contract and we agreed to these provisions.”


 The court has now ignored that contract, according to Judge Cruz.
 “Do  contracts matter? I believe they do,” Cruz wrote. “Therefore, because  the contract of these parties explicitly prohibits the outcome reached  by the majority, and because it is outside our purview to reweigh the  evidence, I would affirm the trial court’s judgment, or, in the  alternative, remand the matter to the trial court for a new weighing of  the parties’ interests.”

More at: https://www.dailywire.com/news/45300...get-ashe-schow

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Eighth-grader pressured me into oral sex, former teacher testifies*

https://nypost.com/2019/04/05/eighth...her-testifies/

By Joshua Rhett Miller April 5, 2019 | 11:26am | Updated

A former California middle school teacher claimed in court that she was pressured into giving an eighth-grade student oral sex — because she felt threatened that the boy would expose their relationship if she refused.

Justine Karen Nelson, a married 33-year-old former teacher at Tenaya Middle School in Fresno, testified Wednesday in Fresno Superior Court that she succumbed to pressure to be intimate — including kissing and oral sex — after exchanging nearly 100 pages of Instagram messages with the boy, the Fresno Bee reported.

The student was 13 at the time, while Nelson was a 31-year-old mother of one who has acknowledged knowing their relationship was inappropriate, but felt powerless to stop it due to potentially losing her job and custody of her child.

But a prosecutor disputed that version of events, asking Nelson to show proof the teen threatened her in any way. Nelson replied that she was unable to do so since the coercion happened in person, the newspaper reported.

Nelson testified that the eighth-grader came into her classroom at one point and pushed her onto a desk before kissing her, prompting her to scream his name before the teen ran off. Nelson said she hoped her husband, who also worked at the school as a gym teacher, would hear her scream, but he did not.

When asked if she kissed him back, Nelson admitted it was possible.

“It’s a natural instinct to kiss a child who just pushed you down on a desk?” Deputy District Attorney Liz Owen asked, which Nelson affirmed, the Bee reported.

Nelson also testified that the student incessantly pressured her to give him oral sex. She then gave in to his demands at one point, saying she considered herself out of options.

“I just wanted to get it over with,” an emotional Nelson testified. “I was so sick and tired.”

Nelson denied having romantic feelings for the teen, testifying that she “just cared about him as a person,” according to the newspaper.

The teen, who is now a 16-year-old high school freshman, testified last week that Nelson initiated their relationship and invited him to her classroom, where she kissed him and later gave him oral sex. The sex act occurred several times, he testified, sometimes in the middle of the school day between classes and after school.

Nelson, who is facing felony charges of lewd or lascivious acts with a minor and oral copulation, faces more than eight years in prison if convicted. Closing arguments in the case are expected Monday, the Fresno Bee reports.

----------


## Danke

> *Eighth-grader pressured me into oral sex, former teacher testifies*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/04/05/eighth...her-testifies/
> 
> By Joshua Rhett Miller April 5, 2019 | 11:26am | Updated
> 
> A former California middle school teacher claimed in court that she was pressured into giving an eighth-grade student oral sex — because she felt threatened that the boy would expose their relationship if she refused.
> 
> Justine Karen Nelson, a married 33-year-old former teacher at Tenaya Middle School in Fresno, testified Wednesday in Fresno Superior Court that she succumbed to pressure to be intimate — including kissing and oral sex — after exchanging nearly 100 pages of Instagram messages with the boy, the Fresno Bee reported.
> ...


So the teen couldn't keep his mouth shut.  Now, no more BJs.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Woman, 73, jailed for beating wheelchair-bound husband to death with wooden pole after years of abuse

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/painefultruths/s...60216530378757

----------


## Dr.3D

> *A wife scolded her husband after he grounded their 12-year-old daughter for trying to buy sex toys on Amazon.*
> Yes, really.
> In a Reddit post, the husband explains that he caught his daughter “looking at vibrators on Amazon”.
> He  disciplined the child by confiscating her MacBook and grounding her for  a month, only for his wife to immediately reverse the punishment and  return the MacBook.
> 
> “She  was standing right next to her when she said it,” he writes, adding,  “They both had their arms crossed. I sat there for a while in silence,  dumbfounded at what my wife was doing, and then I refused to give it  back. My wife and I argued about it for an hour and then eventually she  just gave our daughter the MacBook.”
> The man’s wife and daughter then stopped speaking to him altogether and *he ended up sleeping on the couch.
> *
> 
> More at: https://www.infowars.com/wife-scolds...ying-sex-toys/


Kinda looks like he could have used those toys himself.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> *A wife scolded her husband after he grounded their 12-year-old daughter for trying to buy sex toys on Amazon.*
> Yes, really.
> In a Reddit post, the husband explains that he caught his daughter looking at vibrators on Amazon.
> He  disciplined the child by confiscating her MacBook and grounding her for  a month, only for his wife to immediately reverse the punishment and  return the MacBook.
> 
> She  was standing right next to her when she said it, he writes, adding,  They both had their arms crossed. I sat there for a while in silence,  dumbfounded at what my wife was doing, and then I refused to give it  back. My wife and I argued about it for an hour and then eventually she  just gave our daughter the MacBook.
> The mans wife and daughter then stopped speaking to him altogether and he ended up sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 
> More at: https://www.infowars.com/wife-scolds...ying-sex-toys/


Both booted and done... they can deal with taking care of themselves alone on their own dime. 15-16 maybe I would be understandable. Not 12...

----------


## Swordsmyth

*...*

----------


## acptulsa

> *60-year-old man accused of raping child at Bronx daycare over 4-year span*


Why is there a hidden link to a piece of Yahoo about a male $#@! in this thread?  If the title is misleading (most but not all Yahoo headlines are) couldn't we avoid doing a Matt Collins and post an excerpt?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Why is there a hidden link to a piece of Yahoo about a male $#@! in this thread?  If the title is misleading (most but not all Yahoo headlines are) couldn't we avoid doing a Matt Collins and post an excerpt?


That was a mistake, I was tired, I'll delete it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*16 y/o girl makes false claim of sex assault, brother shows up and kills innocent man*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Criminologist Brent E. Turvey wrote a 2017 book, “False Allegations:  Investigative and Forensic Issues in Fraudulent Reports of Crime,” dispelling the feminist talking point  that fake sexual assault claims are rare. He pointed to one studying  indicating that a shocking 40 percent of sexual assault charges are  faked, and noted that the FBI determined in the 1990s that eight percent  of reported rapes or attempted rapes were determined to be falsified.
 “There is no shortage of politicians, victims’ advocates and news  articles claiming that the nationwide false report for rape and sexual  assault is almost nonexistent, presenting a figure of around 2 percent,”  wrote Turvey, who leads the Forensic Criminology Institute. “This  figure is not only inaccurate, but also it has no basis in reality.  Reporting it publicly as a valid frequency rate with any empirical basis  is either scientifically negligent or fraudulent.”


“The power of any lie is equal only to our desire to believe  it,” Turvey wrote. “Specifically, our need and eagerness to believe it.  This is the problem with belief — which is accepting something as true  or correct without proof.”

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/murder...assault-claim/

----------


## Danke

> Criminologist Brent E. Turvey wrote a 2017 book, “False Allegations:  Investigative and Forensic Issues in Fraudulent Reports of Crime,” dispelling the feminist talking point  that fake sexual assault claims are rare. He pointed to one studying  indicating that a shocking 40 percent of sexual assault charges are  faked, and noted that the FBI determined in the 1990s that eight percent  of reported rapes or attempted rapes were determined to be falsified.
>  “There is no shortage of politicians, victims’ advocates and news  articles claiming that the nationwide false report for rape and sexual  assault is almost nonexistent, presenting a figure of around 2 percent,”  wrote Turvey, who leads the Forensic Criminology Institute. “This  figure is not only inaccurate, but also it has no basis in reality.  Reporting it publicly as a valid frequency rate with any empirical basis  is either scientifically negligent or fraudulent.”
> 
> 
> “The power of any lie is equal only to our desire to believe  it,” Turvey wrote. “Specifically, our need and eagerness to believe it.  This is the problem with belief — which is accepting something as true  or correct without proof.”
> 
> More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/murder...assault-claim/


They use to just destroy your personal stuff or throw it out the window...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They use to just destroy your personal stuff or throw it out the window...





> Originally Posted by *Anti Globalist*  
> 
>  				The savage who discovers fire remains a savage.


...

----------


## Working Poor

I know several angry toxic women. I have never had many women friends and I can't stand most lesbians and bi-sexual women or, women who think they need to fight for equal rights. I have tried a couple of times to have female friends and they always end up betraying me in some way. 

The last so called female friend called the cops on me because her goat got out of it's fence and something killed it. She was accusing my dog who is always in my eye sight of being the culprit because the day before my dog and I walked down to her next door neighbors house. I am sorry but, I look down my nose at people who are always trying to involve the law in these types of disputes. She told me once that she is related to Hitler and she looks a lot like Angela Merkel and seems to believe the government should control everything. 

Her husband recently passed away and I had been supportive of her. She started letting her 16 year old son drink liquor and she drinks to excess everyday which I wanted no part of. When her husband had been dead less than a month she wanted to know why had I not introduced her to any men.  I told her I did not know many men who would want to get involved with someone with her issues and as her friend I would not want to introduce her to a man who would be with her at this stage in her life of just losing her husband and constantly drunk.  She wants to hook up with the next door neighbor who is going thru a painful divorce and just wants to focus on getting his house fixed up. I have been doing some work for him and have helped hire some people do some expert type work. She keeps trying to flirt with him and he feels somewhat repulsed by her drunkenness and her smoking. The guy is really straight and goes to church every Sunday with his children. While she cusses up a storm and bad mouths Christians every chance she gets. It doesn't seem like a good match to me. but, what do I know. 

Now 6 months later after her calling the cops on my dog she is trying to make nice with me again. I say thanks but, no thanks. It is not the 1st time she has burned me and I am not going to allow her to do it again. I would much rather have a bad male friend than a bad female friend.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> They use to just destroy your personal stuff or throw it out the window...


Or chase you with a frying pan...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I know several angry toxic women. I have never had many women friends and I can't stand most lesbians and bi-sexual women or, women who think they need to fight for equal rights. I have tried a couple of times to have female friends and they always end up betraying me in some way. 
> 
> The last so called female friend called the cops on me because her goat got out of it's fence and something killed it. She was accusing my dog who is always in my eye sight of being the culprit because the day before my dog and I walked down to her next door neighbors house. I am sorry but, I look down my nose at people who are always trying to involve the law in these types of disputes. She told me once that she is related to Hitler and she looks a lot like Angela Merkel and seems to believe the government should control everything. 
> 
> Her husband recently passed away and I had been supportive of her. She started letting her 16 year old son drink liquor and she drinks to excess everyday which I wanted no part of. When her husband had been dead less than a month she wanted to know why had I not introduced her to any men.  I told her I did not know many men who would want to get involved with someone with her issues and as her friend I would not want to introduce her to a man who would be with her at this stage in her life of just losing her husband and constantly drunk.  She wants to hook up with the next door neighbor who is going thru a painful divorce and just wants to focus on getting his house fixed up. I have been doing some work for him and have helped hire some people do some expert type work. She keeps trying to flirt with him and he feels somewhat repulsed by her drunkenness and her smoking. The guy is really straight and goes to church every Sunday with his children. While she cusses up a storm and bad mouths Christians every chance she gets. It doesn't seem like a good match to me. but, what do I know. 
> 
> Now 6 months later after her calling the cops on my dog she is trying to make nice with me again. I say thanks but, no thanks. It is not the 1st time she has burned me and I am not going to allow her to do it again. I would much rather have a bad male friend than a bad female friend.

----------


## Danke

> I know several angry toxic women. I have never had many women friends and I can't stand most lesbians and bi-sexual women or, women who think they need to fight for equal rights. I have tried a couple of times to have female friends and they always end up betraying me in some way. 
> 
> The last so called female friend called the cops on me because her goat got out of it's fence and something killed it. She was accusing my dog who is always in my eye sight of being the culprit because the day before my dog and I walked down to her next door neighbors house. I am sorry but, I look down my nose at people who are always trying to involve the law in these types of disputes. She told me once that she is related to Hitler and she looks a lot like Angela Merkel and seems to believe the government should control everything. 
> 
> Her husband recently passed away and I had been supportive of her. She started letting her 16 year old son drink liquor and she drinks to excess everyday which I wanted no part of. When her husband had been dead less than a month she wanted to know why had I not introduced her to any men.  I told her I did not know many men who would want to get involved with someone with her issues and as her friend I would not want to introduce her to a man who would be with her at this stage in her life of just losing her husband and constantly drunk.  She wants to hook up with the next door neighbor who is going thru a painful divorce and just wants to focus on getting his house fixed up. I have been doing some work for him and have helped hire some people do some expert type work. She keeps trying to flirt with him and he feels somewhat repulsed by her drunkenness and her smoking. The guy is really straight and goes to church every Sunday with his children. While she cusses up a storm and bad mouths Christians every chance she gets. It doesn't seem like a good match to me. but, what do I know. 
> 
> Now 6 months later after her calling the cops on my dog she is trying to make nice with me again. I say thanks but, no thanks. It is not the 1st time she has burned me and I am not going to allow her to do it again. I would much rather have a bad male friend than a bad female friend.


Is she still available?

----------


## Working Poor

> Is she still available?


LOL I knew she would be your type....

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Good Samaritan spends two weeks in a maximum security prison after woman whose car he helped fix falsely accused him of indecent assault*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-car-up.html

    Kenan Basic stopped to help a 19 year old woman with her car at service station 
    Woman had a broken-down car and Mr Basic spent two hours helping her fix it
    They hugged and he followed her a short distance to make sure she was alright
    Days later the woman claimed Mr Basic stalked her and indecently assaulted her
    Mr Basic spent two weeks in prison, lost his job and is going through a divorce
    All charges were dropped against him after woman admitted to lying 

By Lauren Ferri For Daily Mail Australia

Published: 06:51 EDT, 6 May 2019 | Updated: 08:00 EDT, 6 May 2019

A Good Samaritan claims his life is in tatters after a woman who he helped falsely accused him of sexual assault. 

Kenan Basic spent two weeks in a maximum security prison, lost his job and is now going through a divorce, after a 19-year-old woman made false accusations against him.

Mr Basic stopped to help the teenager in November last year after she crashed her car and pulled into a BP in Bankstown, in Sydney's south-west.  

The 36-year-old married father-of-one spent almost two hours helping the woman get her car back on the road.

CCTV captured the entire interaction and shows the pair chatting happily and even embracing before she drives away, Nine News reported.

----------


## Danke

> *Good Samaritan spends two weeks in a maximum security prison after woman whose car he helped fix falsely accused him of indecent assault*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-car-up.html
> 
>     Kenan Basic stopped to help a 19 year old woman with her car at service station 
>     Woman had a broken-down car and Mr Basic spent two hours helping her fix it
>     They hugged and he followed her a short distance to make sure she was alright
>     Days later the woman claimed Mr Basic stalked her and indecently assaulted her
>     Mr Basic spent two weeks in prison, lost his job and is going through a divorce
> ...


That is why one should always ask for sexual favors up front, before helping a woman with her car.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Good Samaritan spends two weeks in a maximum security prison after woman whose car he helped fix falsely accused him of indecent assault*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-car-up.html
> 
>     Kenan Basic stopped to help a 19 year old woman with her car at service station 
>     Woman had a broken-down car and Mr Basic spent two hours helping her fix it
>     They hugged and he followed her a short distance to make sure she was alright
>     Days later the woman claimed Mr Basic stalked her and indecently assaulted her
>     Mr Basic spent two weeks in prison, lost his job and is going through a divorce
> ...


Where is that gif with the guy pushing away the woman who tries to hug him?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Where is that gif with the guy pushing away the woman who tries to hug him?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


Thanks, it belongs with AF's post.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Teacher's aide at a Washington state high school 'had sex with a 17-year-old boy who told deputies the two planned to be together once he turned 18*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-old-boy.html

A teacher's aide at a Washington state high school who ended up having sex with a 17-year-old boy, who then told deputies that the pair planned to be together once he turned 18.

Wendy Wagoner, 49, worked at Graham Kapowsin High School in Pierce County, south of Seattle. 

She was charged Thursday with first-degree sexual misconduct with a minor and communication with a minor for immoral purposes.

The entire relationship was uncovered after a school employee caught Wagoner allegedly kissing the teen last month, according to charging documents seen by the Tacoma News Tribune.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

>

----------


## Swordsmyth

Former _Who's The Boss_ star Alyssa Milano called for a "sex  strike" on Friday to protest Georgia's new "heartbeat" bill that Gov.  Brian Kemp recently signed into law - banning abortions in the state at  six weeks into pregnancy. 

  Critics of the bill have argued that many women don't know they're  pregnant in the first six weeks, which is roughly when a heartbeat can  be detected. 
  In response, the feminist former actress turned activist tweeted:  "Until women have legal control over our own bodies we just cannot risk  pregnancy," adding "JOIN ME by not having sex until we get bodily  autonomy back." 
 Our reproductive rights are being erased.

Until women have legal control over our own bodies we just cannot risk pregnancy.

JOIN ME by not having sex until we get bodily autonomy back.

I’m calling for a #SexStrike. Pass it on. pic.twitter.com/uOgN4FKwpg
 — Alyssa Milano (@Alyssa_Milano) May 11, 2019As _Fox News_' Joseph Wulfsohn  notes, "The idea is far from new. In ancient Greece, the playwright  Aristophanes wrote "Lysistrata," in which the title character persuades  other women to deny their husbands of sex until they end a war. More  recently, director Spike Lee's 2015 film, "Chi-Raq," transferred the  same idea to modern-day Chicago and gang violence." 
  While feminists on Twitter supported Milano with #SexStrike and #Lystistrata2019 hashtags, *Milano was widely mocked on both sides of the aisle*. 
  Conservative director and producer Robby Starbuck pointed out in a Tweet that Milano's campaign means that "*Democrats get no sex, get even grumpier and more unhinged*," while "Republicans keep having sex" and "get to laugh." Moreover "Less babies get murdered as long as they keep this up." 
 This is the funniest thing I’ve seen all year you guys. Does Alyssa Milano understand her plan means:

• Democrats get no sex, get even grumpier and more unhinged
• Republicans keep having sex
• Republicans get to laugh
• Less babies get murdered as long as they keep this up pic.twitter.com/8g9U28sYDc
 — Robby Starbuck (@robbystarbuck) May 11, 2019Starbucks' sentiments were echoed as others mocked Milano. 
 A #SexStrike goes some way toward rediscovering traditional sexual morality.

Just don’t call it “continence” or “chastity,” lest the liberals wise up  to the fact that they’re promoting what their enemies have been  preaching for, oh, 3,000 years or so.
 — Sohrab Ahmari (@SohrabAhmari) May 11, 2019 tfw the libs own themselves so you don’t have to https://t.co/iJKA0XADi4
 — Alexandra DeSanctis (@xan_desanctis) May 11, 2019 embracing chastity to own the social conservatives lmao
 — Peter J. Hasson (@peterjhasson) May 11, 2019 Feminists becoming Mike Pence to own the cons.
 — Stephen Miller (@redsteeze) May 11, 2019 Women who support the #SexStrike  see sex as simply something they 'give' to men to gain something in  return. They do not see sex as a mutual expression of love. In this  case, they wish to exchange sex for abortion laws.

Logically, such women are no different than prostitutes.
 — RAMZPAUL (@ramzpaul) May 11, 2019

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ll-gets-mocked

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In response, the feminist former actress turned activist tweeted: "Until women have legal control over our own bodies we just cannot risk pregnancy," adding "JOIN ME by not having sex until we get bodily autonomy back."


Good luck sweetcheeks.

That cooze is greatly overrated and causes the downfall of many good men.

Best thing men can do is avoid poisonous woemen like you.

MGTOW

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police: New Jersey Woman Slit 5-Day-Old Baby’s Throat Because She ‘Didn’t Want Her’*

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/police...idnt-want-her/

Police say that Hiralbahen Bhavsar admitted to them that she killed her baby when they arrived on the scene.

Published 1 day ago on May 11, 2019 By Shane Trejo 
Hiralbahen Bhavsar, 29, of Little Ferry, New Jersey allegedly slashed her baby’s throat and arm last Thursday night. The baby died at only five-days-old because her mother “didn’t want her,” according to police reports.

Police responded to a complaint from Bhavsar after her husband went berserk and allegedly tried to kill her in response to what she had done to their infant daughter.

Bhavsar attempted to commit suicide while being questioned by police, which law enforcement impeded her from doing successfully. She is being observed at the Bergen New Bridge Medical Center.

She pleaded not guilty to charges of first-degree murder.

Trending: Canada Moves to Ban Christians From Demonstrating in Public Under New Anti-Hate Proposal

Police were initially alerted to the incident after Bhavsar called the police complaining of chest pains before claiming that her husband was trying to kill her.

“She then stated that it was in fact her husband who was trying to kill her and that he was presently armed with a knife and in the living room of their apartment,” an affidavit written by law enforcement said.

According to the affidavit, police found her husband Jaymin Bhavsar in a rage and handcuffed him shortly after they arrived. Other family members were there and protested the police’s actions. That is when Hiralbahen Bhavsar owned up to what she had done to law enforcement.

Police wrote of the horrifying scene: “At this time, Hiralbahen exited a rear bedroom and began stating, ‘No, no not him. I did it. I killed my baby.'”

Mr. Bhavsar claimed that the baby started crying during dinner and that is when his wife snapped. She grabbed a knife, took the baby into a nearby bedroom, and committed the gruesome murder. He faces charges for his violent reaction to his wife’s behavior as well.

It is unknown whether she had a history of mental illness, her public defender Ilene McFarland said. The community is shocked by the news, which they say is not indicative of their quiet community of immigrants.

“It’s quiet, and all the families are friendly,” said 25-year-old Majd Alrawashdeh, 25, who has lived in the area for less than a year.

“I saw her walking around when she was pregnant,” Alrawashdeh said of Bhavsar. “I was shocked. I couldn’t sleep that night. [The baby] was only 5 days old.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ah to be one of those poor, oppressed women who have fewer privileges than men.

A woman like Jazzmin Fry, who was so oppressed that when she stabbed a  complete stranger — a man — with one of her stilettos for literally no  reason, she only had to pay a $250 fine as punishment. Her conviction  wasn’t even recorded outside of the press.
 9News in Australia reported  that the assault occurred after Fry, 21, had been out drinking with  friends. She was in the China Town Mall in Brisbane’s Fortitude Valley,  allegedly carrying her heels, according to her victim, when she just  reached out and hit him on the top of his head with one.
 The victim, Kyle Johns, 19, was taken to the hospital and needed two staples in his head to repair the wound.
 "[She] comes to the middle of China Town with her heels in her hand and stabs me in the crown of my head," Johns told 9News.
 His mother, Susan Johns, received a phone call at 2:29 a.m. the Sunday morning of the attack, she told the outlet.
 "This  voice I didn't know said, 'Are you Kyle's mum?', and I said, 'Yes', and  he said, 'We've been assaulted — Kyle is laying on the ground in a pool  of his own blood,’” she told the outlet.
 Fry pleaded guilty to  the assault and was simply charged $250 as punishment. 9News confronted  her outside the office where she worked before the assault (she had  since been fired).

Women in the justice system — whether in Australia, or the U.K., or  the U.S. — get off much easier than men for the same crimes. One of the  biggest disparities can be found in sexual assaults against minors. When  women commit these crimes — whether against a young boy or girl, or  teenager — they receive much lighter sentences than men do for the same  crime. 
As I have written previously,  men who abuse children (rightly) receive harsh punishments. A  32-year-old man who sexually abused a young girl over the course of  several years faced 366 years to life in prison. Yet a 25-year-old _woman_  who pleaded guilty to raping young boys at a trailer park only received  five years probation. Yes, one example comes from a person pleading  guilty and the other taking their case to trial, but five years  probation for an admitted child abuser? There’s no way a man would  receive the same deal.


 In 2012, University of Michigan professor Sonja Starr researched  the gender disparities in federal criminal cases and found that “men  receive 63% longer sentences on average than women do” and that “Women  are … twice as likely to avoid incarceration if convicted.”

More at: https://www.dailywire.com/news/47087...ing-ashe-schow

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In 2012, University of Michigan professor Sonja Starr researched the gender disparities in federal criminal cases and found that “men receive 63% longer sentences on average than women do” and that “Women are … twice as likely to avoid incarceration if convicted.”


Some of that male privilege.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Infant Survives After Mother Allegedly Throws Her Down Ravine*

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...throws-ravine/

WARNER TODD HUSTON 11 May 2019

A North Carolina infant miraculously survived when her mother threw her down a ravine and left her to die, according to police.

Initially, Asheville, North Carolina, resident Krista Madden reportedly told police she had been carjacked. When police found her in her car, she said the carjackers had taken her baby, Shaylie Madden.

Hours later, the infant was found alive lying at the bottom of a ravine adjacent to a road.

It was “by the grace of God” that the baby was found alive, said Henderson County Sheriff Lowell Griffin, according to Fox News.

The sheriff reported that a family found the infant in the ravine when they happened to hear the child’s plaintive cries.

A member of the family who found the child, Courtney Fowler, told Fox Carolina that she and her father discovered the missing child by chance when she saw a discarded car seat and then faintly heard the cries of a baby.

“He backed the car up, and at that point, I had saw the car seat. The car seat was down over the bank,” Fowler said. “I couldn’t see the baby, but I saw the car seat. He went down over the bank and got the car seat and the baby, and he brought it up the bank to me, then I held it and then my mom held it.”

The baby had been thrown free of the car seat but had only sustained bumps and bruises despite being tossed 75 feet down into the ravine.

Sheriff Griffin added that authorities do not believe the mother’s tale that two masked men stole her car and kidnapped her baby. “We don’t have any reason to believe it is based on anything” factual, Griffin told the media.

Madden is being held on a $750,000 bond as police investigate the incident.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police arrest 'snarling woman' in Burger King and find seven syringes full of liquid in her vagina*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-crotch.html

Jeymie Wescott could reportedly be heard yelling from the restaurant toilets  
Cops said if she brought contraband to the jail she could face further charges 
She did, and now faces extra charges that cost her an extra $5000 in bond fees 
By LEIGH MCMANUS FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 06:57 EDT, 13 May 2019 | UPDATED: 07:31 EDT, 13 May 2019



Cops in Florida called out to a Burger King after reports of a 'snarling woman' behaving erratically in the restaurant toilets later found seven syringes full of liquid in her vagina. 

Jeymie Wescott, from St Petersburg, Florida could reportedly be heard yelling from the toilets of the Largo restaurant and then deputies went to check on her, performing a consented pat down and feeling something hard in her crotch area. 

She allegedly swore when cops felt what they now know was the syringes. 

They warned her that if she brought contraband back to the jail she could face further charges. 

It was only later, back at the jail, that police knew what it was in the the 35-year-old's crotch.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Teacher  takes it upon herself to try to convince an unwilling young boy he was  trans, causing him stress and fear that he would turn into a girl

----------


## dannno

*She Didn’t Get An ‘A’ So She Accused Professor Of Sexual Harassment. Then She Held Ex At Knifepoint To Destroy Evidence.*https://www.dailywire.com/news/47174...ign=modelnames

----------


## Anti Globalist

God all these stories are really $#@!ed up.  Is it ever going to end?

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Woman arrested for throwing billiard balls at her boss after showing up drunk and getting fired*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Pregnant Chicago Woman Lured by Baby Clothes Ad Murdered and Baby Ripped from Her Womb*

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...pped-her-womb/

WARNER TODD HUSTON 16 May 2019

Chicago police say that a pregnant woman responding to an ad for baby clothes was brutally strangled to death and her unborn baby ripped from her womb.
Weeks after being reported missing, the Chicago Police Department (CPD) found the body of Marlen Ochoa-Uriostegui, 19, inside a trash can behind a Chicago home. Police also located the woman’s baby who had been forcibly removed from the victim’s womb, according to the Daly Mail.

Officials discovered the baby when a woman– who has not yet been publically named — reported having a baby that was born unresponsive. First responders arrived and were able to revive the child, but it is not expected to survive.

The pregnant teen was last seen at her high school in Chicago’s Pilsen neighborhood on April 23.

Her family said the teen was last heard from as she was headed to a stranger’s home to pick up unwanted baby clothing and a stroller. Ochoa-Uriostegui reportedly met this woman on a Facebook group called “Help a Sister Out.”

Ochoa-Uriostegui left a note on the group’s page saying, “Hello ladies, I’m due May 10, and I still need a ton of things for my son.”

*Police report that the 46-year-old woman who owns the home behind which the victim’s body was found called 911 weeks ago  to report giving birth to a baby that was non-responsive.

A neighbor told police that she saw the 46-year-old suspect emerge from her house holding a bloody infant in a bed sheet. The neighbor said that the suspect told her she had a baby in distress. But the neighbor also noticed that the suspect had a bloody shirt and bloody hands but no blood on her shorts or legs.

“I said, ‘What’s up,’ and she said, ‘I just had the baby. It’s not breathing,'” the neighbor told the Chicago Sun-Times. “She said, ‘I stood up, and the baby came out.'”

Another neighbor reported that the suspect had recently begun saying she wanted to become a mother again and was acting strangely.*

Giovanni Lopez, the father of the child who has been living with the victim for the last four years, told the press he was in a “lot of pain, a lot of anguish, a lot of sadness.”

The CPD took into custody for questioning a 46-year-old woman along with her boyfriend and her daughter.

“We believe all of them played some role in this unspeakable act of violence,” Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said at a press conference on Wednesday.

No official charges have been filed as the CPD investigates the case.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  Marine Corps has punished at least eight drill instructors amid  allegations of hazing and abuse at a training center in Parris Island,  South Carolina.Marine  officials and documents obtained by The Washington Post say  investigators found multiple incidents of female drill instructors  abusing female recruits in the 4th Recruit Training Battalion.
The  documents say investigations into the allegations were launched when  the corps began considering more fully integrating male and female  recruit training.
One  instructor is accused of shoving a recruit and chipping her tooth,  another is accused of forcing a recruit to wear "feces soiled underwear"  on her head. The latter instructor denied that.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/report-marine...124345741.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Female and colored college students favor silencing unacceptable speech*

----------


## dannno

> *Woman arrested for throwing billiard balls at her boss after showing up drunk and getting fired*


She showed up drunk...to dance...at a bar...lol

I don't really fault her too much for that.. I mean, apparently she fell on stage a couple times and her boss attributed that to being drunk, but come on.. I would have just been like, "Hey, why don't you go home and rest it off? Next time please try not to drink quite as much before coming in.."

The billiard ball thing was messed up tho, apparently one of them hit her in the head.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Feminist Sophie Lewis has written a new book in which she  argues that in order to ‘dismantle capitalism’ it’s necessary to  ‘abolish the family’.*
Lewis was interview by left-wing website the Nation under the headline _Want to Dismantle Capitalism? Abolish the Family_.
According  to the piece, patriarchy and capitalism combined to produce alienated  workers who became “instruments of production” for the men who lorded  over them.”

This led to the “heteronormativity of familial  relations” and must be combated by a “radical reconceptualization of  pregnancy itself”. 


More at: https://www.infowars.com/feminist-sa...le-capitalism/

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

https://medium.com/s/can-we-talk/men-cause-100-of-unwanted-pregnancies-eb0e8288a7e5 

As  a mother of six and a Mormon, I have a good understanding of arguments  surrounding abortion, religious and otherwise. When I hear men  discussing women’s reproductive rights, I’m often left with the thought  that they have zero interest in stopping abortion. If  you want to prevent abortion, you need to prevent unwanted pregnancies.  Men seem unable (or unwilling) to admit that they cause 100% of them.
I realize that’s a  bold statement. You’re likely thinking, “Wait. It takes two to tango!”  While I fully agree with you in the case of intentional pregnancies, I  argue that all unwanted pregnancies are caused by the irresponsible  ejaculations of men. All of them.

Don’t believe me?

Let’s start with this: A woman’s egg is only fertile for about two days  each month. Yes, there are exceptions, because nature. But one egg which  is fertile two days each month is the baseline. And those fertile eggs  are produced for a limited number of years. This means, on average,  women are fertile for about 24 days per year.
But men are fertile  365 days a year. In fact, if you’re a man who ejaculates multiple times  a day, you could cause multiple pregnancies daily. In theory, a man  could cause 1000+ unwanted pregnancies in just one year. While it’s true  that sperm gets crappier as men age, it doesn’t have a fertility  expiration date; men can cause unwanted pregnancies from puberty until  death. So, starting with basic fertility stats and the calendar, it’s  easy to see that men are the issue here.
As a society, we really don’t mind if women suffer, physically or mentally, as long as it makes things easier for men.“But  what about birth control?” you might ask. “ If a woman can manage to  figure out how to get an abortion, surely she can use birth control to  avoid unwanted pregnancy, right?”

Great question. Modern birth control for women is possibly the most  important invention of the last century, and I’m very grateful for it.  It’s also brutal. The side effects for many women include migraines,  mood swings, decreased libido, depression, severe cramps, heavy  bleeding, aneurysm — and that’s just a small fraction of them.
Discouragingly, a promising study on a new male contraceptive was canceled in large part due to… (wait for it)… side effects.  To be clear, this list of side effects was about one-third as long as  the known side effects for commonly used women’s contraception. There’s a  lot to unpack in that story alone. I’ll simply point out that, as a  society, we really don’t mind if women suffer, physically or mentally,  as long as it makes things easier for men.

But, men, I’ve got good news. Even with the horrible side effects, women  are (amazingly!) very willing to use birth control. Unfortunately, it’s  harder to get than it should be, but that doesn’t keep women from  trying. Birth control options for women require a doctor’s  appointment — sometimes multiple doctor’s appointments — and a  prescription. They’re not always free, and often not cheap. Some are  actually trying to make female birth control options more expensive by allowing insurance companies to refuse to cover them.  In addition, contraceptive options for women can’t be easily acquired  at the last minute. In most cases, they don’t work instantly.

The pill requires  consistent daily use and doesn’t leave much room for mistakes,  forgetfulness, or unexpected disruptions to daily schedules. Again, the  side effects can be brutal — and not just in rare cases. Despite the  hassle and side effects, I’m _still grateful for birth control. (Please don’t take it away.)_But it’s critical to understand that women’s birth control isn’t simple or easy.

In contrast, let’s  look at birth control for men — i.e., condoms. They’re readily available  at all hours, inexpensive, convenient, and don’t require a  prescription. They’re effective and work on demand, instantly. They  don’t cause aneurysms, mood swings, or debilitating cramps. Men can keep  them stocked up just in case, so they’re always prepared. They can be  easily used at the last minute. I mean, condoms are magic! So much  easier than birth control options for women.
As a bonus, most  women are totally on board with condoms. They keep us from getting STDs.  They don’t lessen our pleasure during sex or prevent us from climaxing.  The best part? Cleanup is so much easier — no waddling to the toilet as  jizz drips down our legs.

So why would there  ever be unwanted pregnancies? Why don’t men just use condoms every time  they have sex? Seems so simple, right?
Oh. I remember. Men  don’t love condoms. In fact, it’s very, very common for men to pressure  women to have sex without a condom. It’s also not unheard of for men to remove the condom during sex without the women’s permission or knowledge. (Pro tip: That’s assault.)

Why would men want  to have sex without a condom? Because, for the precious minutes when  they’re penetrating their partner, not wearing a condom gives them more  pleasure. So… that would mean some men are willing to risk getting a  woman pregnant — which means literally risking her life, her health, her  social status, her relationships, and her career — so they can  experience a few minutes of slightly increased pleasure. Is this for  real?
Yes. Yes, it is.

Pregnancies happen when men have an orgasm. Unwanted pregnancies happen when men orgasm irresponsibly.Imagine  a pleasure scale, with pain beginning at zero and going down into the  negatives. A good back-scratch falls at 5, and an orgasm without a  condom is a 10. Where would sex with a condom fall? A 7 or 8? So, it’s  not that sex with a condom is _not_ pleasurable, it’s just not _as_ pleasurable. An 8 instead of a 10.

Let me emphasize  that again: Men regularly choose to put women at massive risk in order  to experience a few minutes of slightly increased pleasure.
For the truly  condom-averse, men also have a non-condom, always-ready birth control  option built right in: the pull-out. It doesn’t protect against STDs,  it’s an easy joke, and it’s far from perfect. However, it’s 96% effective if done correctly, and 78% effective in practice (because it’s often not done correctly).

Still, many men who  resist wearing condoms never learn how to pull out correctly.  Apparently, it’s slightly more pleasurable to climax inside a vagina  than, say, on their partner’s stomach. Once again, men are willing to  risk the life, health, and well-being of women in order to experience a  tiny bit more pleasure for roughly five seconds during orgasm.

Think of the choice  men are making here. Honestly, I’m not as mad as I should be about  this, because we’ve trained men from birth to disassociate sex and  pregnancy. We’ve taught them that their pleasure is of utmost  importance.

As a general rule,  men get women pregnant by having an orgasm. Yes, there are  exceptions — it’s possible for sperm to show up in pre-ejaculate — but  in most cases, getting a woman pregnant is a pleasurable act for men.  But men can get a woman pregnant without _her_ feeling any pleasure  at all. It’s even possible for a man to impregnate a woman while  causing her excruciating pain, trauma, or horror.

In contrast, a  woman can have nonstop orgasms with or without a partner and never once  get herself pregnant. A woman’s orgasm has literally nothing to do with  pregnancy or fertility — her clitoris exists simply for pleasure, not  for creating new humans. No matter how many orgasms she has, they won’t  make her pregnant.
Pregnancies happen when men have an orgasm. Unwanted pregnancies happen when men orgasm irresponsibly.

A woman can be the  sluttiest slut in the entire world, she can love having orgasms all day  and all night long, and she will never find herself with an unwanted  pregnancy unless a man shows up and ejaculates irresponsibly. Though our  society tends to villainize female pleasure, women’s enjoyment of sex  does not equal unwanted pregnancy and abortion. Men’s enjoyment of sex  and irresponsible ejaculations do.


Let’s  move to the topic of responsibility. Often, men don’t know, don’t ask,  and don’t think to ask if they’ve caused a pregnancy. There are often  zero consequences for men who cause unwanted pregnancies.

If the woman decides to have an abortion, the man may never even know he  caused an unwanted pregnancy with his irresponsible ejaculation. If the  woman decides to have the baby, or put the baby up for adoption, the  man may never know he caused an unwanted pregnancy with his  irresponsible ejaculation either. He may never know there’s now a child  walking around with 50% of his DNA.

If the woman does tell him he caused an unwanted pregnancy and that  she’s having the baby, the closest thing to a consequence for him is  child support. Our current child support system is a well-known joke.  Only about 61 percentof  required payments by men are actually made, and there are little to no  repercussions for skipping out. In some states, failing to pay child  support doesn’t even affect your credit.

If a man does pay child support, it doesn’t come close to what is required by a woman in the case of an unwanted pregnancy.
Let’s talk about  abortion. When the topic comes up, men might think: Abortion is  horrible; women should not have abortions. Never once do they consider  the man who caused the unwanted pregnancy.
If you actually care about reducing or eliminating the number of  abortions in our country, simply hold men accountable for their actions.
If we’re discussing abortion law — and not how to hold men accountable  for irresponsible ejaculations, and the unwanted pregnancies caused by  them — we’re wasting our time. Shift the conversation. Stop protesting  at clinics. Stop shaming women. Stop debating whether or not to overturn  abortion laws. If you actually care about reducing or eliminating the  number of abortions in our country, _simply hold men accountable for their actions_.

What would that look like? A real and immediate consequence for men who  cause an unwanted pregnancy. What kind of consequence would make sense?  Should it be as harsh, painful, nauseating, scarring, expensive, risky,  and life-altering…
… as forcing a woman to go through a nine-month unwanted pregnancy?

If you consider abortion to be murder, consider this thought experiment:  Would you be on board with having a handful of men castrated to prevent  600,000 murders each year? If this argument sounds too provocative,  could it be that many of us have a hard time wrapping our heads around a  physical punishment for men? We seem to be more than fine with physical  punishments for women. Perhaps we care more about policing women’s  bodies, morality, and sexuality than we do about reducing or eliminating  abortions.

Here’s another prevention idea: All males in the U.S. could get a  vasectomy when they are ready to be sexually active. Vasectomies are  very safe, highly reversible, and about as invasive as a woman getting  an IUD implanted. In most cases, there’s some soreness afterwards for  about 24 hours, but that’s pretty much it for side effects. (Take a  moment to remember that female contraception options, used by millions  of women in our country and billions across the world, have well-known  side effects which can be brutal and severe — and yes, also include  soreness.) If and when a man becomes a responsible adult, finds a mate,  and wants to have a baby, the vasectomy can be reversed and then redone  once the childbearing stage is over. Each man can bank their sperm  before the vasectomy, just in case.

Don’t like my ideas? That’s fine. I’m sure there are better ideas, and I  challenge you to suggest your own. My point is we need to stop focusing  on women if we’re trying to get rid of abortions. Think of abortion as  the “cure” for an unwanted pregnancy. To stop abortions, we need to  prevent the “disease” — meaning, the unwanted pregnancy itself. And the  only way to do that is by focusing on men, because _irresponsible ejaculations by men cause 100% of unwanted pregnancy_.
Ask yourselves: What would it take for you to value the life of your  sexual partner more than your own temporary pleasure or convenience?
If you’re a man, what would it take for you to never again ejaculate  irresponsibly? A loss of money, rights, or freedoms? Physical pain? Ask  yourselves: What would it take for you to value the life of your sexual  partner more than your own temporary pleasure or convenience?

Men mostly run our government, and men mostly make our laws. In theory,  men could eliminate — or drastically reduce — abortions within months  without ever touching an abortion law or even mentioning women. They’d  simply need to hold men accountable for irresponsible ejaculations, and  legislate accordingly.
To reduce or  eliminate abortions, stop attempting to control women’s bodies and  sexuality. Because unwanted pregnancies are caused by men. 


 





Hat Tip: *Son_of_Liberty90*

----------


## Swordsmyth

An Orange County Schools teacher faces felony charges after she  threatened to shoot up the school where she worked, according to the  sheriff's office.

----------


## Swordsmyth

An elementary school in Indiana is under fire after giving an  11-year-old autistic boy a “most annoying male” award at its end of the  school year celebration.
 “Akalis Castejon is non-verbal, but the 11-year-old communicates with  the joy of any child during summer break, according to WGNTV. “Akalis  just finished the fifth grade at Bailly Preparatory Academy in Gary. The  school ended with a special awards luncheon for the students.”
 Other superlative categories reportedly included “funniest” and “best student.”
 Castejon’s parents were outraged.


“So when they called him up, they’re calling the names, and they were  like, ‘most annoying male award,'” Rick Castejon said. “I wasn’t  expecting that, not for an autistic kid, at all.”
 “For a teacher to do that, I believe it was a huge mistake. I also  feel it’s how she feels about my son,” his mother Estella said.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/school...ng-male-award/

----------


## Origanalist

*74 y.o. white man pushed off bus by black woman dies*

The elderly white man, 74, who was pushed off a bus by a young black woman, 25, has died from injuries sustained from the fall.



On March 21, 2019, Cadesha Bishop, 25, argued with 74-year-old Serge Fournier on a bus in Las Vegas. Seconds later, as Fournier was exiting the bus using a walker, Bishop pushed him with both hands off the bus. Fournier landed face-down and motionless on the sidewalk.

When officers first arrived at the scene of the incident, Fournier said he didn’t want to receive any medical attention even though he was bleeding from the head. However, later that night, he was admitted to a hospital. He died on April 23 from injuries sustained from the fall. The coroner ruled the death a homicide. The cause of death was described as complications from blunt force trauma to the torso.

Bishop had fled the scene of the crime before police arrived. It was only after Fournier’s family notified police on May 3 that he had passed away that Bishop was arrested three days later, on May 6.



Bishop has been charged with the murder of an elderly, vulnerable person. Police officials say that Bishop had been yelling profanities at people on the bus. When the bus stopped, Bishop and Fournier began to argue after Fournier told her to “be nicer to passengers.”

Bishop was held at the Clark County Detention Center on a $100,000 bail. She has since been released and placed under electronic monitoring. A preliminary hearing is scheduled for July 17 and she will remain under house arrest until that time, according to the Las Vegas Journal-

Court records in Clark County, Nevada indicate Cadesha Bishop has a history of violence:

    In March of 2012, she was charged with battery in a domestic violence case. Bishop agreed to a plea deal: she had to complete community service and “impulse control counseling” and to remain out of trouble.
    In January 2013, Bishop was again charged with battery. She pleaded guilty more than a year later, and got a suspended jail sentence of 90 days, domestic violence counseling, and more community service.
https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/74-...ack-woman-dies

----------


## Anti Federalist

I wonder what the government media organs would be saying if that had been a young, white male punk who pushed and killed an elderly black woman off the bus like that?

And why is nobody:

A - Making any kind of move to help this man?

and 

B - Not beating down and subduing the BT-1000 LSE that did this?

----------


## Origanalist

A mother took her four-week-old baby to a nightclub where she was seen throwing him in the air before he died when she drunkenly fell asleep on top of him.

Marina Tilby, 26, was seen repeatedly throwing and catching her four-week-old son Darian Tilby while clubbing with her sister in New Quay, Wales before taking him back to a caravan with two men she had met that night.

Tilby had spent the night drinking beer and gin before passing out in a stranger's caravan beside her infant son.

She was later found laying on top of the baby, who had blood coming from his nose.

The baby was rushed to hospital but died later that day.



Swansea Crown Court heard the baby boy was found unresponsive with blood in his mouth lying next to Tilby in the early hours of March 31, 2017.

Baby Darian was taken to Bronglais hospital, where he later died.

Prosecutor Catherine Richards said Tilby had drunkenly fallen asleep on top of her child who then suffered a heart attack.

Medical evidence could not prove her rolling on top of him contributed to his death or rule out he may have suffered sudden infant death syndrome.

Swansea Crown Court heard that on March 30, 2017, Tilby and her sister went drinking in the Sea Horse Inn in New Quay in West Wales.

With them was Tilby's four-week-old son, Darrian, who was in a car seat.

Catherine Richards said witnesses later recalled seeing Tilby drinking Guinness in the bar.

After leaving the pub the sisters bought bottles of gin and port before taking a taxi to the nearby Quay West holiday park where they went to the clubhouse to watch a musical tribute act.

https://www.buzz.ie/news/mum-brought...-asleep-328668

----------


## Danke

Brazil: Couple Stabs Nine-Year-Old Boy To Death After Makeshift Gender Reassignment Surgery
By
Orwell Goode
-
June 7, 2019

Via Julio Severo: Mother and partner of deceased boy.


Rhuan Maycon, 9, was stabbed to death on May 31st by his mother, Rosana da Silva Candido, 27, and lesbian partner Kacyla Damasceno Pessao, 28.


The boy was stabbed to death as he slept after suffering for a year after a botched gender reassignment surgery.


According to Brazil’s Child Protective Services, the boy had a_“kind of a sex-change surgery. After removing the penis, they sewed the mutilated region and improvised a version of a female genital organ, making a cut in the groin”_


The surgery had apparently been performed with no medical supervision after Rhuan’s mother had decided to turn her son into a girl.


Rhuan’s father had previously contacted Child Protective Services and the police after expressing concerns about the welfare of his son.


Rhuan’s mother and her partner were able to evade the authorities by moving across states and around the country.


Child Protective Services were unable to keep up or save Rhuan’s young life.


Rhuan’s father told the press, _“We tried to save Rhuan. We published messages on the social media, we contacted police and the Child Protective Services. No one helped us.”_


It appears that Rhuan had suffered extensive psychological trauma from his mother for being male before his penis was severed and his eventual death.

----------


## Origanalist

> [FONT="]Brazil: Couple Stabs Nine-Year-Old Boy To Death After Makeshift Gender Reassignment Surgery[/FONT]
> [FONT="]By[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Orwell Goode[/FONT]
> [FONT="]-[/FONT]
> [FONT="]June 7, 2019[/FONT]
> [FONT="][/FONT]
> [FONT="]Via Julio Severo: Mother and partner of deceased boy.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]
> [/FONT]
> ...


Kill it with fire.

----------


## Danke

*OUR STORY*We are the Scott Family.
Joe, Sarah, Mackenzie, Grayson, Patton, Rowan and Lily.
We met Jeff Younger a few years ago and became friends. He told us about his divorce, twin sons and a little about his concerns for his son James. This was due to some unusual circumstances involving his ex-wife telling James that he was a girl. We, like many others, listened but assumed that it was a miscommunication or just part of an ugly divorce that would eventually blow over.
We were wrong. As time went by things progressed and Jeff’s ex-wife began not only dressing James as a girl at home, but began to call him by the name Luna, began taking him to therapy with a self-proclaiming gender transition therapist and enrolled him in school as a “girl”.
When our kids finally met, they hit it off immediately and became the best of friends.
Jeff’s twin sons James and Jude are 7. Our 3 boys are 10, 8, and 5. They jumped in immediately and became like a part of the family. I think it would break these kids hearts to be separated now.
When at home with Jeff, and when spending time with our family, James thoroughly enjoys being himself. He chooses to dress as a boy and vehemently refuses toys, games and clothing that could be considered even the slightest bit feminine.
This summer Jeff and his ex-wife entered into a battle for full custody. She accused Jeff of abuse for not affirming James as a girl. Jeff has been enjoined by the court from discussing or affirming his son’s biological gender, and from sharing his thoughts and religious beliefs with him. He cannot use male pronouns or call his son by name in any public place where he might be known as “Luna”.
Even though James does not meet the criteria for gender dysphoria, (he is not consistent, persistent or insistent that he is anything other than his biological gender) his mother continues to encourage a gender transition, socially for now, and chemically, as soon as he is of age, which can be as early as 8 years old. These hormone blockers can cause serious damage including sterility and bone density issues.
As our lives became more intertwined with these children who are our children’s closest and dearest friends- we realized that we could not stand by while this was happening to this family.
If I was unable to speak out and protect my children, I would pray that someone would step up and fight in my stead. Jeff cannot fight to protect his sons, but we can and will.
We believe that James and Jude are suffering great abuse… and that is why I personally started this website, the funding sites, the Facebook page and YouTube channel.
It’s hard to believe that this could actually happen right where we live. But it is happening quite literally in our own backyard.
-Doctors perform sex-change surgeries on children in Texas
-Doctors chemically castrate children as young as 8 years old, to suppress puberty and prepare children for sex-change surgery.
-Courts force non-custodial parents to pay for transgender therapy and sexual mutilation of their own children. If parents object, the courts can remove parental rights and jail them.
-Schools are going along with it.
_-Search for ‘GENECIS clinic’ to see what Children’s Hospital is doing to kids._
Here is how you can help…

PRAY!!! See PRAYER link for some beautiful intercessory prayers tailored specifically to these kids from scripture. Praying scripture is so powerful and helps when we don’t always have the words.SHARE! Contact your local elected officials. Tell all of your friends. The more people that are aware, the better.WHO DO YOU KNOW? – If you know anyone who has experience and could serve as an expert witness, please contact us via the CONTACT Link.DONATE to help Jeff with litigation and child care costs including counseling he and his children will need.RAISE AWARENESS! – Help to raise awareness and funds by wearing a SAVE JAMES T-SHIRT.CONTACT your local officials and lawmakers – click here for BASIC WORDING that you can copy and paste into a letter.
https://savejames.com/our-story/

----------


## oyarde

> An elementary school in Indiana is under fire after giving an  11-year-old autistic boy a “most annoying male” award at its end of the  school year celebration.
>  “Akalis Castejon is non-verbal, but the 11-year-old communicates with  the joy of any child during summer break, according to WGNTV. “Akalis  just finished the fifth grade at Bailly Preparatory Academy in Gary. The  school ended with a special awards luncheon for the students.”
>  Other superlative categories reportedly included “funniest” and “best student.”
>  Castejon’s parents were outraged.
> 
> 
> “So when they called him up, they’re calling the names, and they were  like, ‘most annoying male award,'” Rick Castejon said. “I wasn’t  expecting that, not for an autistic kid, at all.”
>  “For a teacher to do that, I believe it was a huge mistake. I also  feel it’s how she feels about my son,” his mother Estella said.
> 
> More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/school...ng-male-award/


Heh , kid got my award .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Heh , kid got my award .


Attitude is everything.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman charged with raping female roommate at Susquehanna University*

https://nypost.com/2019/06/14/co-ed-...na-university/

By Joshua Rhett Miller June 14, 2019 | 11:11am | Updated

A Bronx co-ed has been charged with raping her female roommate at Susquehanna University, police said.

Pratigya Thakur, a 19-year-old sophomore, was arrested Monday on charges of rape, indecent assault and harassment in connection with the alleged May 16 attack at the school in Selinsgrove, according to an arrest affidavit obtained by The Post.

Thakurs roommate reported the alleged rape to university officials May 29, then told cops June 6. She said both she and Thakur drank alcohol and smoked marijuana before the alleged attack, the arrest affidavit states.

The roommate said she was singing and dancing inside their Hassinger Hall dorm room as she packed up her belongings ahead of a move into another university housing unit for the summer when she decided to lie down on Thakurs bed because her own was covered with clothing and other possessions, the affidavit states.

The roommate said she felt Thakur touch her but thought she was just trying to move her so the Bronx teen could also fall asleep in her bed, police said.

The alleged victim told police she awoke to find Thakur on top of her straddling her before grabbing her hands and placing them on her roommates breasts. Thakur then started kissing her roommate and further molesting her, the alleged victim told police.

The victim said she tried to stop Thakurs unwanted advances, putting her arms across her body, but she felt very intoxicated and weak, she told police.

Thakur then asked her roommate why they hadnt done this before, according to the arrest affidavit, before proceeding to slap the victim in the face and call her bh and slut. Thakur also kept hitting her roommate in the face with her pelvis, the victim told police.

Victim reports at this time she closed her eyes and tried to [be] somewhere else in her mind, the arrest affidavit continued.

The nightmarish assault kept going as Thakur raped her with her hand, causing her to bleed, the roommate said.

A university spokeswoman confirmed to The Post that Thakur was enrolled at the school for the spring semester, completing her second year of study.

Students who are accused of being in violation of the student code of conduct go through a student conduct judicial process, which could lead to sanctions up to and including expulsion, spokeswoman Amanda ORourke said in a statement. I cannot comment specifically on the status of this incident.

Thakur was released from custody in Pennsylvania after posting $10,000 cash bond, The Daily Item reports.

A message left on a phone listed in Thakurs name was not returned Friday. Its unclear if shes hired a lawyer.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

*California sheriffs deputy accused of having sex with teen boy*

https://nypost.com/2019/06/14/califo...with-teen-boy/

By Ben Feuerherd June 14, 2019 | 7:09pm

A California woman who works as a sheriffs deputy was arrested this week for allegedly having sex with with a 16-year-old boy, authorities said.

Shauna Bishop, 44, turned herself in to police in Folsom on Thursday. She was released from custody after her arrest  but is scheduled to appear in court next week and faces five felony charges, the Sacramento Bee reported.

Investigators began eyeing Bishop in May and police later issued a warrant for her arrest.

Bishop, a five-year veteran of the Sacramento County sheriffs office, has been on paid leave since the investigation began.

She did not meet the teen through her work and the alleged sex acts happened while she was off-duty, authorities said.

It was unclear if Bishop has retained a lawyer.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

https://pluralist.com/sarah-joy-guaz...oQhyhWw5ENnsL0


*It took an Australian jury only 15 minutes on Tuesday to  decide the fate of Sarah Joy Guazzo, a teacher who had sex with a  16-year-old student on multiple occasions in 2016.*Sitting  in the District Court in Townsville, the jury acquitted the 29-year-old  Queensland woman of unlawful carnal knowledge, Australia’s ABC reported.

Jurors  apparently bought the argument, put forth by Guazzo’s attorney, Stephen  Zillman, that her teen victim was a more than willing party and that  the student had “treated her like a piece of a meat.”


“You  might have got the impression that he was not virginal — quite an  experienced practitioner in the art of love-making,” Zillman told the  court, in reference to the teen’s behavior.

The relationship was  sparked during a chance March 2016 meeting, wherein Guazzo allegedly  asked the unnamed teen if he had ever “thought of having sex with a  teacher?”


Flirtatious back-and-forth messages between the pair eventually led Guazzo to confide that she was having marital problems.

“She  told [the student] how she and her husband hadn’t slept together in a  while — she said he wasn’t giving it to her,” prosecutor Dominique Orr  told the court.

Orr  alleged that Guazzo manipulated the student into making the first move,  saying he was an “easy catch for the sexual gratification that she  sought.”

“This was all about sex for the defendant — sex that the  defendant wanted and [the student] was more than willing to give,” Orr  said.

On various occasions in 2016, Guazzo drove the then  16-year-old student to secluded locations, provided him with alcohol and  had sex with him.


She  was charged with three counts of procuring a young person for carnal  knowledge, which under Australian law is committed when someone  “procures a person who is not an adult or is a person with an impairment  of the mind to engage in carnal knowledge.” She pled not guilty,  claiming the relationship was consensual.

During the trial, jurors heard that the teen was a students at Guazzo’s school, but was not in any of her classes.After only 15 minutes of deliberation, the jury returned back with a verdict of not guilty for Guazzo.

*Sarah Joy Guazzo and the teacher sex double standard*Amid growing awareness of male sexual sexual misconduct and harassment of women, aka “toxic masculinity,” there are signs that female abusers are getting a relative pass.

A 2011 study published in the Journal of Social Psychology tested the theory that “male teachers are judged more harshly than female teachers  for engaging in heterosexual intercourse with a student. According to  the researchers, “a reverse sexual double standard was revealed, in  which participants judged situations involving male teachers more  harshly than they judged situations involving female teachers, but only  when the sexual contact was teacher-initiated.”

Writing for Salon in June 2008 about the phenomenon of female teachers having  sex with their students, journalist Carol Lloyd suggested that “the  power imbalance between men and women may influence the way society  regards statutory rapists.”

But contrary to the stereotypes of  women as harmless nurturers – and teen boys as sexually insatiable –  experts have said that female teachers do just as much harm to the boys  they prey on as their male counterparts do to girls.

In one telling case last year, 18-year-old Corbin Madison was found dead of a self-inflicted gunshot after being molested by a married teacher who was convicted of having sex with four underage boys.

----------


## Krugminator2

> *Feminist Sophie Lewis has written a new book in which she  argues that in order to ‘dismantle capitalism’ it’s necessary to  ‘abolish the family’.*
> Lewis was interview by left-wing website the Nation under the headline _Want to Dismantle Capitalism? Abolish the Family_.
> According  to the piece, patriarchy and capitalism combined to produce alienated  workers who became “instruments of production” for the men who lorded  over them.”
> 
> This led to the “heteronormativity of familial  relations” and must be combated by a “radical reconceptualization of  pregnancy itself”. 
> 
> 
> More at: https://www.infowars.com/feminist-sa...le-capitalism/



I missed that post. This is why I always thought it was ridiculous when I would see Ron Paul people cite The Nation or Glenn Greenwald or Monodweiss or any other trash source in 2011 for any reason just because they didn't hate Ron. Any issue they are not horrible on is an accident that isn't rooted in a coherent philosophy.  Their only belief is they hate the founding values that still bind America and want to see those values destroyed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I missed that post. This is why I always thought it was ridiculous when I would see Ron Paul people cite The Nation or Glenn Greenwald or Monodweiss or any other trash source in 2011 for any reason just because they didn't hate Ron. Any issue they are not horrible on is an accident that isn't rooted in a coherent philosophy.  Their only belief is they hate the founding values that still bind America and want to see those values destroyed.


Absolutely, you see it a lot in foreign policy where some otherwise sensible individuals believe everything said by anyone who is an enemy of America just because the empire uses America and cheer for even the worst countries in the world as if they are going to save us and make a perfect world.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Alabama woman accused of sexually torturing unconscious man: report*

https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-w...nconscious-man



A Tuscaloosa County woman has been charged for sexually torturing a man who was unconscious from a date rape drug after police uncovered explicit videos on her phone, court documents filed Thursday alleged.

Police arrested Jennifer Marie Johnson, 36, on suspicion of driving a stolen car last month. While searching her phone they said they found videos of her laughing while sodomizing the bound, unconscious victim with a sex toy, according to The Tuscaloosa News.

“The victim does not regain consciousness during or after the incident,” an investigator wrote of the alleged March incident, according to AL.com. Investigators were also able to identify and speak to the alleged victim who is in his mid-20s.

Johnson was already in jail for allegedly buying a stolen car when she was charged.

----------


## Origanalist

Florida woman jailed for handing husband's guns to cops 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-guns-to-cops

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Kill it with fire.


*LESBIAN COUPLE CASTRATES, MURDERS, AND DISMEMBERS THEIR NINE-YEAR-OLD SON*

Rosana Candido and Kacyla Pessoa are a pair of Brazilian sapphites who are built like linebackers and make stegosauruses look attractive by comparison. They have reportedly confessed to a crime that is the ghastliest we’ve heard so far this year.

A year or so ago, Candido and Pessoa allegedly used “rudimentary tools” to rip off the penis of Candido’s nine-year-old son Rhuan, claiming he “wanted to become a girl.” According to a local newspaper report:

After removing his penis, the women said they sewed an improvised version of the female organ onto the mutilated area.

Sources claim that the dykey duo routinely tortured and raped Rhuan. On May 31, they stabbed him to death while he slept, ripped his skin off his face, decapitated him, gouged out his eyeballs, chopped him into pieces, and attempted to immolate him on a barbecue grill. When the immolation failed, they stuffed his body parts into a suitcase and dumped it in a sewer. Candido allegedly told police that she murdered her son because he reminded her of his father.

Misogyny is a disease that you catch from women such as this.

----------


## Origanalist

“rudimentary tools” 

Pliars.

If men weren't such, well, men, I'm sure these poor women would never have done such a thing.

I have to wonder how much of this kind of thing happens these days that never see's the light of day.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Anderson Cooper Cuts CNN Interview After Trump Accuser Calls Rape "Sexy"*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Nebraska Woman Gets Probation for Having Sex with Dad to Compete with Half Sister*

https://www.breitbart.com/local/2019...h-half-sister/

KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 25 Jun 2019



A Nebraska woman is avoiding jail time after she tried to compete with her half sister over who could have sex with their dad first.
Samantha Kershner, 21, was sentenced to nine months of probation in Hall County Court because investigators found out she married her biological dad, KHGI reported.

Kershner was initially charged with incest in the case but pleaded no contest to a lesser charge of misdemeanor false reporting.

Authorities say Kershner met her biological father Travis Fieldgrove, 40, at the age of 17 when she pleaded with her mother to reveal his identity, the New York Post reported.

The relationship did not start out as intimate, but the pair began sleeping with each other last September, sparking a “jealous competition with her half-sister regarding who could have sex with their father,” according to court documents obtained by the Omaha World-Herald.

When police began prodding into the details of the relationship, Kershner and Fieldgrove married on October 1, 2018, court documents state.

DNA samples later revealed that there was a 99.999% probability that Fieldgrove was her dad, according to the documents.

The father was sentenced to two years behind bars and one year on supervised release without contacting his daughter.

Both Kershner and her dad are also wanted on separate criminal charges in other counties related to the marriage. They are wanted in Adams County for alleged incest because they married there, and Kershner is wanted there for making a false statement under oath.

Kershner is due back in court on July 19, and her jury trial is set to begin on August 19. Her father does not have a court date yet because of his prison sentence.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Oklahoma woman caught on own CCTV camera firebombing and shooting into neighbour’s home*An Oklahoma woman  was arrested after being caught on camera firing gunshots and throwing a  lit towel into her next door neighbour's home. Firefighters were called  to the burning property in Del City on June 10th, responding to 911  calls that reported flames coming from the garage door. Having contained  the blaze, fire investigators learned there was an ongoing conflict  between the owner of the burnt home and the next door neighbour, Annie  Durham, 59.

----------


## Danke

> *Oklahoma woman caught on own CCTV camera firebombing and shooting into neighbour’s home*
> 
> An Oklahoma woman  was arrested after being caught on camera firing gunshots and throwing a  lit towel into her next door neighbour's home. Firefighters were called  to the burning property in Del City on June 10th, responding to 911  calls that reported flames coming from the garage door. Having contained  the blaze, fire investigators learned there was an ongoing conflict  between the owner of the burnt home and the next door neighbour, Annie  Durham, 59.


Video:  https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a8975831.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Cpl.  B. Connelly of the St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Office responded to the  22000 block of Point Lookout Road in Leonardtown for the report of a  property destruction. 
Upon his arrival he located the suspect  Michelle Waro, 43 of Lexington Park walking from the rear of the  residence laughing telling Cpl. Connelly “take me away because of this”.  
According to Cpl. Connelly’s statement of probable cause, the  victim was seated in the living room of his residence and heard a window  shatter and observed a brick flying through the window. He along with  the other victims inside the residence ran into the dining room where  there are no windows and called the police. 
They continued to  hear several more windows shatter around the residence and observed his  daughter in law, Michelle Waro holding a landscaping brick from his  flower bed as she continued to throw more bricks. 
The suspect  shattered a total of 9 windows throughout the house and the windows on  two pick-up trucks in the driveway causing an estimated $8,000 worth of  damage. 
Once the defendant was placed under arrest she told Cpl.  Connelly “this was fun and they are a bunch of Bit**s.” Waro was charged  with three counts of reckless endangerment and two counts of property  destruction over $1,000.

More at: https://smnewsnet.com/archives/10749...se-it-was-fun/

----------


## Danke

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...180303477.html
*
Mom Accused of Murdering Toddler Son Because He Was Interfering With Extramarital Affair*


Mom Allegedly Killed Boy Because He Was Interfering With Affair
More

A New Jersey mother is accused of smothering her toddler son because she saw him as an impediment to the extramarital affair she was having.

On Tuesday, 41-year-old Heather Reynolds appeared before a Camden County judge for a detention hearing. She is charged with murder, endangering the welfare of a child, possession of methamphetamine and hindering apprehension in connection with the May 2018 death of her son, Axel, ABC6, CBS3, NJ.com report.

Text messages recovered from her phone showed Reynolds and a man had been having an affair while her husband was working out of state, Assistant Prosecutor Peter Gallagher alleged in court, NJ.com reports.

“A review of the text messages between the defendant and her boyfriend from the previous night reveal that the defendant was becoming frustrated by the boyfriend’s apparent lack of interest,” Gallagher said. “And witnesses also told detectives that the defendant had expressed the sentiment that her toddler son … was an obstacle to her relationship with her boyfriend.”

On the morning of May 10, 2018, Reynolds walked out of her Gloucester Township home carrying the lifeless body of her son, 17-month-old Axel, and crying for her neighbors to call 911. When first responders arrived, they found Axel’s body cold and bruising on his mouth and nose, NJ.com reports.

Reynolds told first responders that Axel smelled like rubbing alcohol, and she posited he may have accidentally drank something poisonous.

But the Camden County Medical Examiner ruled Axel’s death a homicide by asphyxia. In court, Gallagher alleged the boy died when “a wipe containing [rubbing] alcohol and detergent was placed over the mouth and nose.”

Gallagher said in court that Axel’s death was suspicious from the beginning, but it took a year for prosecutors to gather enough evidence to bring charges.

Witnesses said that on the night of her son’s death, Reynolds had been using methamphetamine, and police allegedly recovered residue from her purse, Gallagher said.

Reynolds has pleaded not guilty to all charges. During Tuesday’s hearing, her attorney, Michael Testa, Sr., said his client has “suffered greatly as a result of this,” adding that her husband died six months after her son did.
But Gallagher said the real victim was Axel, telling the court, “This was an absolutely brutal murder and a helpless victim.”

The judge ruled Reynolds will remain behind bars until trial. If found guilty, she faces a life sentence, NJ.com and ABC6 report.

Testa could not be reached for comment Thursday.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman Banned from Walmart for Eating Half a Cake, Refusing to Pay*

https://www.breitbart.com/economy/20...fusing-to-pay/

KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 29 Jun 2019

A Texas police department has banned a woman from Walmart for reportedly eating half of a cake and refusing to pay for the other, uneaten half.

A spokesman for the Wichita Falls, Texas, police department told the Wichita Falls Times-Record that police responded to a call of theft at Walmart on Tuesday evening after 8:00 p.m. because a woman entered a store, ate half of a cake, and did not want to pay for the uneaten half.

Hughes said police banned the woman from the store for the alleged theft.

This is not the first time a Wichita Falls, Texas, Walmart had a customer banned from its premises over the past year.

According to a story that went viral in January, the store banned a woman for allegedly taking a joyride on an electric cart meant for persons with disabilities while she drank wine out of a Pringles potato chip can.

Police eventually discovered the woman at a nearby restaurant, where they broke the news to her that she was banned from going back to the local Walmart.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *WOMAN SAYS HER PERFECT “FEMINIST” HUSBAND IS BORING, WISHES HE WOULD CHEAT*
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, Clare O’Reilly is, to be quite generous, a 5, but  she was fortunate enough to marry a 4 who is also a dutiful male  feminist. Clare now finds herself so bored by her “good guy,” she is  publicly wishing that he would cheat on her.
> 
> Writing for The Sun in England, O’Reilly whinges:
> 
> _Simply put, I’m bored of being married to a paragon of virtue….
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love him and this year we celebrated 17 years  together — 13 of them married — but I wish he’d lie, cheat, defame or  slander just once, so that I could feel better about my own  less-than-perfect character….
> ...


...

----------


## Anti Globalist

> *Woman Banned from Walmart for Eating Half a Cake, Refusing to Pay*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/economy/20...fusing-to-pay/
> 
> KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 29 Jun 2019
> 
> A Texas police department has banned a woman from Walmart for reportedly eating half of a cake and refusing to pay for the other, uneaten half.
> 
> A spokesman for the Wichita Falls, Texas, police department told the Wichita Falls Times-Record that police responded to a call of theft at Walmart on Tuesday evening after 8:00 p.m. because a woman entered a store, ate half of a cake, and did not want to pay for the uneaten half.
> ...


That woman clearly has no self control whatsoever.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman Arrested for Drowning 12-Year-Old Son - Tried to Drown Him as a Baby as well*

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...rown-him-baby/

WARNER TODD HUSTON 2 Jul 2019



A woman who was arrested and charged with trying to drown her infant son 11 years ago now stands accused of drowning the now 12-year-old boy.
First responders found the woman’s 12-year-old son and his seven-year-old brother in an irrigation canal next to a cornfield near Porterville, California. Officials said Jackson Telnas, 12, was dead and his younger brother was in serious condition, according to Fox 8.

Tulare County Sheriff’s deputies arrested Sherri Renee Telnas, 45, after receiving a 911 call reporting that the woman was acting strangely and had taken her children to the cornfield.

She has been charged with suspicion of murder and attempted murder.

The Sheriff’s department noted that Telnas had only moved to the area recently and the department had no official contact with the family.

But Telnas has a long history of troubling behavior. She was arrested in 2008 and accused of trying to drown Jackson when he was an infant. Mineral County, Montana, Sheriff Mike Boone reported that Telnas was arrested at the time after telling authorities that “bad thoughts or voices” told her to try to drown the boy.

Telnas ultimately underwent mental health treatment and then was given custody of Jackson in 2010. At the time a court-appointed psychiatrist said he “had no concern about her ability to parent and testified that he sees no risk factors to indicate that she may de-compensate in her emotional wellness.”

She was released from court supervision by Montana authorities in 2016.

*The troubled woman later reunited with Jackson’s father and had another child with him.*

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Woman Banned from Walmart for Eating Half a Cake, Refusing to Pay*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/economy/20...fusing-to-pay/
> 
> KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 29 Jun 2019
> 
> A Texas police department has banned a woman from Walmart for reportedly eating half of a cake and refusing to pay for the other, uneaten half.
> 
> A spokesman for the Wichita Falls, Texas, police department told the Wichita Falls Times-Record that police responded to a call of theft at Walmart on Tuesday evening after 8:00 p.m. because a woman entered a store, ate half of a cake, and did not want to pay for the uneaten half.
> ...


I've always wanted to do that but Mr A says it's tacky to ride the cart if you're not disabled. I see fat asses riding them all the time and I more disabled drunk than those bitches. 

I wouldn't drink from a Pringles can (I'm not a heathen), though. I'd take my Tervis Tumbler wine cup.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I've always wanted to do that but Mr A says it's tacky to ride the cart if you're not disabled. I see fat asses riding them all the time and I more disabled drunk than those bitches.


Don't drive 'em disabled drunk in the parking lot.

$#@! cops will nail ya with a DUI.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Danke

*Woman accused of attacking McDonald's employee, hurling slurs over food wait time*


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/woma...193121785.html


A Tennessee woman is accused of assaulting a McDonald’s drive-thru cashier and using a stun gun on him after she became frustrated while waiting for her order. 


Marquenta Glidwell allegedly attacked Jacob Jordan, 19, on Sunday at a McDonald’s in Brownsville, Tenn. In a cellphone video provided to WREG, the woman is seen reaching into the window and swiping at the man several times.

An arrest warrant issued by Brownsville Police Department obtained by Yahoo Lifestyle said that Jordan had “several burn marks and two small lacerations that caused bleeding to his throat and swelling to his eyes.”

WREG reported that the alleged attack happened because Glidwell and another customer were upset about waiting for their order and refused to stop blowing their car horn in the drive-thru. 

"I said, 'Hey, I'm the manager, and you're disrespecting me and the customers behind you by laying on the horn,” Jordan told the Tenn. news station. “We can refuse to serve you because you're being disruptive.’”

Glidwell then got out of the car and allegedly assaulted him through the window. Reports suggest that the attack may have been influenced by the cashier’s race and sexuality.

The arrest warrant states that Glidwell called the cashier a “white supremacist” and “f*****” as she hit him.

According to WREG, Jordan said he’s gay and told the station “Honestly, I believe she was just trying to hurt me emotionally and physically.”
He added that Glidwell said the 19-year-old “deserved this” because he “voted for Trump,” which the teen disputed, saying he “wasn’t even old enough to vote when he ran.”

The woman is facing charges for “knowingly and willingly” committing aggravated assault. According to WBBJ-TV, she was taken into custody but has since released on a $10,000 bond. She will appear in court on July 30.

However, Jordan’s mother, Jessica Garland thinks that Glidwell should face more serious consequences.
"She needs to be charged with a hate crime because she hated my son for the color of his skin and his sexuality," she told WREG. "That's hate, and that's a hate crime to me."

Both Jacob Jordan and McDonald’s did not immediately respond to Yahoo Lifestyle’s request for comment.

----------


## shakey1

> *Woman Arrested for Drowning 12-Year-Old Son - Tried to Drown Him as a Baby as well*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...rown-him-baby/
> 
> WARNER TODD HUSTON 2 Jul 2019
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who was arrested and charged with trying to drown her infant son 11 years ago now stands accused of drowning the now 12-year-old boy.
> ...


Yeah............ troubled

----------


## Swordsmyth

In a Vox interview  posted on July 2nd, advice columnist E. Jean Carroll stated that “the  world is a very, very merry place without men.” According to Carroll,  who has also recently accused President Donald Trump of rape, men are so  terrible that they should be sent to a “secret place” for “special  retraining” while women are left to rule the world. 
  The interview concerned Carroll’s new book _What Do We Need Men For? A Modest Proposal._  The book chronicled Carroll’s “manless trip” around the country as she  reflected on the “hideous men” in her life. Throughout her “journey,”  she only stopped in towns named after women, listened only to music by  women, ate only at cafes with women’s names, and even fed her dog only  Rachel Ray dog food. At every town, she asked women “what do we need men  for?”
  The road trip was inspired by a simple observation. According to  Carroll, the letters she received for her “Ask E. Jean” column in _Elle_  magazine made her realize that men are the primary cause of women’s  problems. The column started in 1993, and two decades later, it dawned  on Carroll that “we should just get rid of men. That would solve all of  our problems.” 
  Her book offered five solutions for addressing “toxic masculinity and  the patriarchy.” These included building a “secret place” to put men  in. She then said, “Then we send in the special training.” 
  After a few years, men will come back well-trained: they will no  longer lie, cheat, or start wars; they’ll even put the toilet seat down.  Carroll promised, “it’ll be a much happier world.” While men are off in  their Soviet-style re-education camps, women will take charge. Of  course, electing one of the female Democratic candidates would be a  great start. According to Carroll, “if we all choose one great leader,  one great female leader, we would change everything.”


More at: https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/cu...let-women-rule

----------


## Origanalist

The End of Norse Culture in Iceland

Gunnar here recently said, upon us withdrawing from Iceland a couple years ago, that he and his ancestors had managed to protect Norse culture in Iceland for over 1,200 years, but that vaginas would destroy their efforts within a decade. 

He said Iceland was lost. With a gender neutral education system producing retards not even capable of understand the difference between genders, let alone old Norse and modern Icelandic. 

He was right. 

On 18 June 2019, the Icelandic Parliament voted UNANIMOUSLY in favor of a law (3 abstentions, no vote against) for Iceland to be gender-neutral in order to accommodate transgenders. With this, the ancestral tradition, in effect for over a millennium, to use the Old Norse naming system (ending with "son" for son of, and "dóttir" for daughter of, as part of the last name) ends, being replaced instead by a gender neutral "bur", for "child of"... The end of Norse culture in Iceland. 

At this point, we are the only group left in the world, and the only Norse, still using the Old Norse naming system. 

The annihilation of Norse culture in Iceland should be a warning to all other western countries in the world of the danger of liberalism, and that vaginas will just destroy everything they touch.

Today, I am ashamed of being born in Iceland.

https://www.hellulandnews.com/folks/...ure-in-iceland

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Chesterfield family spoke with 8News Friday after fending off a  naked intruder who broke into their home on South Twilight Lane the  night before. The intruder claimed to be the devil and attacked the  family, prompting the homeowner to fire 39 rounds.       The incident was a traumatic experience for the Lewis family’s first night in their brand new home. 
    “She was in to kill us,” Melissa Lewis said. “That was her almighty,  to kill us. She attacked us and I held her down just kept on punching  her and punching her as hard as I possibly could.” 
    The Lewis’ dream home now looks like a war zone, with blood soaked  into the carpet, the walls and windows riddled with bullets and shell  casings scattered all over. 
    “I said ‘who are you?” Lewis’ husband, who did not wish to go on  camera, explained. “She said ‘I need your help, please help me.’ I said  ‘get out of my house,’ and she goes ‘I’m the devil.'”
    The homeowner says the woman, who had a blue ponytail, broke into the  basement around 10:30 p.m. on July 4. The family said she was laughing  menacingly and refused to leave. 
    “She looked possessed, her eyes were completely black, like saucers,  and she was laughing like it was a joke,” Lewis’s husband told 8News. 
    Fearing for his life, the father of three grabbed his pistol and gave  a verbal warning to the woman. With his family sleeping upstairs, he  opened fire hoping to scare her off. None of the shots struck the  suspect. 
     Lewis said the woman aggressively charged at him with superhuman strength. 
    “She was not stopping,” he said. “She had the strength of four grown men.” 
    When he ran out of bullets, Lewis began throwing furniture at her.  His wife and children eventually jumped in and attempted to stop the  woman. The intruder didn’t stop until one of the children, the Lewis’  12-year-old son Logan, shoved a wrench into her neck. 


More at: https://www.wric.com/news/local-news...-be-the-devil/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

...




> *WOMAN TRIES FRAMING HUSBAND FOR CHILD PORN, FAILS
> 
> Because women never lie about rape, we are finding it hard to believe a  story out of Bentonville, AR regarding a certain Cherie Renee Bolton,  who has just been convicted and sentenced to an extremely punishing  six-year sentence of, um, probation for downloading kiddie porn on her  husband’s phone and falsely accusing him of beating her and raping a  child.
> 
> After getting in an argument with her hapless hubby in which he wound up  kicking her out of the house, Bolton was able to download three images  of child porn on her betrothed’s phone before calling police, informing  them of the images, claiming he’d bruised her ribs, and accusing him of  raping a local 13-year-old girl.
> 
> After police determined that it was Ms. Cherie who’d downloaded the  images, she claimed she did so because her husband had prevented her  from seeing the kids; that, plus she had been high on meth and therefore  obviously wasn’t responsible. She also said that after being booted out  of the house, she met a man on Craigslist, hooked up with him in a  motel where they did more meth, and then got into an argument with that  man, who kicked her out of his motel room.
> 
> Regardlesss, you should always believe women—at least if you don’t want to wind up being falsely accused of rape.
> *

----------


## Anti Federalist

> made her realize that men are the primary cause of women’s problems.


Lesbian relationships show an almost double the rate of domestic violence incidents than normal hetero relationships.

Within normal hetero relationships men are now more likely to be victims.

Wretched, poisonous, shrieking, woke, shrews, many of them.

Men, avoid modern woemen like the plague.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> who had a blue ponytail

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bizarre footage from a Kroger supermarket  in Stone Mountain, Georgia, shows a woman laying horizontally on top of  fresh produce and appears to be 'bathing' it in.
The unidentified woman takes the lettuce and rubs it on her legs and necks while spewing what sounds like a confession.
'I was about to steal, I'm a starving a** b****', she says while reaching her foot up and resting it on greens.
She continues to say: 'And I'm black as hell. And my baby is black.' 


A Loss Prevention officer at the  supermarket is seen in the video awkwardly trying to get the woman down.   'Ma'am, ma'am, get up, stop,' he says to no avail.
The  person who posted the video said in the caption: 'I just witnessed a  woman slap two random people in Kroger for no apparent reason.' 

They added that the woman immediately started to scream 'rape and abuse' and then ran and jumped into the produce. 

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-produce.html

----------


## Danke

> Bizarre footage from a Kroger supermarket  in Stone Mountain, Georgia, shows a woman laying horizontally on top of  fresh produce and appears to be 'bathing' it in.
> The unidentified woman takes the lettuce and rubs it on her legs and necks while spewing what sounds like a confession.
> 'I was about to steal, I'm a starving a** b****', she says while reaching her foot up and resting it on greens.
> She continues to say: 'And I'm black as hell. And my baby is black.' 
> 
> 
> A Loss Prevention officer at the  supermarket is seen in the video awkwardly trying to get the woman down.   'Ma'am, ma'am, get up, stop,' he says to no avail.
> The  person who posted the video said in the caption: 'I just witnessed a  woman slap two random people in Kroger for no apparent reason.' 
> 
> ...


Too light skinned to be Nigerian.

----------


## Swordsmyth

In an article published  by The Huffington Post, a divorcee who is a former native of San  Francisco and has a nine-year-old daughter boasts of her job as a madam  in New Zealand, writing that her daughter “knows I won’t be home until  long after bedtime. That’s because I’m a pimp.”

Antonia Murphy informs readers that she owns a_ “_feminist  escort agency,” called The Bach but protests, “This is not the career I  expected to have. Having grown up in San Francisco, gone to private  French school, taken piano lessons, I should probably be something  ‘respectable,’ like a scientist or a teacher.”
 Murphy writes,  “When my daughter asks me what we do at The Bach, I explain it to her in  words she can understand: ‘Ladies do dress-up and give kisses and  cuddles to men and make lots of money.’”

More at: https://www.dailywire.com/news/49399...g-hank-berrien

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Things Got Slashy After Boyfriend Told Florida Woman He Was Too Tired For Sex* 

http://thesmokinggun.com/buster/flor...-slashy-305628

After her boyfriend said he was too tired to have sex, a Florida Woman allegedly grabbed a kitchen knife and slashed him multiple times on the arm and shoulder, according to a criminal complaint.



The confrontation between Jennifer Lee Chapman, 37, and her live-in boyfriend occurred around 5:45 AM Friday in the couple’s apartment in Dunedin, a Tampa suburb.

A sheriff’s deputy reported that Chapman and the 36-year-old victim “got into a verbal argument over defendant wanting to have sex and the victim did not because he was too tired.”

After Chapman grabbed a knife and cut her arm, the couple began grappling on the kitchen floor. When they briefly separated, Chapman allegedly “cut victim’s left arm and shoulder area multiple times.” She also head-butted and punched her boyfriend in the face, cops allege.

Pictured above, Chapman was arrested yesterday in connection with the July 5 incident. She was booked into the county jail after being charged with aggravated battery, a felony.

Chapman is also facing a probation violation charge in connection with her guilty plea last year for illegally possessing marijuana, crystal meth, and the antidepressant Xanax. She was sentenced in October to two years probation.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Now  an older Asian woman in Florida ruined $2,000 in ice cream by spitting,  licking, picking her nose into, and  urinating in the containers.

----------


## Danke

> Now  an older Asian woman in Florida ruined $2,000 in ice cream by spitting,  licking, picking her nose into, and  urinating in the containers.


OMG, that link!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OMG, that link!


He heh heh

----------


## Anti Federalist

Woman charged with felony "tampering" after posting online pictures of her daughter licking tongue depressors in a medical clinic office and then putting them back.

----------


## dannno

> Woman charged with felony "tampering" after posting online pictures of her daughter licking tongue depressors in a medical clinic office and then putting them back.



"Why did you do it?"

"Honestly, we had just been waiting a really long time.."

LOL

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "Why did you do it?"
> 
> "Honestly, we had just been waiting a really long time.."
> 
> LOL


Wonder if she'll figure out how to get out of jail?

"No, really, I'm sure I belong in this line to get *out* of jail. See, I've already been *in* jail...that guy sat on my face and everything."

----------


## dannno

> Wonder if she'll figure out how to get out of jail?
> 
> "No, really, I'm sure I belong in this line to get *out* of jail. See, I've already been *in* jail...that guy sat on my face and everything."

----------


## Origanalist

*FBI arrests ex-Puerto Rico officials for disaster aid-funded payoffs* 

The FBI has arrested two former Puerto Rico officials for funneling disaster aid payments to politically connected contractors.

The Wednesday arrests have prompted concern on Capitol Hill that the islands corruption will blunt the effectiveness of a recently passed disaster aid bill. Rep. Raúl Grijalva, D-Ariz., has called for Puerto Rico Gov. Ricardo Rosselló's resignation, according to the Washington Post.

The FBI indictment charges Puerto Rico's former Education Secretary Julia Keleher, former Health Insurance Agency Chief Ángela Ávila-Marrero, and four others with crimes related to grifting U.S. disaster aid. Keleher and Ávila-Marrero both served in Rosselló's administration before leaving in April and June, respectively.

Rosselló himself is not under investigation. Grijalva is the chairman of the House Natural Resources Committee, which is overseeing the recovery effort on the island from Hurricane Maria in 2017.



https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...KQ2wbm3KLFZwMc

----------


## Swordsmyth

How does a boss manage a worker  who believes their feelings trump reality, right down to the way she  "feels" about her misspelled words?
Gently. And probably badly, even though that's no fault of the boss in question.
Carol Blymire -- a "communications and public policy executive, branding consultant, professor, writer" -- took to Twitter on Friday to tell the story she overheard of a young writer, probably "in her late 20s," going over edits with her boss.
   They had been speaking in low tones, but their  volume got louder toward the end of the conversation because the young  woman was getting agitated about a particular edit.
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019What issue caused  mentor and student such agitation and aggravation? Had the boss been  needlessly cruel? Had the young writer pushed some radical agenda, and  was refusing to tamp it down a bit? Hardly. They were arguing over how  to spell "hamster." You know, the little furry rodents some people keep  in one of those winding Habitrail cages.
   The young woman kept saying, “I don’t know why  you corrected that because I spell it with the P in it.” The boss said  (calmly), “But that’s not how the word is spelled. There is no P in  hamster.”
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019    Young woman: “But you don’t know that! I learned to spell it with a P in it so that’s how I spell it.”

The boss (remaining very calm and professional), let’s go to https://t.co/n2ZU5Uuuy3 and look it up together. 

(mind you, this is a woman in her late 20s, not a 5th grader)
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019Can you guess what  happened next? The young woman, according to Blymire, "insists she  doesn’t need to look it up because it’s FINE to spell it with a P  because that’s HOW SHE WANTED TO SPELL IT."
   The boss says, “Let’s look over the rest of the piece so I can explain the rest of my edits.”

They do, and I can see the young woman is fighting back tears.

The boss is calm, cool, and handles this with professionalism and empathy.
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019You might think at  this point that the writer would have taken a cue from her boss, and  engaged herself with the same calm, cool, professionalism. Actually, at  this point in the story you wouldn't think that at all, would you?
And you'd be right not to:
   Boss gets up from table and goes to her office and the young woman can barely hold it together. 

She moves to another table in the common workspace area, drops all her stuff loudly on the table top, and starts texting. 

A minute later, her phone rings.
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019Our young hero (in  her own mind only), had apparently texted her mother for support in  this Hampster Crisis, and her dutiful mother called her right up. If one  of my kids had called me or my wife in a similar situation, I know  exactly what either one of us would have said.
"It's spelled 'hamster.' Now go apologize to your boss for causing a scene."
I  imagine if you'd read this far, you'd have given similar advice. I also  imagine that you're already certain that's not what happened here.
The  young woman put her mom on speakerphone, "IN THE WORKPLACE," as Blymire  caps-locked for emphasis, and what happened next would be funny if it  weren't so sad.
   The mother tells her that her boss is an idiot  and she doesn’t have to listen to her and she should go to the boss’  boss to file a complaint about not allowing creativity in her writing.
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019    The young woman kept saying, “I thought what I  wrote was perfect and she just made all these changes and then had the  nerve to tell me I was spelling words wrong when I know they are right  because that is how I have always spelled them.”
— Carol Blymire (@CarolBlymire)    July 12, 2019Feelings trump reality. Misspelling words is "creative."
The call ended, Blymire wrote,  with the writer asked her mom if she should take the matter over her  boss's head: "I mean, I always spell hamster with a P, she has no right  to criticize me."


More at: https://pjmedia.com/vodkapundit/mill...-her-spelling/

----------


## Origanalist

FEMINIST WINS AWARD FOR CHAIR DESIGNED TO STOP ‘MANSPREADING’




> We've all been there: having successfully bagged a seat on the tube against all odds, we find ourselves squished between two men, both sitting with knees so far apart that our own could not get closer together to avoid being knocked.
> 
> Yes, manspreading is possibly one of the biggest bug bears for women on public transport - and now a feminist designer has come to the rescue.
> 
> Laila Laurel, a 3D Design & Craft graduate from the University of Brighton, has designed a chair that features a triangular seat which encourages men to sit with their legs closed, creating a potential solution to the scourge of manspreading.
> 
> Created as part of her final-year project entitled “A Solution for Manspreading", Laurel also created a second chair intended for women which uses a small piece of wood in the centre of the seat to encourage female sitters to rest with her legs parted, allowing them to take up more space.
> 
> The graduate says that her design is not to be taken too seriously *(uh huh)*Created as part of her final-year project entitled “A Solution for Manspreading", Laurel also created a second chair intended for women which uses a small piece of wood in the centre of the seat to encourage female sitters to rest with her legs parted, allowing them to take up more space.
> ...





> As well as receiving plenty of praise for her design, Laurel’s work has been presented with the Belmond Award for emerging talent.
> 
> The luxury hotel and leisure company says it looks for designs that show “imaginative and cleverly presented ideas with a considered overall look and feel along with the quality of work displayed”. 
> 
> Following the announcement, the judging panel said that Laurel’s chair was “a bold, purpose-driven design that explores the important role of design in informing space, a person’s behaviour and society issues of today”.






https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-a9008746.html

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dead Newborn Found in Applebee’s Trash Can*

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...ees-trash-can/

AMY FURR27 Jul 2019

A dead newborn was found in a trash can inside the restroom of an Applebee’s restaurant in Irving, Texas, on Friday afternoon.

Reports said police received a call regarding an unconscious person Friday around 4:45 p.m. at the Applebee’s on North Beltline Road where they found the body laid inside a trash can. Authorities have not revealed the baby’s gender to the public.

Officials said they believe the mother gave birth inside the restroom, then exited the restaurant. Employees cleaning the restaurant reportedly found the child 30 minutes after she left.

The Irving Police Department tweeted a media release on Friday, asking anyone with information about the mother’s whereabouts to contact authorities.

“Investigators are working leads at this time and the investigation is progressing. Anyone with information on this case is asked to contact the Irving Police Department,” the department wrote.

Breitbart News reported a similar instance on Thursday regarding a one-day-old boy found on a doorstep at the Willow Key Apartment complex in Orlando, Florida, on July 20.

Resident Graciela Izaguirre said that at first, she was not sure what was going on when she heard the child crying outside of her door.

“I just open the door and go outside, and I honestly thought it was a joke, for like the first two seconds, because I saw a baby on the floor,” she said. “He was wrapped up in a T-shirt, like a polo shirt, and he was just on the floor crying. Nobody was around.”

Residents found a note supposedly written by the child’s mother and left at the scene; it explained why she had to leave her son.

“Born at 5:45pm yesterday, July 19, 2019. I had him in the bathroom alone,” the note said. “His dad tried to kill us. Please keep him secret and take him to a hospital. Dad a very dangerous man. I’m so sorry. I tried to feed him and clean him as much as I could.”

Local authorities took the opportunity to remind residents of the Safe Haven Law that allows anyone unable to care for a child seven days old or younger to be taken to a hospital or fire station, with no repercussions.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Occam's Banana

> Local authorities took the opportunity to remind residents of the Safe Haven Law that allows anyone unable to care for a child seven days old or younger to be taken to a hospital or fire station, with no repercussions.


LOL. "Remind" - as if there are so few laws and rules and codes and regulations and on and on that everyone is up on them all and they only need to be "reminded" of some of them from time to time ...

(And why "seven days old or younger"? What have they got against eight-day-olds ... ?)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LOL. "Remind" - as if there are so few laws and rules and codes and regulations and on and on that everyone is up on them all and they only need to be "reminded" of some of them from time to time ...
> 
> (And why "seven days old or younger"? What have they got against eight-day-olds ... ?)


A nice round number to settle on when "post birth abortion" is legalized.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> A nice round number to settle on when "post birth abortion" is legalized.


In that case, they should up it to 30 days - or even two or three months. At least. Maybe more.

After all, it's a really important decision, and the consequences of making the wrong one just because you're in a hurry to meet some deadline could be tragic ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In that case, they should up it to 30 days - or even two or three months. At least. Maybe more.
> 
> After all, it's a really important decision, and the consequences of making the wrong one just because you're in a hurry to meet some deadline could be tragic ...


18 years.
Or 27? (Isn't that how long O'Bummercare let's them stay on their parents insurance?)

----------


## Danke

> In that case, they should up it to 30 days - or even two or three months. At least. Maybe more.
> 
> After all, it's a really important decision, and the consequences of making the wrong one just because you're in a hurry to meet some deadline could be tragic ...






> 18 years.
> Or 27? (Isn't that how long O'Bummercare let's them stay on their parents insurance?)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 18 years.
> Or 27? (Isn't that how long O'Bummercare let's them stay on their parents insurance?)


The absolute maximum should be whatever voting age happens to be at any given time ...

----------


## Origanalist

*Lonely model gives up on dating, marries her golden retriever*

She had to kiss a lot of frogs before finding her  dog.

Former swimsuit model Elizabeth Hoad, 49, went on live television Tuesday in the UK to wed her 6-year-old golden retriever, Logan.

I found the one and I love him, she says.

Hoad, from Ascot, Berkshire, was a swimsuit model in the 80s and had relationships with stars the likes of golfer Seve Ballesteros and Formula One driver James Hunt. But after a slew of unsuccessful dates over the years  some 221, (*Lol*)she recalls  and giving birth to a son, now 25, Hoad decided the only man she could count on was her loyal Logan.

Hoad and her lucky pup appeared on British morning talk show This Morning to say I do live in front of thousands of viewers.

All that I have in my doggy treat cupboard I promise to give to you, says Hoad, who was joined by British broadcasters Ruth and Eamonn Holmes, with This Morning host Alison Hammond officiating and past Love Island UK winner Kem Cetinay as best man.






https://nypost.com/2019/07/30/lonely...den-retriever/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*UK: Woman Murdered Her Own Daughters Because They “Got in the Way” of Her Sex Life*

----------


## tod evans

*St. Louis mother charged with hitting children with hammer*

https://www.ozarksfirst.com/local-ne...n-with-hammer/

 A St. Louis woman has been charged with beating her three children with a hammer.

The St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports that the three counts of child abuse were filed Tuesday against 28-year-old Jazmin Curry after her 8-, 7- and 5-year-old children demonstrated to investigators what had happened.

The investigation began on July 1 after someone called to report concerns. Charging documents say the children had visible bruises and scratches, and that the oldest child suffered a broken arm. A physician told law enforcement that the break likely was the result of a “forceful hit or grab.”

Curry is being held on $50,000 bail. No attorney is listed for her in online court records.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  flight attendant who was allegedly drunk on a United Airlines flight   from Chicago to South Bend, Indiana, was arrested and charged with   criminal public intoxication, the St. Joseph County Prosecutor’s Office   in Indiana confirmed to PEOPLE.
The  flight attendant was identified as 49-year-old Julianne March of   Wisconsin. March was a flight attendant on an Aug. 2 United Express   flight that was being operated by Air Wisconsin, according to ABC News.
According  to an affidavit, obtained by PEOPLE, “numerous passengers  expressed  concern … about the condition of the flight attendant; some  believed she  was drunk, some thought she might have had a medical  issue, and others  felt she might have had a stroke.”
“A few passengers reported they felt scared for their lives based upon the condition of Ms. March,” the affidavit continued.
March  was arrested and booked into the St. Joseph County Jail on Aug.  2, and  was released the next day on her own recognizance. Her next  court date  is scheduled for Aug. 29.


More at: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...141907196.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Somebody must've not been paying attention in biology class.*
  A rant from feminist YouTube star named Jenny McDermott has gone  viral on Twitter over the past few days. In it, McDermott tells her  audience that, to create the ideal conditions for the survival of the  human race, we must kill all men and male babies.
  "We need to kill all men. I am sick of being  a baby factory that  produces more men who will in the future subjugate me. The solution to  that is to kill any man that you see in the streets just any swinging  dick. We want the species to go on but we only want it to go on with  women in it."
  Don't believe us? Here's the clip. And (at least as far as we can tell) it's not a deep fake.
 This is the unhinged feminist  youtuber Jenny McDermott. She says the only way to stop men from  subjugating her - k!ll them all at birth. "We need to k!ll all men" she  says 

I say...please don't 

Lol how can ANYONE like this be taken SERIOUSLY #LiberalismIsAMentalDisorder pic.twitter.com/oIJ5cPL1j0
 — ℳεℓ (@mel_faith1) August 9, 2019If McDermott wants to live in a world with no men, she should try  moving to this remote polish town of Miejsce Odrzanskie, where, by some  fluke of fate, there hasn't been a man born in nearly a decade,  according to the New York Times.
  Now, we know the media's focus lately has been on the angry 'incel'  men who have perpetrated several high profile mass shootings over the  past few years. And though some might cry 'false equivalence', there is  an equally depraved, equally violent contingent of the feminist movement  that doesn't just want to push men to change their behavior - it wants  to get rid of all men.
  There's only one problem:* How will they continue the species with only women after the great male holocaust has been completed?*


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...d-kill-all-men

----------


## Anti Federalist

^^^ Oh how sweet...bet there are at least 10 orbiting betas in the friend zone trying to $#@! her.

----------


## Origanalist

Katherine Mary Knight (born 24 October 1955) is the first Australian woman to be sentenced to life imprisonment without parole. She was convicted for the murder of her partner, John Charles Thomas Price, in October 2001, and is currently imprisoned at the Silverwater Women's Correctional Centre in New South Wales. Knight stabbed Price to death, skinned him, then put his skin on a meat hook and cooked his head and parts of his body with the intention of feeding them to his children

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katherine_Knight

----------


## Origanalist

*Horrifying story of the serial killer called the "worst woman in the world"
*

Elizabeth Margaret McNally died 100 years ago in the summer of 1918 at the age of 59. The County Antrim lady is not known to many today, but at the turn of the 19th century she was dubbed 'the worst woman on earth' and became the first female to be sentenced to death by electric chair.
Her crime? A string of ghastly murders across the United States.

Born in 1859 in Antrim, McNally was around five years old when she emigrated with her parents and nine siblings across the broad Atlantic. The McNallys settled in New York City and growing up in the immigrant melting pot of the Big Apple, Elizabeth McNally developed a fearsome reputation. Her violent temper was well known and feared on the city streets but, it was an ugly characteristic which would result in her estrangement from her own family.

McNally left home while still a teenager after numerous physical altercations with family members and she went rambling around the eastern States until 1879 when she married Charles Hopkins in Pennsylvania.  The couple had one son but by 1881 Hopkins had died suddenly and McNally was a widow.

She did not remain a widow for long and went on to marry an elderly gentleman by the name of Artemus Brewer. Just months after the wedding, McNallys second marraige was doomed by the sudden death of her husband.

Read More: Lizzie Borden's Irish maid witnessed her horrific axe murders 

McNally quickly moved on to husband number three who came in the form of Hiram Parkinson. Just weeks in to the marriage he vanished without a trace.

McNally married for a fourth time when she met Civil War veteran George Smith. Months into the marriage she spiked his tea with arsenic. Smith survived the attempt on his life and before he could bring his would be killer to justice, she had already fled, along with all of his money!

McNally emerged months later in Vermont where she married Charles Pleysteil and then she disappeared two weeks after the marriage. She resurfaced in 1888 in Philadelphia where she befriended Irish immigrant family the McQuillans. McNally had changed her name to Maggie Hopkins and with the money she stole from previous husbands she set up a shop which she later burned down in an insurance scam. On St Patrick's Day 1888 McNally was convicted of arson and was sent to the Eastern State Penitentiary for a two year stretch.

During her imprisonment, McNally's son who had accompanied her during her rambles and marriages across the eastern United States, was carted off to a juvenile institution. Apparently, McNally's son also carried the same violent traits as his mother.

When McNally was released she changed her name to Lizzie Brown and found employment as a housekeeper for elderly widower Paul Halliday who resided on a farm in Sullivan County in upstate New York. In 1890 she married him and became known as Lizzie Halliday, the name for which she would go down in the annals of criminal history.

On May 6th 1891 McNally burned down a portion of the Halliday family home. On May 26th she burned down one of the large barns on the farm and drove all of her husbands work horses to the town of Newburgh where she sold them. McNally also lashed out at Halliday's older sons and had threatened Halliday with death on several occasions. Yes, their marriage was less than a happy one!

In 1893 McNally burned down her husband's mill while his son John was inside it. John, who was disabled,  perished in the fire and McNally was arrested. She was deemed insane and sent to an asylum. McNally wasn't there long when the authorities claimed she was cured and they released her.

McNally made her way back to Sullivan County in August of that year, the same month Paul Halliday mysteriously disappeared. Neighbours and family who witnessed McNally back on Hallidays farm, at the same time as his sudden disappearance, feared the worst and contacted the police. With a search warrant in hand, Sullivan County lawmen went searching the farm for Mr. Halliday but, instead they found Margaret and Sarah McQuillan. The lifeless bodies of the two Irish immigrant sisters were buried under hay in one of the barns. Both had been shot by a 32. Calibre 5 shooter. The McQuillans who had befriended McNally in Philadelphia had been caught up in one of her throes of violence and neither survived.

Days later a stench coming from beneath the floorboards of the Halliday house drew the attention of the police. There they found the mutilated body of Paul Halliday. He too had been shot but his body had been horrifically tampered with. When questioned, McNally spoke gibberish and tore off her clothes. Many considered it an act of faking insanity while others were of the opinion that she was, without doubt, off her mental reservation.

While in custody McNally refused to eat or talk. She tried to cut her throat with broken glass and set fire to her bed. McNally had to be restrained 24 hours a day by chains to the ground in her cell.

Media had a field day with this mad murdering Irish woman called 'Lizzie Halliday'. Some tabloids claimed she had killed people in Belfast before arriving in the States but that claim was not true, some tabloids even made claims that she had a connection to Jack the Ripper, a claim which is was also highly fictitious!

On June 21st 1894 after a trial which attracted swaths of media from around America and beyond, McNally was convicted at Sullivan County court house and sentenced to death by electric chair. Upon hearing the verdict, McNally lunged for Sheriff Harrison Beecher and bit his hand. The Sheriff's hand and arm later got infected and the lawman lost it to amputation.  Even under the control of the law, McNally was still causing mayhem and destruction

https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/h...n-in-the-world

----------


## dannno



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

Two Milwaukee women are recovering Friday night after they say they were  attacked by an angry mob of people. The women say they were beaten in  the street near 11th and Locust by dozens of girls who came armed with bats and hammers.                          

Alethea Allen says she was the target of the brutal attack. She says a  huge group of people came to her home Friday night to beat her up. 
“A  whole crowd of them, of people running toward me,” Allen said. "There   were a bunch of females running with bricks and hammers trying to get me  while  I was on the ground.” 
Neighbors in the area say they saw  at least 20 people fighting in the street. Allen claims one person ran  her and her friend down with a car. They were both sent to the hospital.

Allen said she was being harassed for weeks by the women, one of whom  was involved with her child’s father. She said they broke into her  house,  flattened her tires and broke all of her car windows. 

More at: https://www.cbs58.com/news/im-runnin...-brawl-in-city

----------


## Anti Federalist

*New Jersey Woman Torched Man’s Home After 4 AM Booty Call Fizzled, Police Allege*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/...l-arson-609753



A New Jersey woman set fire to a man’s home after accepting a booty call invitation only to discover when she arrived that he had fallen asleep, police charge.

According to cops, Taija Russell, 29, torched Curtis Stokes’s home around 4 AM on August 4. Russell was arrested this week on several felony charges, including attempted homicide, aggravated arson, and aggravated assault.



As detailed in a probable cause affidavit, Russell had initially texted Stokes “hello,” to which he responded, “Bring ya ass.” But Stokes, 32, told cops that he fell asleep after inviting Russell over and that he “later awoke to his house on fire.” During a police interview, Stokes referred to Russell as a “side chick.”

Investigators say that when Russell (seen above) arrived at the residence, the snoozing Stokes did not hear her at the front door. He also did not respond to a series of text messages sent by Russell while she was outside his home.

In those texts, Russell complained, “You wasted my money to come out here.” She then allegedly sent a series of threats declaring, “U smoked,” “I see you wanna die,” and “I swear to god I hope you die."

Unable to contact Stokes, cops say, Russell went to a nearby Conoco gas station, where she purchased lighter fluid, matches, and a cigarette lighter. She then returned to the property and allegedly set a fire outside the door.

As seen in the below photos, the resulting blaze destroyed the one-story home in Woodbury, a city just south of Camden and Philadelphia.

Stokes, who escaped the flames through a window, was transported to a local hospital “suffering from burns and smoke inhalation,” cops reported. The man’s dog was rescued from the home by firefighters.

Investigators quickly recognized signs of arson, like the presence of an accelerant, and launched a criminal investigation. Through interviews with Stokes and other witnesses, and a review of surveillance video, cops identified Russell as the alleged perpetrator.

Russell was busted Tuesday and booked into the Salem County jail, where she is being held without bail.

----------


## Danke

*Woman who killed boyfriend during sex game released on parole after 18 years*


https://news.yahoo.com/woman-killed-...230717536.html



LAFAYETTE, Ind.  Anastazia Schmid was a free woman Tuesday  more than 18 years after she stabbed her boyfriend 39 times.
Schmid, 45, is not the same person she was on March 4, 2001, when she killed Tony Heathcote, according to those who advocated for Schmid.
Heathcote was defenseless against the attack because he was blindfolded and restrained as part of a consensual sex game the couple was playing, according to a case history included in a U.S. District Court's May 15 ruling that overturned Schmid's murder conviction.
During this sex game, Schmid went into a psychotic break from reality, according to a U.S. District Court. During the attack, Schmid heard a voice telling her that Heathcote was evil and needed to be eliminated.

----------


## Origanalist

*SHOCK VIDEO: WOMAN STABS CHILD, 3, IN FACE AS HE’S WALKING WITH PARENTS
Woman arrested, boy required stitches due to deep wounds*

https://nypost.com/video/woman-slash...random-attack/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Look at you all fancy and stuff posting from your phone....


I hate it but mr a won’t let me on his computer- he doesn’t even like me in his office- and he won’t buy me another laptop because a) I have a job and my own money and b) I keep leaving them outside and he thinks that if I buy it myself then I’ll take better care of it. Since he’s Being a dick I’ve decided to ask for a computer for
My birthday (9-29-1970). I want him to buy it because he’ll get me a nicer one than I would buy myself. He has a whole motto about how you only have to explain price once but you have to explain quality evry Tim  you use something.

Speaking of toxic feminist, we went to get my oil changed this morning and popped into the goodwill because needs a new office chair and we have good luck finds nice ones there. Anyway, we didn’t see a chair but mr a decided to look at some shorts because he’s getting really fat and can’t fit in his clothes. He picks up a few things and while he’s online I’m checking out the jewelry. He calls my name and he and the man in line with him both start giggling. We get home and I saw what they we laughing about. Mr a found a shirt that says, My wife puts the hot in psycHOTic. I’ll show him psycHOTic if he tries to wear that thing out to dinner tomorrow 

I love post a pic when I get a computer 

BTW I’m sick of editing the autocorrect. If I post something crazy it’s my phone, not me

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Origanalist

> 


All the good stuff get cancelled, Are there any good shows anymore? Haven't looked in quite awhile.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> All the good stuff get cancelled, Are there any good shows anymore? Haven't looked in quite awhile.


 Not like _Firefly_. Not even close. (At least, not as far as I am aware.)

There's a lot more stuff out there now than there was then. But Sturgeon's Law applies, so even if there's more good stuff than there used to be, there's even more crap than there used to be, too.

At present, _Better Call Saul_ is the best one I know of.

----------


## Origanalist

> Not like _Firefly_. Not even close. (At least, not as far as I am aware.)
> 
> There's a lot more stuff out there now than there was then. But Sturgeon's Law applies, so even if there's more good stuff than there used to be, there's even more crap than there used to be, too.
> 
> At present, _Better Call Saul_ is the best one I know of.


Did you watch any of Stargate Universe? I thought that was the only decent series after Firefly. Watched both seasons, hated the cliffhanger ending with no third season, lol.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *‘Devastated’ Vegan Takes Neighbor to Court over BBQ Smoke and Odor*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...moke-and-odor/
> 
> SIMON KENT 3 Sep 2019
> 
> A “devastated” Australian vegan has taken her neighbors to court  alleging they deliberately waft barbecue smoke rich in meat and fish  smells across their shared boundary fence and into her property.
> She also cited the smell of cigarettes and the sound of children playing with basketballs as adding to her profound discomfort.
> 
> ...


...

----------


## Origanalist

*Texas man faces jail for refusing to pay $73,000 to ex-wife who was married to multiple men during their marriage*

CONROE, Texas (KTRK) -- A Montgomery County man is fearful he'll be sent to jail for not paying his ex-wife. He told ABC13 it's not fair.

She's been criminally charged with bigamy.

Mark Athans wants a judge to throw out their 2019 divorce settlement.

Investigators charged his former wife, Charity Parchem, with bigamy. Bigamy is a felony under state law. It is the act of getting married to another person when you're already in a marriage.

Court records accuse Parchem of being married three times before Athans. Investigators could only find one divorce.

Athans filed a motion to have a judge re-consider the divorce settlement. The ex-wife asked a judge to enforce it.

"Why? What did I do wrong? I tried my best to do for somebody that I fell in love with that I thought had good intentions. She didn't," Athans said.

"I was also ordered during the appeal that I would have to pay $3,000 a month in spousal support. I was told the appeals process would take up to two years, which is going to be $70 to $80,000."

Athans told Eyewitness News he feels betrayed by his ex-wife. He also feels like the court system has failed him.

"What am I supposed to tell my son? 'I'm sorry, son, but I've got to go to jail for 18 months,'" Athans said. "I'm not trapped. I'm up against the wall. My last resort was to bring this before the public. Hopefully, the public can show, if anything, how bad this has gotten. It shouldn't have gotten this far. The court is responsible for this."

Eyewitness News stopped by the address listed for Parchem in court records. No one appeared to be at the house.

Our calls to her and her attorney have not been answered. We'll update this story if and when we get a response.

Staff with Judge Patrice McDonald's office said she would not comment on the case since it is still ongoing in her court.



Judge 



Gold digger and mark..



https://www.click2houston.com/news/l...bigamy-charges

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not like _Firefly_. Not even close. (At least, not as far as I am aware.)
> 
> There's a lot more stuff out there now than there was then. But Sturgeon's Law applies, so even if there's more good stuff than there used to be, there's even more crap than there used to be, too.
> 
> At present, _Better Call Saul_ is the best one I know of.





> Did you watch any of Stargate Universe? I thought that was the only decent series after Firefly. Watched both seasons, hated the cliffhanger ending with no third season, lol.


Did you try The Expanse?

----------


## Origanalist

> Did you try The Expanse?


No, I'll have to see what kind of access there is to it. I'm overdue for a sci-fi fix.

Looks like Hulu has it, I have that for muh girl. Will give it a look, thanks.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Did you watch any of Stargate Universe? I thought that was the only decent series after Firefly. Watched both seasons, hated the cliffhanger ending with no third season, lol.


I haven't seen it. I saw the movie _Stargate_, but I haven't seen any of the other stuff based on it. I have a strong aversion to all the franchises/spin-offs/whatever they keep pumping out for everything. _Star Trek_ is the prime example of this. When I was in grade school & junior high, one of the local TV stations aired reruns of the original series right after I would get home from school. It got to the point that I could tell you the title of the episode and give a brief synopsis of the plot after seeing only a half-dozen seconds or so of the opening. I tried, but I could never get into the "Next Generation" stuff, though. And all the other stuff that came after that ... geezum-crow! I mean, talk about "beating a dead horse" (or "beat a living horse until it's dead, and then keep right on beating it ..."). I've seen pretty much none of any of that stuff, and have absolutely no desire to do so ...

There are extremely rare exceptions, though. _Better Call Saul_ is a spin-off of _Breaking Bad_, for example.




> Did you try The Expanse?


_The Expanse_ is quite good. (I've read all the books out so far, too.)

I'd still take _Firefly_ over it any day, though. Hands down.

EDIT: Season four of _The Expanse_ is due out from Amazon on December 19th, and it's already been renewed for a fifth season.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Feminists put ring girls out of work at fights, have them replaced by men?

----------


## Origanalist

> I haven't seen it. I saw the movie _Stargate_, but I haven't seen any of the other stuff based on it. I have a strong aversion to all the franchises/spin-offs/whatever they keep pumping out for everything. _Star Trek_ is the prime example of this. When I was in grade school & junior high, one of the local TV stations aired reruns of the original series right after I would get home from school. It got to the point that I could tell you the title of the episode and give a brief synopsis of the plot after seeing only a half-dozen seconds or so of the opening. I tried, but I could never get into the "Next Generation" stuff, though. And all the other stuff that came after that ... geezum-crow! I mean, talk about "beating a dead horse" (or "beat a living horse until it's dead, and then keep right on beating it ..."). I've seen pretty much none of any of that stuff, and have absolutely no desire to do so ...
> 
> There are extremely rare exceptions, though. _Better Call Saul_ is a spin-off of _Breaking Bad_, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Expanse_ is quite good. (I've read all the books out so far, too.)
> 
> I'd still take _Firefly_ over it any day, though. Hands down.
> ...


Try it, give it a couple episodes. It grows on you and doesn't have the feel of an overextended franchise. Basic story is a compound (can't remember where) is under attack and a bunch of people have to jump into a stargate to escape. They end up 8 billion? light years away on a ship nobody knew existed and don't have enough power to send people back.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> _The Expanse_ is quite good. (I've read all the books out so far, too.)
> 
> I'd still take _Firefly_ over it any day, though. Hands down.
> 
> EDIT: Season four of _The Expanse_ is due out from Amazon on December 19th, and it's already been renewed for a fifth season.


I never read the books, so I had the pleasure of seeing the series without the usual letdown of “it’s not as good as the book”.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I never read the books, so I had the pleasure of seeing the series without the usual letdown of “it’s not as good as the book”.


Actually, it's an excellent adaptation. They foreshorten some stuff and omit some things, and there is more detail and exposition in the books, but they keep to the spirit and meaning of the story and characters. Allowing for the limitations of the medium, I'd say it is as good as the books. (My biggest gripe - not that it's very big at all - is that I wish they had gotten someone like the actress who played Brienne of Tarth in _Game of Thrones_ to play the part of Bobbie Draper. I don't really have a problem with the actress who got the part; it's just that she doesn't really match the physique of the bad-ass Martian Marine described in the book. Of course, the actress who played Brienne doesn't much look like she's of Samoan descent, either, so ...)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I haven't seen it. I saw the movie _Stargate_, but I haven't seen any of the other stuff based on it. I have a strong aversion to all the franchises/spin-offs/whatever they keep pumping out for everything. _Star Trek_ is the prime example of this. When I was in grade school & junior high, one of the local TV stations aired reruns of the original series right after I would get home from school. It got to the point that I could tell you the title of the episode and give a brief synopsis of the plot after seeing only a half-dozen seconds or so of the opening. I tried, but I could never get into the "Next Generation" stuff, though. And all the other stuff that came after that ... geezum-crow! I mean, talk about "beating a dead horse" (or "beat a living horse until it's dead, and then keep right on beating it ..."). I've seen pretty much none of any of that stuff, and have absolutely no desire to do so ...
> 
> There are extremely rare exceptions, though. _Better Call Saul_ is a spin-off of _Breaking Bad_, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Expanse_ is quite good. (I've read all the books out so far, too.)
> 
> I'd still take _Firefly_ over it any day, though. Hands down.
> ...


I never dug on Next Gen either, though I did like Voyager. I actually thought SG1 was better than the Stargate movie. Huge fan of Farscape. And Blake’s 7 never got it’s due on this side of the pond.

----------


## Origanalist

*Vegan activists separate chickens from cockerels on Spanish farm 'so the hens aren't raped' because they do not give 'consent' in video released by 'anti-specist, transfeminist' group*

Almas Veganas (Vegan Souls) from Girona, Spain,  identify as anti-speciesist, transfeminist and libertarian
The activists said they based the video on the concept of consent for the hens
They smashed the eggs because they said they belonged to the chickens
The video was viewed on Twitter 570,000 times with users asking 'is this a joke?'

This is the moment two vegan activists separate chickens from cockerels because they 'don't want the hens to be raped'.

The video was released by the Spanish vegan group Almas Veganas (Vegan Souls), based in Girona in the north-eastern Spanish region of Catalonia. 

They published the video on Twitter where it has been viewed 570,000 times. 

On their Twitter page, the activists describe themselves as 'anti-speciesist' and 'transfeminist.' 




The vegans then reveal that 'we separated the cocks because we don't want the hens to get raped.'

In another video, the activists said that they based their decision on 'the notion of consent.'

The vegans add: 'The hens do not want to be mounted and always try to escape. They are sometimes seriously injured by the cocks' claws as well.'

They also say the hens 'are genetically modified to make them lay more eggs' and they want to 'prevent them from reproducing.'

more at https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...not-raped.html

----------


## Danke

> *Vegan activists separate chickens from cockerels on Spanish farm 'so the hens aren't raped' because they do not give 'consent' in video released by 'anti-specist, transfeminist' group*
> 
> Almas Veganas (Vegan Souls) from Girona, Spain,  identify as anti-speciesist, transfeminist and libertarian
> The activists said they based the video on the concept of consent for the hens
> They smashed the eggs because they said they belonged to the chickens
> The video was viewed on Twitter 570,000 times with users asking 'is this a joke?'
> 
> This is the moment two vegan activists separate chickens from cockerels because they 'don't want the hens to be raped'.
> 
> ...


Had similar experiences dealing with Social workers/police/ concerned neighbors or their friends.

But the same gals keep coming back.

What am I suppose to do?

----------


## Origanalist

*Lisa Batstone sentenced to life in prison for killing 8-year-old daughter Teagan*



A woman who killed her eight-year-old daughter to spite her ex-husband was sentenced to life in prison Tuesday without the possibility of parole for 15 years.

In sentencing Lisa Batstone for the second-degree murder of her daughter Teagan — who was found dead in the back of Batstone's car on Dec. 10, 2014 — New Westminster Supreme Court Justice Catherine Murray said the court needed to send a strong message to warring parents who would use their children as weapons.

"The breach of trust could not be more abhorrent," Murray said.

"Children are not to be used as pawns in matrimonial or personal disputes."


Murray convicted Batstone in March. Second-degree murder carries an automatic life sentence, but parole eligibility can range from 10 to 25 years.

Crown had asked for a parole ineligibility of between 16 and 18 years. But the defence had argued that Batstone's mental issues warranted a period of 10 years. 

Murray found that the case met the bar for a harsher sentence: "egregious circumstances of higher order of moral culpability." 

'I hope you will all at some point find peace'
Batstone sobbed and groaned from the prisoner's dock as Murray relayed the circumstances of the case to the courtroom, starting with a personal address to the crowd of family and friends who have attended the proceedings.

"To describe Teagan's death as tragic is an understatement," she said. "Teagan's death has clearly left a hole that will never be filled. That she was taken from all who loved her very much is devastating."

Murray said that no sentence could ever bring Teagan back.

"I hope you will all at some point find peace in the memories of your beautiful girl."

Batstone's lawyers claimed she had been diagnosed with borderline personality disorder in jail and was suffering from anxiety at the time of the murder. But the judge said those factors didn't take away from her moral culpability in planning and committing the most extreme breach of trust imaginable for a parent.

*And her goal throughout was to hurt Teagan's father — her ex-husband Gabe Batstone.*



Murray said Batstone planned to kill herself and to kill Teagan as a way of making sure that Gabe Batstone couldn't have the child after she was dead.

The judge said Batstone, who was 41 at the time of the murder, never wavered. At her South Surrey home, she held a heavy plastic bag over the child's nose and mouth for four to five minutes to ensure her death.

Lisa Batstone then tried to kill herself using two smaller plastic bags, but couldn't go through with it. She left notes in her home that said, "You win Gabe," and, "You broke me."

Lisa Batstone found guilty of 2nd-degree murder in death of daughter Teagan
Failing to kill herself, she ultimately placed her child's body into the trunk of her car and left home. She was carrying a large kitchen knife. Her car ran off the road in Surrey and she asked a stranger to call 911.

She was found in the trunk of her car, cradling Teagan's body.

Murray found that Batstone had lied after her arrest about the extent of her mental illness in a bid to be found not criminally responsible for the murder.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...hter-1.5268862

----------


## dannno

At least she's honest.

----------


## Origanalist

> At least she's honest.

----------


## Origanalist

*Father Jailed For Criticizing Family Court Following Son’s Death*

Jonathan Vanderhagen is sitting in jail on a $500,000 bond. Not for murder. Not for rape. Not for grand theft.

His crime is criticizing a judge and a court who awarded custody of his son Killian to the mother. Jonathan believed the mother was unfit. Despite this, (as Family Court does by near default) custody was awarded to the mother.

Killian died in her care.




The investigation determined that Killian died from a medical condition. Jonathan still believes Killian would be alive today if he had been awarded custody and had been able to provide proper care.

Vanderhagen took to Facebook to air his grievances, which were noticed by Judge Rachel Rancilio, who had presided over the custody case. She contacted the authorities.

According to a report by WXYZ ABC 7 Detroit:

“The Macomb County Sheriff’s office responded and found he criticized what Judge Rachel Rancilio pinned on Pinterest as in his opinion inappropriate [sic], posted videos saying he feels she and others responsible [sic] for Killian’s death, and blamed the court system for his loss.

The investigative report also says at no time did he threaten harm or violence.

Still he was charged with malicious use of telecommunications services and released on bond. Then he made more posts, such as one that reads, “Dada back to digging and you best believe I’m gonna dig up all the skeletons in this court’s closet.”

A judge ruled he violated his bond conditions. He now is in jail on half a million dollars bond.”

Jonathan’s mother, Deborah Vanderhagen told ABC 7:

“His lawyer said something is going to happen to this child. You need to get him away from the mother. There are too many red flags. And the judge said, oh that is in the past.”

Data from Michigan Courts details the charges.



Vanderhagen was booked into jail on July 24th after a court hearing where his bond was raised to $500,000.

A jury trial is scheduled for September 13th. This is a prime case for Jury Nullification.

https://thelibertarianrepublic.com/f...ng-sons-death/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Had similar experiences dealing with Social workers/police/ concerned neighbors or their friends.
> 
> But the same gals keep coming back.
> 
> What am I suppose to do?


Just use extra claw when you're mounting them and let them escape when they try to run away.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Vanderhagen took to Facebook to air his grievances, which were noticed by Judge Rachel Rancilio, who had presided over the custody case. She contacted the authorities.


He is obviously a danger to himself and his community.

I mean, come on. He thinks a judge made a mistake or did something wrong ... 




> Still he was charged with malicious use of telecommunications services and released on bond. Then he made more posts, such as one that reads, “Dada back to digging and you best believe I’m gonna dig up all the skeletons in this court’s closet.”
> 
> A judge ruled he violated his bond conditions. He now is in jail on half a million dollars bond.


His bond was revoked and then increased? That's ridiculous!

Why hasn't this man been SWAT'ed yet?

People shouldn't be allowed to talk that way and get away with it.

It might undermine peoples' confidence and trust in the Just-Us system ...




> Jonathan’s mother, Deborah Vanderhagen told ABC 7:
> 
> “His lawyer said something is going to happen to this child. You need to get him away from the mother. There are too many red flags. And the judge said, oh that is in the past.”


"Red flags?" Funny you should mention that ...

----------


## Danke

Micha Leigh Dominguez fake homeless lady scammer





Micha Leigh Dominguez, 40, was arrested on three counts of throwing missiles at a car in motionPolice say she tossed bottles of Gatorade at another woman's vehicle while she stood in the median harassing people for moneyCharges come one day after she was exposed in a viral video on Sunday for being 'fake' homeless when she owns a 2014 Fiat SUV

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4534812/Virginia-woman-fake-homeless-video-arrested.html#ixzz4xcH2NhIn

----------


## Origanalist

https://twitter.com/T_I_H_R?ref_src=...Ctwgr%5Eauthor

https://www.tavinstitute.org/

----------


## Danke

> https://twitter.com/T_I_H_R?ref_src=...Ctwgr%5Eauthor
> 
> https://www.tavinstitute.org/


What is that?

----------


## Origanalist

> What is that?





> The Tavistock Institute of Human Relations (TIHR) applies social science to contemporary issues and problems.





> Clients & Partners
> Our clients range from international agencies, the EU and its research bodies, UK local and central government and UK research bodies, to the private sector and other clients such as regional agencies, health authorities, local authorities, charities and small family firms.
> 
> We work with organisations, groups and individuals, always retaining a focus on system-wide issues and dynamics.
> 
> We are well known for helping organisations grapple with and adapt to significant changes in the environment in which they work, including the evolution of technology.
> 
> Our people work in a range of settings, with a particular focus on:
> 
> ...





> Influencing Commissioners – new guide published
> Aug 2019
> A resource for projects funded through the National Lottery Community Fund’s Women and Girls Initiative.
> 
> ‘Influencing Commissioners’ has been developed as a resource for projects funded through the National Lottery Community Fund’s Women and Girls Initiative (WGI). It is the fourth public output produced as part of the Learning and Impact Services provided to projects funded through the WGI. The WGI was created by the Fund in 2016, in order to invest in services for women and girls across England.
> 
> This guide has been written, based on the keynote presentations given by Michelle Pooley and Fiona Dwyer during WGI Msterclasses delivered during 2018. It is designed to support project staff when thinking about how best to influence those commissioning services and the commissioning process itself.
> 
> It covers the following areas:
> ...





> This guide was brought together by Di McNeish, DMSS Research, from the words and slides used by Michelle Pooley and Fiona Dwyer at WGI Msterclasses in July and October 2018. The Msterclasses were titled ‘Catching the Wave: Influencing for Change’. The Msterclasses and this guide were delivered as part of the WGI Learning and Impact Services, on behalf of The National Lottery Community Fund’s WGI. The fund has invested £44.7million from the National Lottery in 62 projects across England to support and empower women and girls facing a wide range of issues. The WGI Learning and Impact Services contract was awarded to the Tavistock Institute of Human Relations, DMSS Research and the Child and Woman Abuse Studies Unit (CWASU) – the partners – in early 2018. The partners are delivering a range of services, from one-to-one support through to events and publications. These are helping projects better record and share their learning and through this create a stronger community of services that has a greater influence on decision making structures across the country.
> 
> Downloads:
> 
> Influencing Commissioners
> Why Women’s Centres Work: Evidence briefing
> Descriptor Report
> Links:
> 
> Have we lost the ‘we’?, written by Liz Kelly


//

----------


## Origanalist

SMIRKING ‘KILLER’ Woman pictured calmly smoking cigarette next to blood-soaked boyfriend after ‘stabbing him’ goes viral in Japan because ‘she’s too beautiful to be a suspect


A SHOCKING picture shows a blood-soaked woman calmly smoking a cigarette while on the phone next to her boyfriend who she has just allegedly stabbed.

In a bizarre twist to a case that has gripped Japan, suspect Yuka Takaoka, 21, has become a social media star with fans saying she’s “too beautiful to be an attempted murder suspect".



Takaoka has now been charged with the attempted murder of her boyfriend Phoenix Luna, who is recovering from his injuries.

While he was lying on the ground naked with his abdomen sliced open, Takaoka can be seen calmly puffing away while on the phone, reportedly talking to a friend.

She seems oblivious to the police officers who have arrived after being called to the lobby of their flat in Tokyo’s Shinjuku Ward.

Takaoka is alleged to have stabbed him twice in their fifty floor flat at around 4pm after an argument broke out when she spotted a photo of another woman on his phone.

“Since I loved him so much, I just couldn’t help it. After killing (him), I, too, wanted to die,” Takaoka told police after her arrest, according to local media.

According to the Tokyo Reporter, her popularity stems from fans likening her to an anime character, known in Japanese culture as “yandere”.

The character often takes the form of a schoolgirl who eventually becomes aggressive and homicidal.

Fans on dozens of Instagram and Twitter accounts share pictures, video and screengrabs.

They speculate about her jealous and obsessive nature and share photographs of her bizarre behaviour as well as the grisly crime scene.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/980388...tabbing-japan/

----------


## Origanalist

Alabama Mom Sentenced to 99 Years for Death of Child Found in Motel Freezer



Amanda Gail Oakes, 36, was sentenced on Wednesday to 99 years for the death of her six-month-old son, found packed into a motel freezer.
Oakes, who pled guilty to chemical endangerment, manslaughter, and corpse abuse, has further agreed to testify against then-boyfriend Carlton James Mathis — in whose care the infant is alleged to have died. He will stand trial for murder in November. The couple were fleeing Georgia authorities pursuing Mathis on charges of burglary and parole violation.

Oakes’ young teenaged daughter testified against her mother at the trial. She was in Oakes’ care at the time of the crime, offered drugs, and was at the Florida shoot-out that eventually resulted in Mathis’s arrest.

“There was a big shoot out and I believe – if I’m not mistaken – the she received shrapnel in her leg,” said Houston County District Attorney Pat Jones. “It’s a miracle she didn’t die in this whole crazy escapade.”

“It was hard for her daughter to testify against her mother. It was traumatic. I suspect she probably suffers from some PTSD having gone through all this trauma,” he said.

Oakes’ respective sentences will run concurrently, and she will receive credit for her time served thus far. Jones said that the office was “pleased with the outcomes.”

“We agreed that we would allow them to run concurrent if she pled guilty to all of them at this point. And a 99-year sentence is the maximum that would be available and we think that would be appropriate for these cases,” he explained.

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019...motel-freezer/

----------


## Danke

> SMIRKING KILLER Woman pictured calmly smoking cigarette next to blood-soaked boyfriend after stabbing him goes viral in Japan because shes too beautiful to be a suspect
> 
> 
> A SHOCKING picture shows a blood-soaked woman calmly smoking a cigarette while on the phone next to her boyfriend who she has just allegedly stabbed.
> 
> In a bizarre twist to a case that has gripped Japan, suspect Yuka Takaoka, 21, has become a social media star with fans saying shes too beautiful to be an attempted murder suspect".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she gets the help she needs.



*Phoenix Luna has recovered from his wounds and doesn't hold a grudge*

----------


## Origanalist

*TV host issues tearful apology after saying her black co-anchor looks like a gorilla*



In a tearful segment that aired on Oklahoma City’s KOCO-TV, morning anchor Alex Housden apologized to her co-anchor Jason Hackett after comparing him to a gorilla during a broadcast Thursday. 

The racist comment occurred after the pair reported on a story about a gorilla at the Oklahoma City Zoo.

Housden ended the segment with the comment: “Kind of looks like you,” directed at Hackett.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...la/2128100001/

----------


## Danke

> *TV host issues tearful apology after saying her black co-anchor looks like a gorilla*
> 
> 
> 
> In a tearful segment that aired on Oklahoma City’s KOCO-TV, morning anchor Alex Housden apologized to her co-anchor Jason Hackett after comparing him to a gorilla during a broadcast Thursday. 
> 
> The racist comment occurred after the pair reported on a story about a gorilla at the Oklahoma City Zoo.
> 
> Housden ended the segment with the comment: “Kind of looks like you,” directed at Hackett.
> ...



She's done.

----------


## Origanalist

Man Jailed For Giving His Girlfriend A ‘Wet Willy’

Who calls the cops over a wet willie?

FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Authorities say a Florida man has been arrested for being belligerent and giving his girlfriend a wet willy. 

A St. Lucie County sheriff’s deputy went to the home after Joseph Sireci’s girlfriend told authorities he was drunk on the living room floor when she returned from work earlier this month.

According to an affidavit, she said Sireci accompanied her and her daughter to another home where Sireci continued to be belligerent and on the way home, grabbed her hand, pulled her arm and gave her a wet willy by sticking his wet finger in her ear.

The daughter confirmed her mother’s account. Their names were not released.

Treasure Coast Newspapers reports Sireci was charged with battery. He declined to give a written statement, but said he wasn’t drunk.

https://www.news9.com/story/41010013...nd-a-wet-willy

----------


## Origanalist

*Drunken Utah woman arrested after calling police to report drunken driver*

WOODS CROSS — A St. George woman recently called emergency dispatchers to report a possible drunken driver in Woods Cross.

But when she attempted to tell dispatchers what car to look for, she gave them a description of herself.

“The dispatcher noticed that the caller also sounded intoxicated herself. The caller was laughing and burping over the phone, and when asked for the license plate of the vehicle that the caller was trying to report, the caller gave her own license plate,” according to a search warrant about the Aug. 16 incident.

A police affidavit also noted the woman was “laughing uncontrollably on the phone.”

Woods Cross police found the 32-year-old woman, but when she spotted officers, she ran. Police caught up with her, and eventually had to restrain and sedate her at a local hospital because she kept struggling with officers, the affidavit states. In her car, investigators reported finding an almost empty bottle of Fireball whiskey.

On Aug. 17, the woman was charged with DUI, a class B misdemeanor, and having an open container in a vehicle, a class C misdemeanor.

On Tuesday, the woman agreed to a plea deal, pleading guilty to the DUI charge in exchange for the open container charge being dropped. She was given a suspended six-month jail sentence and was placed on probation, according to court records.

However, she must still serve 12 days in the Davis County Jail for her conviction on a charge of trespassing, a class B misdemeanor, in a separate case. She pleaded guilty in that incident on July 30, court records state.

https://www.deseret.com/utah/2019/9/...t-drunk-driver

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## timosman

Youre Going To Need To Shut Up: One Of The Last Things This 911 Dispatch Said To A Flash Flood Victim Before She Drowned

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattve...owned-n2552607




> Sep 04, 2019 
> 
> The Fort Smith Police Department in Arkansas has been engulfed in controversy after a 911 dispatcher, who has since left her position, was caught being pretty much a terrible human being to a desperate woman trapped in a flash flood. The words calloused and uncaring were used to describe the awful incident. At one point, the 911 dispatcher tells the victim to shut up, and thats after she scolded her for driving in the rain. 
> 
> The victim, Debra Stevens, 47, was out driving and delivering newspapers when her car got swept up in the floodwaters in the early morning hours of August 24. Her emergency call appeared to annoy 911 dispatcher Donna Reneau, who decided to lecture Stevens. Stevens later drowned. Reneau had resigned from the department prior to this incident, but it doesnt negate the fact that her being selected as Fire Dispatcher of The Year probably should be rescinded (via WaPo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Danke

> 



So he is pissed she got a benefit that only his gang believed they were entitled  too?

----------


## Origanalist

> So he is pissed she got a benefit that only his gang believed they were entitled  too?


Of course, they are the special ones.

----------


## dannno

> 





> So he is pissed she got a benefit that only his gang believed they were entitled  too?







> Of course, they are the special ones.




Wrong thread?

----------


## Origanalist

> Wrong thread?





> A police officer is out of a job and* her* friend faces felony charges after the officer let* her* friend borrow *her* badge and gun to get free snacks from QuikTrip, police said.


I don't know, maybe. Lol. Lot's of things going on here.

----------


## specsaregood

> So he is pissed she got a benefit that only his gang believed they were entitled  too?


She committed fraud in order to get free food from a private establishment.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Swordsmyth

*3 sisters accused in multistate plot to kill child's father over custody dispute*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*‘Yes, I battered my husband to death. But I still love him’*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

She won custody, so to speak.




> Former Playboy model Stephanie Adams committed suicide on Friday. Her 7-year-old son's death was ruled a homicide. New York City police confirmed on Monday Adam's pushed her son out of the 25th-floor window at the Gotham Hotel before jumping to her own death.
> ...
> Adams and her son's death come amid a divorce and custody battle Adams was embroiled in with her estranged husband, Dr. Charles Nicolai, who owns the New York medical center Wall Street Chiropractic & Wellness.
> ...
> https://www.newsweek.com/stephanie-a...ide-son-939433

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

*New DCCC Chief Wants to Cancel Male Candidates*

----------


## Origanalist

*Scream mask attacker broke into home and stabbed, terrorized woman: prosecutors*

A deranged attacker wore a mask from the horror movie Scream when she broke into a Chicago home  repeatedly stabbing a middle-aged woman after telling her, God is making me do this, prosecutors said.

The critically injured victim had been asleep on her sons couch when she awoke to the terrifying sight of a mask-wearing intruder standing over her with a knife, according to the Chicago Tribune.

After begging the attacker, Patricia Calhoun-Murdock, not to hurt her, the 56-year-old woman was repeatedly stabbed, with her throat slashed twice and her heart punctured in the frenzied attack, Cook County Circuit Court heard Sunday.

Calhoun-Murdock, 20, then took a shower and sat down to eat and watch TV, according to the report. The unidentified victim tried to play dead but was allegedly warned, I can still hear you breathing.

Hearing her daughter-in-law coming home, the victim managed to call out for her to dial 911. Calhoun-Murdock repeatedly hit her with a bat and threatened to kill her before fleeing the house, Assistant States Attorney Lorin Jenkins told the court.

The victim was rushed in critical condition to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where she was treated for 39 stab wounds to her face, neck, stomach and skull. Her throat was slit in two places, her heart was punctured and she had a broken right arm, the Tribune said.

The attacker left behind a cellphone and a wallet with documents that included her name, prosecutors said.

https://nypost.com/2019/09/16/scream...n-prosecutors/

----------


## Origanalist

*Porn star named Bridget the Midget is arrested in Las Vegas after she 'stabbed her boyfriend in the leg'*



A porn star who has dwarfism and goes by the name Bridget the Midget has been arrested in Las Vegas for allegedly stabbing her boyfriend in the leg.

Bridget Powers, whose real name is Cheryl Murphy, was taken into custody at her Las Vegas home early Wednesday morning.

Police were called to the home after a neighbor reported hearing screams and the sound of glass breaking, TMZ reports.

The 38-year-old porn star is accused of stabbing her boyfriend in the leg during a violent argument.

Her boyfriend was rushed to hospital with non-life threatening injuries.

It is not clear whether he remains in hospital. 

Powers was charged with domestic battery with the use of a deadly weapon, burglary while in possession of a deadly weapon and assault with a deadly weapon.

According to her IMDb profile, Powers has featured in several films including S.W.A.T. - where she played herself - that featured Samuel L. Jackson and Colin Farrell

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...boyfriend.html

----------


## tod evans

*Florida Daycare Worker Charged After 4 Toddlers Suffer Broken Legs On The Same Day*

https://www.investigationdiscovery.c...er-broken-legs


VALPARAISO, FL  A Florida daycare worker has been arrested and charged after four toddlers in her care suffered broken legs in a single day, according to law enforcement.

Christina Marie Curtis, 25, reportedly faces four felony counts of child neglect resulting in great bodily harm following the incident that took place on May 21 at Kids Discovery Learning Center in Valparaiso.

According to an arrest report, four boys, who ranged in age from 13 to 21 months old, were all fine when they were dropped off that day and assigned to the one-year-old classroom at the facility.

The report then states, Upon returning to pick them up in the afternoon, the children were showing signs of distress and could not stand or walk. The children were medically evaluated and each was diagnosed with fractures to their legs.


From there, the arrest document goes on: Surveillance footage showed Curtis, 25, walking with one of the victims, an 18-month-old, while holding his hands above his head. The defendant stopped and quickly moved her hands to (his) upper arms and rapidly jerked him into the air. When (he) was picked up, his feet and legs were in the air and was dropped feet first into a wagon. Other children were placed in the wagon and it was pulled outside.

In addition, according to police, after one boy woke up from a nap, The teacher attempted to place him on his feet, however, (he) was unable to bear weight on his legs. The teacher then allegedly had to tell Curtis more than once to report the situation to the front desk.

Talking to The Panama City News Herald, Terika Graham, identified as the mother of one of the injured children, said she told Curtis to keep her son inside that day because he had a rash.

However, Graham said, her son was taken outside anyway, stating, When I picked him up he had dirt all in his hair. I dont know if they let him crawl around out there or what. It took the daycare three days to give me any kind of explanation.

Grahams child allegedly suffered a hairline fracture. She told the newspaper, His balance is still a little funny, but I believe that will get better soon.

The parents of another boy with a broken leg were reportedly informed that their son had fallen over one of his classmates.

The arrest report additionally notes that one of the toddlers appeared to have sustained a previous fracture around May 8, shortly after the defendant began working in the class.

The report states, The defendant denied knowing how the injuries occurred and believed they could have happened either at home or in the playground. She has observed several children fall out of playground cars or other items.

Police said that Curtis was arrested on July 20 and let go the following day after she posted a $4,000 bond. Reportedly, the stipulations of Curtiss release dictate that she is to have no unsupervised contact with any minor and that she cannot be employed at any schools or other child-care facilities.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans

*Camel's testicles bitten by woman at Louisiana truck stop petting zoo: authorities*

https://www.foxnews.com/us/camels-te...oo-authorities

A woman bit a camels testicles at a Louisiana truck stop petting zoo -- and was cited for criminal trespassing, according to reports.

The woman, a Florida resident, was chasing her dog when she crawled into Caspars enclosure at the Tiger Truck Stop on I-10 in Grosse Tete, The Baton Rouge Advocate reported Sunday.

She told deputies she bit the 600-pound camel when he sat on her. It happened Thursday.

She said: I bit his b---- to get him off of me, I bit his testicles to get him off of me, Iberville Parish Deputy Louis Hamilton Jr. told the paper.

The woman was brought to a hospital.

Deputies gave her and her husband summonses on the trespassing charge and for not having their dog on a leash, The Advocate reported.

The camel did nothing wrong, Hamilton told the paper. They were aggressive. The camel was just doing its normal routine.

The truck stop once had a tiger, provoking controversy.

Pamela Bossier, who manages the truck stop, said the tiger had never attacked anyone, nor have the zoos other wild animals, including Caspar.

Hes really a gentle giant, she told the paper about the camel.

----------


## Danke

"...and her husband"

I hope he files for divorce and gets a restraining order.

----------


## Origanalist

"Warning, graphic..)

https://cdn.minds.com/fs/v1/thumbnai...8iUgbu8_D_8qS0

----------


## specsaregood



----------


## Danke

> "Warning, graphic..)
> 
> https://cdn.minds.com/fs/v1/thumbnai...8iUgbu8_D_8qS0



WTF link did I just click on?!?!  I blame Specs for reviving this thread.

----------


## specsaregood

> WTF link did I just click on?!?!  I blame Specs for reviving this thread.


Don't blame me, I tried to forget that link OG posted.  Its sick, sick, sick.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> WTF link did I just click on?!?!  I blame Specs for reviving this thread.


Orig knew you couldn't resist if he labeled it graphic.

----------


## Danke

> Orig knew you couldn't resist if he labeled it graphic.


True, true.

----------


## specsaregood

Well, we might as well share the toxicity with everybody else.
This is what OG posted.

----------


## Origanalist

...

----------


## Origanalist

> Well, we might as well share the toxicity with everybody else.
> This is what OG posted.


You mean spread the toxicity?

----------


## tod evans

The P/C newz fails to mention the "drivers" gender but I'm putting this here anyway.


*Cops pull over car with bizarre bubbly tire*

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/cops-car-bubbly-tire

Derbyshire, U.K., police stopped the dozy driver as they dropped their children off at school on Monday.

The force tweeted pictures of the bubbly tire along with a warning to other motorists to check their cars are roadworthy.



"Whilst on patrol PPO 9712 witnessed this car on a school run. When it was safe to do so 9712 advised that the car came off the road and into a garage close by. New tire now fitted."

"Perhaps his actions saved this driver from a costly repair  or worse!"

----------


## dannno



----------


## oyarde

> *Woman Allegedly Gets Upset Handyman Won't Do Extra Work, Shoots Him Twice*
> 
> A woman upset that a handyman would not do extra work he was unauthorized to do allegedly struck the man with an object and shot him in the face and chest in the Hyde Park neighborhood of Los Angeles on Sunday, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.
> 
> The shooting took place at a duplex on the 6200 block of Victoria Avenue around noon.
> 
> The handyman was authorized to do specific work by the building management, but the woman asked the handyman to do extra work that was not authorized, according to Lt. Ted Urena of the LAPD. When the handyman refused, the woman became upset and struck the handyman with an object, according to Urena.
> 
> Then, the woman went inside the home, came back with a handgun and shot the handyman in the face and chest, Urena said.
> ...


Basically this guy was seriously injured because of his low skill with crazy people . I would not have been shot because I would say yeah OK i'll get that and then leave. This guy has probably not lived with women before .

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.susanbuchanan4op.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Teenage Girl Charged in Alleged Murder of 15-Year-Old Boy*

https://www.breitbart.com/local/2019...-year-old-boy/

KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 13 Oct 2019

A 15-year-old girl has been charged with first-degree murder after she allegedly stabbed a 15-year-old boy aboard a Washington, DC, Metro train.

Police say Jaquar McNair, 15, was fatally stabbed inside an Orange Line Train by the U.S. Capitol building around midday on Friday. The boy died from his injuries on Saturday morning, the Associated Press reported.

The stabbing occurred at D.C. Metro’s Capitol South metro station, which is a block away from the Cannon House Office building where some members of Congress have their offices.

Police say the initial attack came from a dispute among a group of teens. McNair, who was injured at the time, walked up to the Metro station’s kiosk around 12:30 p.m. before he collapsed, CBS News reported.

He was taken to a local hospital to undergo surgery before he died from his wounds.

The U.S. Capitol Police found the 15-year-old suspect, whose name has not yet been released, several blocks from the Metro, WUSA reported.

The suspect was initially arrested on a charge of assault with intent to kill but prosecutors upgraded the charge to first-degree murder following McNair’s death.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Origanalist

*Woman 'bludgeoned her male flatmate to death with a hammer before hacking him to pieces with a saw after he killed her cat'*

A 41-year-old woman has bludgeoned her flatmate, 39, to death with a hammer and dismembered his body after he killed her cat, Russian police have said.

Anastasia Kh allegedly cut up his remains with a handsaw before stuffing his remains into five plastic bags.

The unemployed woman has now been detained as part of a murder investigation.



She took several journeys by a local minibus service to a site three miles away in the Kirov district of St Petersburg where she burned the bags in sand, say law enforcement.

They were found by a man walking his dog who called police.

Found in the bags were leg bones, ribs, one shoulder, parts of the victim's pelvis and human skin, reported Komsomolskaya Pravda citing law enforcement sources.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illed-cat.html

----------


## dannno

*Miley Cyrus Tells Women You Dont Have To Be Gay After You Find A Good Man*


https://www.dailywire.com/news/watch...ign=modelnames

Singer Miley Cyrus stoked the ire of the LGBT community for seeming to suggest that homosexuality is a choice in a recent video telling women they dont have to be gay so long as they find the right man.

Needless to say, Cyrus has had a tumultuous year. After divorcing actor Liam Hemsworth less than nine months into their marriage, she embarked on a sexual fling with Brody Jenners ex-wife, Kaitlynn Carter, before finally settling down with model and singer Cody Simpson. Speaking to her 100 million followers on Instagram as Cody Simpson laughed along on Sunday night, Cyrus told women to keep themselves open to good men.

There are good men out there, guys, dont give up. You dont have to be gay, there are good people with dicks out there, youve just got to find them, Cyrus said, as reported by HuffPost. Youve got to find a dick thats not a dick, you know? I always thought I had to be gay because I thought all guys were evil, but its not true. There are good people out there that just happen to have dicks. Ive only ever met one, and hes on this live.

The video message did not go over well with Mileys fans, who immediately roasted her on social media. It should be noted here, however, that Cyrus came out as pansexual in 2015, which means somebody who swings all ways.

Miley, this is so not it. Women dont have to be gay because they cant find a good person with a d*ck,' tweeted Rosie Percy. Dont use the ***** community as a stop-gap because you couldnt find a boyfriend. People arent ***** because they gave up on men. This is so insulting.

Damn. In 30 seconds [Miley Cyrus] managed to burn up all goodwill shed ever built with ***** and trans people. Not all guys have dicks, Miley. Thought you knew better, tweeted one user. You had to be gay because men are bad? Do you not realize what an anti-lesbian trope that is? Gross.

After enough backlash, Miley Cyrus clarified in an Instagram post on Monday that she does not believe that people choose their sexuality.

Let me be clear, she wrote on Instagram Stories, YOU dont CHOOSE your sexuality. You are born as you are. It has always been my priority to protect the LGBTQ community I am a part of. Happy Monday!

----------


## osan

> Attachment 7179


Right after we legalize rape.

----------


## osan

> 


I no longer admit to being from NYC.  Too embarrassing, even for me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

_Satanic Feminism_ is based on Faxneld’s doctoral  dissertation, which was awarded the Donner Institute Prize for Eminent  Research on Religion. It discusses how prominent feminists—primarily  between 1880 and 1930—used Satan as a symbol of their rejection of the  so-called “patriarchal traits of Christianity”. It shows that these  women were inspired by the period’s most influential new religion,  Theosophy, and how the anti-Christian discourses of radical secularism  affected feminism.
_Satanic Feminism_ sheds a new light on the early feminist  movement. It discusses neglected or unknown aspects of the intellectual  connections of early feminism with Satanism in a way that nobody before  Faxneld has dared to do. In doing so, he richly illustrates how leading  figures of the early feminist movement, such as the suffragette  Elizabeth Cady Stanton, the actress Sarah Bernhardt and the poet Renée  Vivien, viewed God as the precursor of patriarchy and Satan as an ally  in the fight against it.
 This feminist view of Satan as the liberator of women, according to  Faxneld, was “intertwined with prominent anticlerical, left-wing, and  esoteric currents of its time”. Examples in his book include feminists  employing Lucifer as a symbol of revolution and eulogising him as an  anti-patriarchal figure. As Faxneld points out, Satanism and feminist  politics were interwoven from the first appearance of the theme of Satan  as a benevolent revolutionary figure and the liberator of womankind.
 In these anti-biblical narratives, Satan is “seen as an ally in the  struggle against patriarchy supported by God the Father and his male  priests. Eve’s ingestion of the forbidden fruit becomes a heroic act of  rebellion against the tyranny of God and Adam.” Thus Satan becomes a  powerful ally in the struggle against a tyrannical patriarchy supported  by God the Father and his Son.
 According to Faxneld, in the Scandinavian folk beliefs recorded by  the feminists in the nineteenth century, “Satan could function as a  helper of women when it comes to getting rid of an unwanted child.”  Faxneld is particularly interested in the process whereby a sinister  figure from the Bible, Satan, is elevated into “something positive and  specifically with feminist connotations for certain people”. To  understand why this would be so, he argues that the elevation of Satan  as a feminist hero “constituted an important part of a much broader  cultural tendency to dislodge all biblical characters from the position  fixed by centuries of tradition, and therefore destabilising the entire  [social] order of Christianity”.
 Nineteenth-century feminists singled out Christianity along with the  state as a key institution supporting the subjugation of women. In such a  view, “the Christian ideal of wifely obedience, and marriage as such”,  was seen as “incompatible with woman’s right to govern herself”. So they  viewed Satan as a positive figure and Christianity was an obstacle that  had to be removed for women to be emancipated.
 The first major systematic attempt at feminist Bible criticism was a book called _The Women_’_s Bible_  (in two volumes, 1895 to 1898) by the American suffragette Elizabeth  Cady Stanton and her revising committee. This committee included members  from England, Finland, England, Scotland, Austria and France, thus  making it an international project.
_The Women_’_s Bible_ amounts to a satanic inversion of  the biblical account of the Fall. Stanton and her colleagues felt they  had to deal with the patriarchal use of the story in Genesis 3. One way  of doing so, which seems to have been rather widespread, was to turn the  biblical narrative on its head, thus making Eve a heroine and the  serpent benevolent. So Eve is eulogised in her consumption of the  forbidden fruit in the Garden of Eden, and depicted in collusion with  Satan as a liberator from her male counterpart. With a benevolent Satan,  Eve’s actions in the Garden become laudable, and women are thus  superior to men “for being the first to heed Satan’s advice”.
 Stanton was not just another feminist—she was widely recognised as  the leading figure of the early women’s rights movement. In her  introduction to _The Woman_’_s Bible_, she proclaims  church and clergy “the very powers that make woman’s emancipation  impossible”, and explains to her female readers that “your political and  social degradation are but an outgrowth of your status in the Bible”.  Stanton then likens Satan to the great Greek philosophers Socrates and  Plato, since “his powers of conversation and asking puzzling questions,  were no doubt marvellous, and he roused in the woman that intense thirst  for knowledge”. In the introduction of _The Women_’_s Bible_, Stanton
_brings up the teaching that Eve  caused the Fall of Man, and how this has been used to subjugate women  ever since. In the detailed commentary on Genesis 3, she rejects the  general idea of the Fall and states her view that the Darwinian theory  of the gradual growth of the race from a lower to a higher type of  animal life is more hopeful and encouraging._
_The Women_’_s Bible_ is notorious for telling the  history of how devil-worshipping witches were turned into champions of  science and women’s rights, demon-lovers were portrayed as allies in the  struggle against patriarchal oppression, and so on. In a letter to the  editor of the_ Critic_, after the publication of the notorious  book, Stanton notes the following implication of her deconstruction of  Genesis 3: “Take the snake, the fruit tree and the woman from the  tableau, and we have no fall, nor frowning judge, no Inferno, no  everlasting punishment—hence no need of a Savior.”
 Stanton’s undertaking was not unique in feminist circles. As Faxneld  points out, across Europe we can find many examples of how Genesis 3 was  repeatedly treated in highly critical fashion by those early feminists,  for instance, in the widely popular _Penthesileia: A Women_’_s Breviary for Man-hating Moments_ (1907), by the German feminist Leonie Meyerhof.
 The founder of the spiritualistic movement called Theosophy, Helena  Blavatsky, is notorious for promoting Satanic inversions of Genesis 3,  arguing that “Satan, the enemy of God, is in reality, the highest divine  Spirit”. Blavatsky’s books _Isis Unveiled_ (1877) and _The Secret Doctrine_  (1888) were hugely successful, the first book selling roughly half a  million copies up until 1980. These books depict the Fall positively, as  a significant event that implies an up-valuation of women: “She is no  longer responsible for mankind’s fall into sin but is instead actively  involved in the gaining of spiritual wisdom from the benevolent snake.”
 According to Blavatsky, Satan—or Lucifer, or the Devil, as she often  uses the names interchangeably—brought mankind spiritual wisdom and is  “the spirit of Intellectual Enlightenment and Freedom of Thought”.  Beginning in September 1887 she published a journal in England called _Lucifer_, which infamously spread the notion of a connection between the use of pro-Satan symbolism and the struggle for women’s rights.
 There was another feminist periodical in the United States also called _Lucifer_.  Through its choice of name, in combination with a heavy emphasis on  women’s rights, it disseminated the image of Satan and female  emancipation as related. As Dr Faxneld notes, _Lucifer_ was an  influential American feminist organ for more than twenty-five years. By  1879 it reached readers in at least thirty-seven American states and at  least eight other countries. In 1907 it was decided to change the title  to _The American Journal of Eugenics_, and to make eugenic issues which had been part of the feminist discourse more or less its sole concern.
 Faxneld notes that no woman in the nineteenth century could match  Sarah Bernhardt in influence and popularity. The French stage actress  starred in some of the most popular French plays of the late nineteenth  and early twentieth centuries, including _La Dame aux Camelias_ by Alexandre Dumas and _Ruy Blas_ by  Victor Hugo. Georges Bernier wrote that Bernhardt “had the gift of  being worshipped by officialdom, high society, people of the lower  classes, as well as by elitist coteries of writers and artists”.
 According to Faxneld, Bernhardt frequently played with “a symbolism  closely connected to Satanism, and, for example, sculpted a figurine  that can be seen as a portrait of herself as the Devil”. Parisian  lesbians used her as a role model when forging subversive sexual  identities because “much of her behaviour was clearly disruptive of  gender roles: wearing men’s clothes on and off the stage”.
 Sylvia Townsend Warner also receives special treatment in _Satanic Feminism_.  Warner “was educated by an atheist father of great learning and was  intimately acquainted with the Bible from an early age”. Her debut  novel, _Lolly Willowes,_ _or_ _The Loving Huntsman_ (1926),  tells the tale of Laura “Lolly” Willowes, who ends up becoming a witch  liberated and empowered by Satan. This novel, says Faxneld, “is quite  possibly the most explicit and conspicuous literary example ever of  programmatic Satanic feminism”. As he points out, _Lolly Willowes_ is  the pinnacle of the nineteenth-century feminist tradition of presenting  Satan as a “benign and compassionate liberator”. “Warner makes the  theme of Satan as the emancipator primarily of women fully explicit,  even to the point of saying that his assistance to men does not really  count.”
_Lolly Willowes_ caused a major stir and received highly  favourable reviews. The book draws on contemporary understandings of  witch cults and worked very much within a tradition of Satanic feminism.  There were important aspects of the text that directly relate to  “demonic lesbianism, a view of Christianity as a central pillar of  patriarchy, and nature being coded as Satan’s feminine realm where he  can offer immunity from the pressures of a male-dominated society”.

More at: https://quadrant.org.au/magazine/201...der-the-spell/

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I no longer admit to being from NYC.  Too embarrassing, even for me.


Anybody from places like NYC, California, Illinois need to lie and say their from a different state.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

Interesting situation in #Sweden  : women terrorized by alien men who throw stones and call them names,  but local men do not interfere. Why? They say: ‘because it is mainly  women who voted for politics which enable it all’. https://t.co/DyX96XRZad
 — Bilyana Martinovsky (@BMartinovski) October 30, 2019

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Why did the victim come home at 4am? Must be justified...




> Florida Cosplay/Cam Girl, Melissa Turner stabs her boyfriend to death and waits 4 hours to call 911
> October 29, 2019
> 
> Melissa Turner, 26, has been arrested and charged with the bloody murder of her boyfriend Matthew Trussler, 25.
> 
> The couple argued after he woke her up when returning home at 4 am on October 18th. During the fight she stabbed him to death and left him to bleed out.
> 
> After waiting 4 hours to call for help, she claimed she found him on the back patio of their property in Riverview, FL, and that she tried to revive Trussler but didn’t know what had happened to him. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

*A Twitter user received over 126,000 ‘likes’ after she  bragged about stealing a “homophobic” white woman’s purse and spending  her money on tacos.*
Yes, really.
“A white woman  spawned out of nowhere today and started being homophobic to me so I  stole her purse and now miss thing’s ID is resting in a target trashcan  and her money is paying for my tacos and rent,” tweeted a user called  @Yourholygaymom, who describes herself as “the high priestess of gay  twitter.”
 a white woman spawned out of nowhere today and  started being homophobic to me so I stole her purse and now miss thing's  ID is resting in a target trashcan and her money is paying for my tacos  and rent
 — alyssa  @Yourholygaymom) November 3, 2019The  tweet was well received by Twitter’s hordes of “yass girl” human  amoebas, receiving 11.8 thousand retweets and over 126,000 likes.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/woman-brags...es-on-twitter/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Woman stabbed another in belief she was wearing fur
By MARK GILLISPIE
November 21, 2019




> CLEVELAND (AP) — A woman with a history of attacks on people wearing fur has been charged with attempted murder for stabbing a woman she believed was wearing the material at a church outside Cleveland, police said.
> 
> Meredith Lowell, 35, is being held on a $1 million bond after the attack Wednesday afternoon at a Presbyterian church in Cleveland Heights.
> 
> The victim had brought children she was babysitting to the church for choir practice, and Lowell stabbed her twice in the arm and once in the abdomen with a kitchen knife, according to a Cleveland Heights police report.
> ...
> More: https://apnews.com/404a5fa3cb33492bb27220cd3e2d7f2c

----------


## Danke

> Woman stabbed another in belief she was wearing fur
> By MARK GILLISPIE
> November 21, 2019




COLUMBUS, Ohio - An Ohio woman who compared animal-welfare work to the liberation of World War II concentration camps has been charged with soliciting a hit man to fatally shoot or slit the throat of a random fur-wearer, federal authorities said.


Meredith Lowell, 27, of Cleveland Heights, appeared Tuesday in U.S. District Court in Cleveland, where a magistrate judge ordered her held by the U.S. Marshals Service pending a hearing next week, court records show. One of her defense attorneys, Walter Lucas, declined comment when reached by phone after the court appearance.


Investigators say the FBI was notified in November of a Facebook page Lowell created under the alias Anne Lowery offering $830 to $850 for the hit and saying the ideal candidate would live in northeast Ohio, according to an FBI affidavit filed with the court on Friday.


The affidavit says an FBI employee posing as a possible hit man later began email correspondence with Lowell, and she offered him $730 in jewelry or cash for the killing of a victim of at least 12 years but "preferably 14 years old or older" outside a library near a playground in her hometown.




"You need to bring a gun that has a silencer on it and that can be easily concealed in your pants pocket or coat. ... If you do not want to risk the possibility of getting caught with a gun before the job, bring a sharp knife that is (at least) 4 inches long, it should be sharp enough to stab someone and/or slit their throat to kill them. I want the person to be dead in less than 2 minutes," says an email reprinted in the affidavit.


She told the undercover employee she wanted to be on site when the slaying took place so she could distribute "papers" afterward, the affidavit says. She hoped to be arrested so she could call attention to her beliefs and to get out of the home she shared with her parents and brothers who eat meat and eggs and use fur, leather and wool, investigators said.


Reprinted emails also say Lowell wrote that she sees nothing wrong with "liberating" animals from fur factory farms and laboratories since "soldiers liberated people from Nazi camps in World War 2."


She also criticized a new aquarium in Cleveland - saying "it is wrong for animals to be taken against their will and put into their (equivalent) of a bathtub" - and research by the Cleveland Clinic, where she said animals should be "liberated and put somewhere where they are not tortured."


Lowell faces a hearing next Tuesday to determine whether she will be given the opportunity to post bail or be detained without bond pending resolution of the case.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Mother, 2 Children Died From Boston Parking Garage Fall In ‘Likely Double Murder-Suicide’*

https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/12/...ildren-deaths/

December 26, 2019 at 5:00 pmFiled Under:Boston News, Erin Pascal, Ruggles

BOSTON (CBS/AP) — New details emerged Thursday as authorities continue to investigate the deaths of a mother and two young children who were found unconscious near a Boston parking garage on Christmas Day. Suffolk County District Attorney Rachael Rollins described the case as a likely double-murder suicide at a news conference.

She identified the woman as 40-year-old Erin Pascal, of West Roxbury, and the children as 4-year-old Allison and 16-month-old Andrew.


Kristina Rex
✔ @KristinaRex
 NEW: This is Erin Pascal of West Roxbury, the 40-year-old mother who investigators believe threw her two children off the top of a parking garage before jumping herself in a double murder suicide on Christmas Day. #WBZ

View image on Twitter
6
2:30 PM - Dec 26, 2019 · Boston, MA
Twitter Ads info and privacy
36 people are talking about this

“The evidence collected thus far suggests these deaths. . . . were very likely a double murder-suicide,” Rollins said.

According to Rollins, it appears the two children fell first, then the mother.

Related: Witnesses, Police Process Christmas Day Tragedy After Death Of Woman And 2 Children

WBZ-TV Chief Investigate Reporter Cheryl Fiandaca reported that, according to sources, there appears to have been a domestic dispute between the children’s mother and father. Sources said Pascal took the children from their home, and the father called police to say that she appeared to be suicidal.


Cheryl Fiandaca
✔ @CherylFiandaca
 Sources: Tragic deaths of mother & 2 children.
Appears to have involved domestic dispute between children's mother & father.  Mother took children from the home. Father called police said she appeared to be suicidal. Bodies of all 3 later discovered at #Boston parking garage #WBZ

13
2:09 PM - Dec 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
22 people are talking about this
The woman and children were found unconscious Wednesday around 1:30 p.m. on a sidewalk near the Renaissance Parking Garage. They were rushed to an area hospital, where they were pronounced dead.

Rollins said the investigation is still in the “very early stages” and authorities aren’t aware of any kidnapping complaints at this time.

“Yesterday the unspeakable happened and now we are all struggling to make sense of the circumstances surrounding these deaths,” she said.

Video showed police looking at an SUV, with several doors wide open, parked on the top level of the parking garage, which is adjacent to the Ruggles MBTA rail station. Police said there were two child car seats in the vehicle.


The car police are investigating in connection with the two children and one woman found dead near Ruggles station Christmas Day. (WBZ-TV)

Neighbors are struggling to make sense of what happened.

“It’s one thing to take your own life, but defenseless kids, it’s horrible,” said Seth Tenenbaum who lives just a few doors down from the family. He remembers seeing the children in the yard.

“It’s just a horrible story,” Tenenbaum said. “I mean the defenseless kids. Anybody who could do that to their own children – it’s terrible”

The medical examiner’s office will determine the ultimate cause of death.

The investigation will be headed by Rollins’s office, with assistance from Boston Police, Boston Transit Police, and Northeastern University Police. The deaths occurred outside a garage that is owned by the school.

Rollins confirmed this was the same parking garage where Boston College student Alexander Urtula jumped to his death in May on the day he was scheduled to graduate. Another suicide happened at the garage earlier in the month.

“If you or someone you know is thinking about suicide, there are services available to help you,” Rollins said. “This Christmas Day tragedy demonstrates the urgency of addressing mental health, suicide and homicide.”

Anyone who needs help Samaritans statewide hotline 877-800-HOPE. Help is also available through the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline by calling 1-800-273-TALK.

----------


## Origanalist

> *Mother, 2 Children Died From Boston Parking Garage Fall In ‘Likely Double Murder-Suicide’*
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/12/...ildren-deaths/
> 
> December 26, 2019 at 5:00 pmFiled Under:Boston News, Erin Pascal, Ruggles
> 
> BOSTON (CBS/AP) — New details emerged Thursday as authorities continue to investigate the deaths of a mother and two young children who were found unconscious near a Boston parking garage on Christmas Day. Suffolk County District Attorney Rachael Rollins described the case as a likely double-murder suicide at a news conference.
> 
> She identified the woman as 40-year-old Erin Pascal, of West Roxbury, and the children as 4-year-old Allison and 16-month-old Andrew.
> ...


Thanks mom.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## Origanalist

*Victim culture hits the courts: Woman gets paid for career she MIGHT have had but gave up for marriage and kids
*

In an unusual divorce case, a woman has been awarded not only half of the assets she and her husband owned, but also a large payout for potential earnings she would have earned had she never given up her career to have children.
The judgement in London could have dangerous implications for future marriages ending in years to come, thanks to a court ruling over “relationship-generated disadvantage.”

A judge used the term to explain why a woman was being awarded a payout from her husband of 10 years for sacrificing her career as a solicitor. The couple share two children, both of whom the woman cared for full-time.

“The husband’s career took precedence. I accept that it is unusual to find significant relationship-generated disadvantage that may lead to a claim for compensation but I am clear that this is one such case,” the judge said about his ruling. 

What makes the decision especially egregious is that the divorcing woman was not only awarded £400,000 for her supposedly stymied career, but also half of the £10 million she and her husband had in assets. The husband is also a solicitor. One would assume the splitting of assets would prove suitable compensation for one person’s career ‘taking precedence’ over their partner’s in a relationship, but now that is not enough.

Jane Keir, the lawyer who represented the unidentified woman, excitedly said this judgement could impact future cases that present similar “exceptional circumstances” of “putting family ahead of ambition and earning power,” even though it shouldn’t necessarily “open the floodgates to a raft of relationship-generated disadvantage claims.”

more..https://www.rt.com/op-ed/482025-divo...lement-career/

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2020...-sex-students/


*Michigan Ex-Teacher Sentenced to Prison for Sex with Students*


https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2020...-sex-students/
Amy Furr3 Mar 202091
2:36

A former teacher was sentenced to prison Tuesday after she had sex with two students and provided drugs to one of them in Pontiac, Michigan.

“Kathryn Houghtaling, 27, had pleaded no contest to six counts of third-degree criminal sexual conduct with two boys, ages 16 and 17, in a car and at the home of one of the victims,” according to the Detroit News.

“She also was charged with providing a controlled substance, Xanax, to one of the boys. She was fired in January 2019 after being charged with the offenses,” the article read.

In court Tuesday, a parent of one of the students said she never imagined that her son’s teacher would “violate him by initiating a sexual relationship with him.”

“This relationship included unapproved rides home, alcohol admittedly provided by Mrs. Houghtaling, sex in cars, and even Mrs. Houghtaling sneaking into my home in the middle of the night to be with my son,” she stated.

The former Rochester High School special education teacher told Judge Rae Lee Chabot she had “learned to take full responsibility for my actions and seek help for those that I can’t control.”

Judge Chabot sentenced Houghtaling to 51 to 180 months in the Michigan Department of Corrections on the criminal sexual conduct counts, and an additional 51 to 96 months for delivery of a controlled substance to a minor, according to WXYZ.

Prior to her sentencing, Houghtaling read a letter to the judge that said she understood her actions have consequences that would affect her entire family.

She continued:

    Having that burden on me has been punishment I could have never imagined and never want to experience again. I want to apologize to all the parties involved, specifically to my students. I know that my actions betrayed the duty and responsibility I had to them as a teacher. I sincerely never intended for my relationship with them to cause them trauma.

    The thought of being incarcerated is a scary one. It will effect my marriage, my family dynamic, the financial situation for my husband, and my new career.

“I certainly can’t put myself in your shoes, but I certainly respect whatever decision you make,” Houghtaling stated.

When she finished, Judge Chabot said it was a difficult lesson for everyone involved.

“And it’s difficult for me to judge someone else’s behavior in this way,” she explained, adding, “But I must know that the law is very clear in this area, and it applies to men and women exactly the same.”

----------


## Anti Globalist

For how long must we suffer these toxic feminists?

----------


## dannno

> 


She had some good videos back in the day, I always knew she was more centrist than libertarian.. but.. what is with her recent infatuation with Bernie?? Was she a Bernie Bro back in 2016 as well?

----------


## Danke

> For how long must we suffer these toxic feminists?


Until Sharia Law.  So not long.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> She had some good videos back in the day, I always knew she was more centrist than libertarian.. but.. what is with her recent infatuation with Bernie?? Was she a Bernie Bro back in 2016 as well?


idk about her politics, honestly. She's just one of the few women (people, actually) who will talk about female sexual predators and the dark side of femininity-and generally not tolerate women's BS just to be in the The Club.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

> UPDATE: Jury might not see video allegedly showing WWII vet plead for help & die as nurses laugh


Some details have emerged surrounding allegations that a trio of women ignored an elderly veterans cries for help as he died at a nursing home in Atlanta five years ago.

As CrimeOnline previously reported, 89-year-old James Dempsey was at Atlanta Health and Rehabilitation when staff members Loyce Pickquet Agyeman, Wanda Nuckles, and Mable Turman allegedly ignored and even laughed at him as he called out to them repeatedly. Agyeman was charged with counts including murder. The latter two suspects faced lesser charges of depriving an elder person of essential services and neglecting an elder person, respectively.
https://www.crimeonline.com/2019/06/...-nurses-laugh/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Danke

> 


That is about to spew all over that poor guy.

----------


## Danke

> Some details have emerged surrounding allegations that a trio of women ignored an elderly veteran’s cries for help as he died at a nursing home in Atlanta five years ago.
> 
> As CrimeOnline previously reported, 89-year-old James Dempsey was at Atlanta Health and Rehabilitation when staff members Loyce Pickquet Agyeman, Wanda Nuckles, and Mable Turman allegedly ignored and even laughed at him as he called out to them repeatedly. Agyeman was charged with counts including murder. The latter two suspects faced lesser charges of depriving an elder person of essential services and neglecting an elder person, respectively.
> https://www.crimeonline.com/2019/06/...-nurses-laugh/


These are the persons that will be caring for me someday...

----------


## Origanalist

> These are the persons that will be caring for me someday...


Screw that, a year or two more ain't worth it.

----------


## Danke

> 


I agree with her.

----------


## Danke

> 


I agree with her.  She should not be a parent, and no one should have sex with her.

----------


## Origanalist

> I agree with her.



That doesn't

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Screw that, a year or two more ain't worth it.


$#@!ing right...that's no way to live.

Slowly dying in your own piss and $#@! while a bunch of third world trash laughs at you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Until Sharia Law.  So not long.


Or until enough Nigerian Diversity shows up.


*Infidelity: Woman Loses Four Teeth To Husbands Battery*

https://www.independent.ng/infidelit...bands-battery/

By Kayode Ajiboye	8:51 am , Thu, 20 February 20

A Nigerian man almost killed his wife after a DNA test he took showed that he is not the biological father of their kids.

The man who is a Canada-based citizen decided to fly his family with him to stay together in Canada.

The man discovered that he had been living in the fools paradise over the paternity of his kids after the Canadian Embassy requested a test to prove the children are his.

The DNA test results proved that the man is not the biological father of any of the three (3) children he had proudly believed were all his.

According to a Twitter account, the disappointed man got angry and battered his wife to stupor even as she lost 4 teeth in the process.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


At the same rally...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Dyke fight results in Molotov cocktail being thrown resulting in death and injuries.

----------


## dannno



----------


## oyarde

> COLUMBUS, Ohio - An Ohio woman who compared animal-welfare work to the liberation of World War II concentration camps has been charged with soliciting a hit man to fatally shoot or slit the throat of a random fur-wearer, federal authorities said.
> 
> 
> Meredith Lowell, 27, of Cleveland Heights, appeared Tuesday in U.S. District Court in Cleveland, where a magistrate judge ordered her held by the U.S. Marshals Service pending a hearing next week, court records show. One of her defense attorneys, Walter Lucas, declined comment when reached by phone after the court appearance.
> 
> 
> Investigators say the FBI was notified in November of a Facebook page Lowell created under the alias Anne Lowery offering $830 to $850 for the hit and saying the ideal candidate would live in northeast Ohio, according to an FBI affidavit filed with the court on Friday.
> 
> 
> ...


As long as I don't have to give the gold jewelry back .

----------


## dannno



----------


## Working Poor

> As long as I don't have to give the gold jewelry back .


LOL

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## dannno

https://www.reddit.com/r/holdmycosmo/

----------


## bracknelson

Femininity or traditional femininity is a genuinely hypocritical idea as it seeks to both describe and divide womanhood based on patriarchal visions about a perfect woman.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ChefGruel/status...24423471763456

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tod evans

This keeps getting better the longer you watch.

----------


## ClaytonB

> This keeps getting better the longer you watch.


"YOU ALL BETTER REPENT, THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN IS AT HAND, M--F--!!!" Who knew that John the Baptist was actually a daytime drunk woman at Walmart getting all salty with the staff...

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

Eating rich men is probably exactly how she can afford those ugly things.

----------


## acptulsa

Can't...  stop...  posting...  it...




>

----------


## Anti Globalist

>

----------


## Brian4Liberty

File this under "Well-Directed"...

----------


## ClaytonB

> https://twitter.com/ppv_tahoe/status...80061536059395

----------

